#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-01-09
<jml> Good morning!
<noodles775> Wow, morning jml!
<jml> noodles775: yep. jet lag at work. :)
<noodles775> heh, ouch. How was the trip back home? (is it still home?)
<ajmitch> hi
<jml> noodles775: yeah, it's home, but less home than London.
<jml> noodles775: was a great trip, actually. very chilled out for the most part.
<ajmitch> which part of the world are you in now, jml?
<jml> London.
<ajmitch> jml: I'm guessing you won't be back for LCA this year then? :)
<jml> ajmitch: nope
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-01-10
<jml> hello
<jml> james_w: https://code.launchpad.net/~jml/pkgme-binary/reuse-backend/+merge/88053
<james_w> jml, looking at that, and I've just replied to your review of mine (thanks) and made the requested changes if you could take another look.
<jml> james_w: thanks.
<james_w`> jml, and replied
<jml> james_w: thanks
<jml> james_w`: the XXX wasn't added, fwiw, merely moved.
<james_w`> jml, oh, I didn't see it removed in the diff
<james_w`> is a zombie file still around perhaps?
<jml> Oh. Hmm.
<jml> my bad.
<jml> james_w`: so, I had to add it because in trunk, not every test gets all of the metadata, whereas now all of them get all metadata
<james_w`> ah, ok
<jml> james_w`: I'll fix the tests to provide correct data, as per your recent changes to trunk.
<james_w> thanks
<jml> james_w: does all_info take arguments?
<jml> james_w: anyway, changes provided.
<jml> james_w: I'm going to quickly grab some food before our call.
<james_w> np
<james_w> http://pkgme.net/doc/backends/index.html#one-script
<jml> oh, right.
<jml> I misread SingleExternalHelperInfo
<ShaneQful> hey
<ShaneQful> I have been trying to make a ubuntu one client in ruby so in can publish file inside on kde and make a some what usable mac client
<ShaneQful> Is anyone there ?
<ShaneQful> I wrote a method to get an auth token but this is what the server is returning any help would be great
<ShaneQful> warning: peer certificate won't be verified in this SSL session
<ShaneQful> #<Net::HTTPOK:0xb76c2764>
<ShaneQful> {
<ShaneQful>     "total_size": 0,
<ShaneQful>     "start": null,
<ShaneQful>     "resource_type_link": "https://login.ubuntu.com/api/1.0/#authentications",
<ShaneQful>     "entries": []
<ShaneQful> }
<ShaneQful> no one online bye bye
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-01-11
<jml> hi
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-01-12
<irc-free> hi all
<irc-free> does ubuntu allow apps that run on an emulator?
<jml> james_w: https://code.launchpad.net/~jml/pkgme-binary/backend-tests/+merge/88365 up for review
<jml> james_w: speeds up the test suite
<jml> ajmitch: around?
<james_w> jml, reviewed
<james_w> jml, I'm adding a card to add a pdf test to the acceptance tests
<james_w> jml, I also added one yesterday to set up CI
<jml> james_w: thanks.
<jml> james_w: was thinking of writing a little command-line twisted app that takes a pkgme-service url, a tarball and a metadata file, submits the tarball & metadata file to the pkgme-service, and terminates when it gets a response
<james_w> jml, I think that would be very useful indeed
<jml> james_w: would be useful for testing our current production deployment works, and probably also for future issues.
<jml> james_w: ok, I'll do that then.
<james_w> jml, I'm assuming we'll be able to hit the pkgme-service API url from the developer access machine to test production
<jml> james_w: or that a losa will
<james_w> yeah
<james_w> I wonder if it could form the basis of a much improved nagios check as well?
<jml> james_w: there's a thought.
<jml> james_w: I'm trying to submit a package to my local pkgme service and it's not finding the database
<jml> james_w: "no connection info available"
<james_w> jml, dependency database?
<jml> james_w: yeah, that one
<james_w> jml, do you have ~/.config/pkgme-binary?
<jml> james_w: I guess what I mean is, how do I say "use dev.cfg" (or is it actually looking for it?)
<jml> james_w: no.
<jml> james_w: how about I do that :)
<james_w> jml, dev.cfg is used if production_credentials.cfg isn't there
<james_w> so it should be using it already
<jml> james_w: hmm. so it should be looking for test.db, right?
<james_w> ~/.config/pkgme-binary/conf needs to point to a database containing valid dep db information
<james_w> two different databases
<james_w> test.db holds all the pkgme-service tables, but doesn't have the pkgme-binary dependency tables
<jml> ahh, of course.
<jml> james_w: there's something going on that I don't understand.
<jml> james_w: the script runs fine and prints out the request body from the server
<jml> james_w: but the celery daemon logs a 'Connection refused' during  submitter.request(metadata.callback_url, headers=headers, body=body) in submit_pkgme_info(metadata)
<jml> james_w: which I guess means it's trying to make a second connection.
<jml> james_w: the harness shuts down after the first successful one
<james_w> jml, so it all works but it gets a refused connection calling the callback?
<jml> james_w: yes.
<james_w> jml, that sounds plausible
<james_w> celery doesn't log that it's running the job twice?
<jml> james_w: well, celery doesn't log much
<jml> it prints out every traceback twice though
<jml> but errors is all I get.
 * jml looks for a verbose option
<james_w> jml, also, have you encountered $PIP_DOWNLOAD_CACHE yet?
<james_w> it makes "fab bootstrap" a little bit less annoying
<jml> james_w: I have.
<james_w> good
<jml> james_w: but it's still pretty annoying :)
<james_w> yes :-)
<james_w> running it now to try out your new script
<jml> james_w: got debug logging working. no sign of two jobs.
<james_w> jml, you made a tarball from acceptance test data?
<james_w> (trying to run it myself)
<jml> james_w: yeah, I just used the gtk one
<james_w> jml, is it easy to change the twisted server to shut down after two requests?
<jml> james_w: hmm. I guess so. I tried changing it to not shut down at all, but the second request never came.
<james_w> hmm
<james_w> that seems equivalent then
<james_w> jml, have you confirmed it's getting one request?
<jml> james_w: how do you mean?
<james_w> jml, the theory is that it's shutting down after the first request, but have you confirmed that it's getting a request and shutting down
<james_w> rather than the port being wrong and so no requests are making it to the callback server?
<jml> james_w: it's definitely getting the callback request.
<james_w> ok
<jml> james_w: it prints the output from that to stdout
<james_w> ah yes
<james_w> (I'm just seeing "timeout while waiting for response" so far)
<jml> james_w: check celeryd@test.log
<james_w> (because I haven't set up ~/.config/pkgme-binary yet)
<jml> ah.
<james_w> ok, I'm seeing the same thing now
<jml> cool.
<jml> exarkun suggested "You may also be shutting down the reactor such that the response is never sent, and some kind of retry logic in the client is kicking in."
<jml> and when I put a delay between sending request & shutdown, everything works fine
<jml> annoyingly, there's no event to hook on for "response sent"
<james_w> ah
<james_w> that would do it
<jml> reactor.callLater(0, ...) to the rescue :(
<james_w> 0 meaning no timeout, which will run as the next thing after what it is doing, which happens to be sending the response?
<jml> yes
<jml> in the next event loop cycle, roughly
<james_w> ok
<james_w> do you know why it was working in the integration test?
<james_w> I guess the reactor isn't shut down until the end of the test?
<jml> james_w: errors in the celery log don't necessarily fail the integration test.
<james_w> ah, true
<jml> I'd like to fix that.
<jml> But I don't really know how. :)
<james_w> yeah
<james_w> also, the url in the response printed by the harness isn't a url, do we need to add another config option for that?
<james_w> one for the dir to put the tarballs in, one for the url to get things in that dir?
<jml> yeah, probably
<jml> also, I seem to have broken the test somewhere along the line
<jml> nope.
<jml> it's just that it behaves poorly with already-running celery
<jml> james_w: I'm late for things.
<james_w> ok
<jml> james_w: will catch up tomorrow. please merge this branch if you think it's ok.
<james_w> jml, looks fine to me, if you are happy with it I will
<jml> I am.
<jml> g'night all
<ajmitch> jml: I'm around now, guessing that you're not? :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-01-13
<dpm> good morning all
<dpm> noodles775, are the permissions for doing review of ARB apps tied to a Launchpad team? The reason I'm asking is because I've been thinking of proposing having a team to help the arb (e.g. if someone is not part of the ARB but want to help with packaging). In that case it might be useful to have a LP team containing those additional contributors that has permissions e.g. to post comments on app entries in MyApps. What do you think?
<noodles775> dpm: currently the perms are not linked to a team, but this is a bug. You can see all the perms at (sorry for the private link): https://wiki.canonical.com/ConsumerApplications/PrivilegedAccessToApps
<dpm> thanks noodles775, looking at it now. Is there a bug # for it, or shall I report a new one?
<noodles775> dpm: Currently we only have an 'arb_reviewer' permission, which gives access to review and approve arb apps etc.
<noodles775> dpm: the bug is listed there on the wiki page.
<noodles775> dpm: but as ARB apps are already public, there'd be nothing stopping someone who was interested in helping packaging to grab the upload, do some packaging work and upload it to their own (public) PPA right? We'd just need to enable the ability to add comments as you say.
<dpm> exactly
<ajmitch> is there a bug open about being able to see apps in the 'needs information' state?
<ajmitch> I know there's a bug about the feedback on an individual app
<noodles775> ajmitch: so that reviewers can see bugs in needs information? Let me check.
<ajmitch> noodles775: yeah, it's a bit of a black hole at the moment, hitting ask for information & the app disappears
<ajmitch> I didn't spot any open bugs about it on developer-portal
<ajmitch> it'd also be sort of nice to see rejected apps as well, to get an idea of why they get rejected :)
<noodles775> yeah, we did initially have a more general view which would allow you to filter via state using url params, but I think that's gone now... checking.
<noodles775> I don't see one either, let me know if you don't have time to create a bug with those points.
<ajmitch> will create bug :)
<noodles775> Ta.
<ajmitch> bug 915902
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 915902 in developer-portal "Currently cannot see applications in the 'Needs Information' state" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/915902
<noodles775> sweet, thanks.
<jml> james_w: I have an embarrassing confession to make. I can't seem to run pkgme locally.
<james_w> jml, you aren't sure how, or it crashes?
<jml> james_w: I get: pkg_resources.DistributionNotFound: bzr
<jml> james_w: and bzr doesn't build (although it occurs to me now that I should try to pull latest trunk)
<james_w> jml, interesting, maybe it's because you are running bzr from source?
<james_w> or it may be a precise thing
<jml> yeah.
<jml> james_w: well, it's in the virtualenv
<jml> james_w: so I don't know that running bzr from source matters.
<james_w> ah, probably not
<james_w> but bzr fails to build when setting up the virtualenv?
<jml> james_w: no, the virtualenv is set up correctly
<jml> james_w: or so it says. I should maybe try blowing it away & trying again
<james_w> jml, is there an egg-info dir for bzr in the virtualenv?
<jml> too late :
<jml> (next time, just make a new one!)
<james_w> jml, yesterday I created https://launchpad.net/~canonical-ca-hackers/+archive/production/+packages so that we can more easily replicate the production environment elsewhere
<james_w> jml, and I was going to write a juju charm to spin up a pkgme-service instance
<james_w> jml, but you can't do that on a lucid base, so I'm not sure it would get us much
<james_w> jml, what do you think about using juju anyway, as compared to scripting something to do it in canonistack?
<jml> https://code.launchpad.net/~jml/pkgme-binary/pdf-acceptance-tests/+merge/88521
<james_w> jml, Approved
<jml> james_w: thanks.
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-01-07
<Akshay> anybosy can help me creating first app on QT
<Akshay> i'm getting this error when I run the demo code
<Akshay> module "QtQuick" version 2.0 is not installed       import QtQuick 2.0
<tsimpson> you need Qt5 for QtQuick 2.0
<Akshay> i follwed all the steps given in ubuntu site
<Akshay> i did nothing new
<Akshay> what should i donow?
<tsimpson> you can either install Qt5.0 from http://qt-project.org/downloads or you can write a QtQuick 1.0 project
<Akshay> ok tet me try
<Akshay> by the way i run the commad that is given on the ubuntu wesite which i think installs QT5,
<Akshay> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-beta1 && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install qt5-meta-full && echo 'export PATH=/opt/qt5/bin:$PATH' >> ~/.bashrc
<tsimpson> ah, well that should pull Qt5 then
<Akshay> yeah thats what
<tsimpson> what command are you running which gives your error message?
<Akshay> http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/
<Akshay> see this link
<Akshay> http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/app-developer-cookbook/mobile/currency-converter-phone-app/
<Akshay> I'm trying to view that tools->external thing
<tsimpson> did you set it to use qmlscene?
<tsimpson> I don't have a Qt5 setup on this box, so I can't really test the instructions right now
<Akshay> ok,
<Akshay> I'm trying to setup qmlscene
<jvrbanac> mhall119, I'll finish up that ERM diagram tonight after I get off of work.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-01-08
<jvrbanac> mhall119, you still around?
<mhall119> jvrbanac: yup
<jvrbanac> sweet! I think I just finished up a rough pass at that diagram. Just sent it via email.
<jvrbanac> I ended up stripping out a ton of redundant information when I made the whole thing pretty generic
<jvrbanac> I'm not sure if that was exactly what you were looking for.
<jvrbanac> mhall119, Woop! I forgot to add a type column on the search_elements table. I figured that since we weren't really rendering the content live, that we could remove the redundancy in the tables for classes, enums, and bitfields
<mhall119> jvrbanac: where is this diagram?
<jvrbanac> I sent it to your email. Did it not come through?
<mhall119> ah, wasn't paying attention to email, let me check
<jvrbanac> mhall119, I forgot to mention. I used MySQL Workbench. I wasn't sure what you like to use, but it is free and has a very nice EER modeling tool.
<mhall119> jvrbanac: that's fine, I usually use dia, but this works
<jvrbanac> Ahh! I'll remember that next time.
<mhall119> use whatever you like best
<jvrbanac> mhall119, :) I originally had this thing with separate tables for classes, enums, etc, but I figured I would try removing that concept all together to make it more generic. That way it should be flexible enough for most frameworks.
<mhall119> don't be more generic that you need to be
<mhall119> that's a classic anti-pattern :)
<jvrbanac> :) true
<jvrbanac> mhall119, Well, if I add back in out the ones I condensed it'll add on five more tables with nearly the same structures. Do you have an opinion either way? Do you think that I made it too generic?
<jvrbanac> mhall119, Now that I think about it... I'm missing a few other things now. Crud! Ok... back the the drawing board. Sorry!
<mhall119> jvrbanac: no worries, I'm distracted by CES videos right now anyway ;)
<jvrbanac> mhall119, lol!
<jvrbanac> mhall119, I just sent you an updated version. It's a little less generic and has a few issues fixed.
<mhall119> thanks jvrbanac
<jvrbanac> mhall119, I'm going to head out for the night. If you have some free time tomorrow, perhaps we can nail down these models.
<mhall119> jvrbanac: sounds good, ping me whenever you're around
<jvrbanac> mhall119, will do!
<mpt> What's the simplest possible code with which I can test a Launcher icon with a number emblem?
<dpm> mpt, what sort of test are you thinking of? Perhaps the easiest way, without writing any code, is to run hello-unity: https://launchpad.net/hello-unity
<dpm> mpt, or you can run the short Python script with the sample code on http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/launcher/
<mpt> Thanks dpm. I just want a test to show what the emblem looks like when it is 1, 2, 3, and 4 digits long
 * mpt gets the hello-unity code
<mpt> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'scale_simple'
<mpt> I guess it would help if I read the README :-)
<mpt> Ah, so if the count > 9999 it's rendered as "****"
<dpm> yeah, I think I saw someone mentioning that happening in the mail count for the launcher of the gmail webapp a while ago
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-01-09
<GuidoPallemans1> are there any good qml forums/irc channels for developers?
<tsimpson> not for impatient people
<ajmitch> come on, he waited at least 30 seconds
<tsega> Hello
<tsega> I need some help, I'm trying to make a qrcode reader app which a very simple feature set
<tsega> All I want to do is use my laptop camera, take a picture of the qrcode and output the data from the code as keyboard inputs
<tsega> So first of all is that possible?
<tsega> Anyone here able to help?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-01-10
<george_e> Is this the correct answer to my question?
<george_e> http://askubuntu.com/questions/239425/desktop-environment-agnostic-method-for-prompting-the-user-for-a-password
<george_e> I have the feeling in the back of my head that something is wrong with my answer.
<hyperair> zenity is gtk+
<hyperair> it's not going to look very nice on KDE, but it'll work
<hyperair> you might want to look at, say, pinentry
<george_e> Okay, thanks.
<george_e> pinentry and pinentry-qt4 both ask for a password in the terminal.
<jo-erlend> is there a place where I can download the Unity API docs for Python for offline use?
<ironhalik> Hello
<ironhalik> I plan to play around with Ubuntu and some app development
<ironhalik> but I'm confused about one thing - when developing for 12.04, with compatibility with 12.10 and later in mind, should I work in python 2, or in python 3?
<qwertzui11> 3
<ironhalik> k
<ironhalik> :>
<qwertzui11> UR WECOME
<ironhalik> my response was as laconic as yours :> but, yeah, THANKS!
<qwertzui11> ur welcome again ;)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-01-11
<phanimahesh> dpm: I have a problem with launchpad translations.
<phanimahesh> have a few minutes to spare?
<dpm> hi phanimahesh, sure
<phanimahesh> It all started with our grand rename.
<phanimahesh> mechanig was renamed to unity-tweak-tool
<phanimahesh> and so in the next update, launchpad picked up the renamed translation template and added as a new one.
<phanimahesh> the problem is, i essentially lost existing ones.
<phanimahesh> and lp people say it is too late to correct it on launchpad.
<phanimahesh> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/218839
<phanimahesh> any ideas?
<dpm> yes, but let me have a look first
<dpm> phanimahesh, ok, so I think we'll go with what jtv is suggesting on his answer. The first step is to export those translations from Launchpad into your branch. Let me set that up in a minute.
<phanimahesh> dpm: the files have to be moved anyway, so I got a tarball of the old template Now renaming the files and editing them to use the new domain, placing them in proper folders, pushing, allowing lp to update, then pushing updated pot.. will this sequence work?
<dpm> Yeah, that'd work too. Note that you won't have to rename any files. The names of the PO files should stay the same. Just commit the PO files you've got in the template, push them and make sure that the POT template in the po/ folder you push.
<dpm> is the correct one
<dpm> i.e. unitytweak.pot
<dpm> phanimahesh, ^
<phanimahesh> so all po files stay the same, except that they are moved?
<phanimahesh> and should the pot be the old one or can it be the new version?
<phanimahesh> dpm, ^
<dpm> phanimahesh, just make sure:
<dpm> - All the po files are under the po/ folder, and that the POT file is in there too
<dpm> - All the PO files are named according to $ISOCODE.po (or in some cases $ISOCODE_COUNTRY.po), e.g. en_GB.po, it.po, ca.po, de.po, etc
<phanimahesh> okay. they are currently mechanig_ISOCODE.po
<phanimahesh> so that means I'll have to rename.
<phanimahesh> stripping out mechanig
<dpm> ah, yeah, in that case you'll need to rename them, exactly
<dpm> And finally,
<phanimahesh> and the pot can be the updated unitytweak.pot
<dpm> - It does not matter which version of the POT file you've got in there. You can update it any time and Launchpad will pick up the changes. Simply update the POT file with 'python setup.py build_i18n', commit and push
<phanimahesh> sure. thanks. btw, the distutilsextra branch is waiting to be merged. thanks for reminding me.
<phanimahesh> dpm Thanks, that worked, except that lp needs me to set language code and template for each imported po file. Thats much much easier than manual merging. :D
<dpm> phanimahesh, that might have been because LP still got confused by the 2 templates. You shouldn't have to do this anymore (i.e. manually setting the code)
<phanimahesh> yup. you saved me. thanks.
<dpm> phanimahesh, when Launchpad has finished importing all translations into the unitytweak template, I'd recommend the following:
<dpm> 1. Go to https://translations.launchpad.net/unity-tweak-tool/trunk/+translations-settings
<dpm> 2. Set the import settings to "Import template files"
<phanimahesh> Thanks. I'll change it once lp is done importing.
<dpm> 3. Set up translation exports: On the "Export translations to branch" section, click on the "Choose a target branch" link and set the export branch to be the same as the import branch
<dpm> this way you'll have translations fully automated, and the only thing you'll have to worry about is to update and commit the POT file from time to time
<dpm> that is, whenever you think new strings are ready to translate
<phanimahesh> dpm: won't the translations be overwritten every update?
<phanimahesh> lp updates from the git repo every 5 hours.
<dpm> phanimahesh, ah, I thought the branch you used for translations was a different one from the one auto-imported from git?
<phanimahesh> nope. so I'll set up a different branch to push the translations to.
<dpm> in that case, I'd recommend simply setting the auto-export to a different bzr branch, and then manually merge the bzr branch with the fresh translations to github
<dpm> you can leave the import branch as it is in the export settings
<dpm> sorry, mistake: you can leave the import branch as it is in the *import* settings
<phanimahesh> okay. will make the changes now.
<dpm> super
<phanimahesh> just figured out why lp got confused. I spelled it wrong in my loop. all files have wrong name. thankfully suffixes (lang codes) are preserved. result : automated work became manual.
<phanimahesh> I feel like an idiot now. :/
<dpm> phanimahesh, argh, sorry to hear that. Is everything sorted now?
<phanimahesh> dpm: Yup. everything is sorted. I dont have port 22 open from here, so will have to create the export branch tomorrow when I go to the institute area. except that, everything is sorted.
<aky> anyone?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-01-13
<sonda> hello
<sonda> i want to write my own application in ubuntu
<sonda> i know c,c++
<sonda> how to get started?
<sonda> my idea is to write a note taking application which will integrate with some database may be mysql... i am not sure
<sonda> to provide facilities like find as you type, tags, etc..
<sonda> right now i use zim... its nice but it doesn't have search as you type feature
<tsimpson> you should decide if you want to write a GTK+, GNOME, Qt, KDE, or fancy-pants QML application first
<sonda> i can learn qt quickly i guess
<sonda> which one is the most widely used?
<tsimpson> it's hard to say, but I would speculate that Qt is the most widely used
<tsimpson> I'm one of those Qt fanatics though, so I may be biased
<sonda> is it free
<sonda> or i would need license?
<tsimpson> it's free
<tsimpson> you only need a license if you plan on changing the Qt source and not sharing those changes (closed-source proprietary applications)
<sonda> No I am not that intelligent
<tsimpson> but it's LGPL, so you can use it freely for open-source stuff
<sonda> I want to use my free time productively. so thinking of starting with something
<sonda> i have never done such things before
<sonda> but my inner voice says I can do it
<tsimpson> you likely already have the Qt libraries installed, you just need the development packages with an "apt-get install qt-sdk"
<sonda> any website for help
<tsimpson> then you should see the Qt Creator IDE installed
<tsimpson> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/
<sonda> i have heard qt can be used on many platforms
<sonda> specific to qt on ubuntu any website
<sonda> or the os doesn't matter?
<tsimpson> you don't need to know anything specific really, it's designed so you write the same C++ code and it works everywhere
<sonda> can i get help here regarding coding
<tsimpson> http://developer.ubuntu.com/ may have some more info, but last I checked some of it's links for Qt were out of date
<tsimpson> you can ask here, but this channel is rather.. dead
<tsimpson> there is #qt though
<sonda> oh i see
<sonda> thanks simpson
<sonda> hope to see you soon, when i am stuck with something
<tsimpson> well I'm also in #qt so I'll probably see any questions you ask ;)
<sonda> cool :)
<sonda> one more thing
<sonda> for database can i use mysql
<sonda> i think it comes with ubuntu right?
<tsimpson> I don't think it comes with ubuntu by default
<tsimpson> there is SQLite installed by default though
<sonda> oh i see
<sonda> it might be sufficient right?
<tsimpson> it likely is
<tsimpson> there's also that couchdb/desktopcouch thing that ubuntu likes to use
<sonda> whats that
<sonda> do i need any special learning for that
<tsimpson> "RESTful document oriented database" apparently
<tsimpson> it's not SQL as far as I know, so you'd need to get to grips with whatever API it uses
<tsimpson> but SQLite is always there, and Qt has built-in support for SQLite too
<sonda> ok
<sonda> which ide u use for coding
<tsimpson> depends on my mood and the scale of coding I'm doing, either just a plain text editor like kate or nano, or I use Qt Creator
<tsimpson> and maybe kdevelop now it's getting stable again
<sonda> any ide that has intellisense?
<tsimpson> Qt Creator has code completion, yes
<sonda> ok great
<sohail_> hey guys, I'm trying to install both libssl-dev and libssl-dev:i386 on 12.04 but I get the following error: http://paste.lisp.org/display/134608 - I need to build against both 32 and 64-bit :(
<sohail_> (it's a conflict)
<sohail_> anyone know how to fix it?
<sohail_> damnit: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=689093
<ubot2`> Debian bug 689093 in libssl-dev "libssl-dev is not Multi-Arch compatible" [Normal,Open]
<christoffer> Hi, I'm trying to use Glade to design a Toolbar with "Text beside icons" but it doesn't seem to work. "Text below icons" works just fine.
<christoffer> anyone know if there is a known bug reported for this?
<christoffer> aha, had to mark the toolbutton "important"
<christoffer> that doesn't make sense :P
<wed_> hi
<wed_> i have a question about packaging for the ubuntu software center: does the package to upload be a .deb file? if so, how do i create one? i dont use the pygobject api.
<ziyadb> Good day all!
<ziyadb> Glad to see the number of users in this channel.
<ziyadb> I'll be a regular from here on as I am working on developing a heavily customized app.
<ziyadb> I'm also new to the platform :D
<JanC> ziyadb: thanks for staying and wanting to become a regular; too many people just drop in, ask a question, and leave again before anybody can answer...   :-/
<JanC> I guess it's not obvious for everybody dat IRC != instant messaging
<JanC> also, we need a lot more users to make the channel more active  ☺
<dually> I see that qml can call XMLHttpRequest(); with GET parameter.  Is it possible to POST as well?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-01-06
<kalikiana_> nik90: ping
<nik90> kalikiana_: pong
<kalikiana_> nik90: ah there you are
<kalikiana_> I just replied to the list
<kalikiana_> maybe have a look at the reply first
<nik90> kalikiana_: thnx. looking at the email now
<nik90> kalikiana_: I have seen and used http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/U1DB/ before. Infact I did a hangout with stuart during which michael hall added it to the API docs. It was quite useful to list the functions of database, document etc.
<nik90> kalikiana_: so with regards to index, while specifying the expression is there a specific order we must use?
<nik90> also does it expect the expressions to be of the same size?
<kalikiana_> nik90: in general the query needs to list the same expressions defined in the index
<kalikiana_> if you want to search foobar, it needs to be in the index
<nik90> okay, so in essence an index provides the data, while queries uses them to filter and pass it on as a model.
<kalikiana_> yep
<kalikiana_> which as you've found is limited to wildcards basically right now. but there's plans for more filters ie. transformation functions in u1 lingo
<nik90> kalikiana_: I looked at the bug report you mentioned in the email and I think providing the capability to add user function to use as filters to provide some freedom to the developer
<nik90> kalikiana_: and regarding sorting of results, what I meant was in python, I saw calls like sorted(modeldata) where it returns the results in an alphabetical order, or in ascending/descending order. Unfortunately QML doesn't offer this natively.
<kalikiana_> ah right. in qml you can only do it "by hand" like copying the model and using move() with your own algorithm
<kalikiana_> hmm do you think this would make sense as a u1db feature?
<kalikiana_> nik90: maybe indirectly this could be solved through transformation functions
<kalikiana_> at the bottom of this mock api https://launchpadlibrarian.net/149329873/queryfuncs.qml
<kalikiana_> that's pretty much a way of sorting
<nik90> kalikiana_: yeah me and andrew thought that u1db would provide a efficient and more lean sorting function instead of us having to create one.
<nik90> kalikiana_: I have branch which shows of the sample app I have been working on at https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/+junk/u1db-sample-app
<nik90> can you take a look and let me know if I am doing stuff correctly in the listview?
<nik90> I feel like I am complicating matters by using a repeater inside a listivew
<timp> nik90: why would you do that instead of using a ListModel?
<nik90> timp: because strangely enough, when I specified contents.tracks, it threw a undefined output.
<nik90> timp: Also looking at my document structure, it seems it is a list inside a list. The tracks is a list object inside the playlist document
<nik90> kalikiana_: I also noticed a bug with example 5 in u1db-qt examples located at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~uonedb-qt/u1db-qt/trunk/view/head:/examples/u1db-qt-example-5/u1db-qt-example-5.qml.
<nik90> I ran it without any modifcation and the output is rather bizarre
<nik90> I expect it to show 7 outputs in the listview, but it only shows 3.
<nik90> can you confirm that pls?
<nik90> timp: I am open to suggestions to simplifying that. I feel like I am over complicating it
<timp> nik90: do you have a link (http?) of your code on launchpad? I can have a quick look
<nik90> timp: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nik90/+junk/u1db-sample-app/view/head:/u1db.qml
<timp> nik90: thanks
<timp> nik90: perhaps it is possible to create a ListModel and put the repeater inside that
<timp> I'm not sure if that is actually better than what you have now
<timp> hmm.. a Repeater in a ListModel may not work, but some functional way of generating the model would be useful here.
<timp> wait a sec.. what does aQuery return? if it is the list of tracks (and not list of playlists) then you don't need a repeater
<nik90> timp: I tried using a Multivalue list Item from the SDK which accepts a list. However when I used that I got a output stating TypeError: Cannot read property 'length' of undefined
<nik90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6703066/
<nik90> timp: would you expect two queries, one for playlist list and the other for playlist track info?
<nik90> Each document stores the playlist name and its associated tracks. As an analogy, think of a task and its tags in a document. I wish to display both the task info like name and its associated tags in the listview
<nik90> Which is why I have one query which retrieves the playlist name and its tracks
<timp> I'm not sure what your query returns, but if it has all the tracks (ordered by playlist), you can use that as a model.
<timp> then the tracks are the items in the listview, and playlist names the sections
<timp> (it may be more complicated than what I'm saying, depending on what the queries do exactly. I didn't check that in detail)
<nik90> timp: oh yeah I totally forget to use section headers. But yeah in essence that's what I want to achieve. Have section headers as playlist names, and results and track info
<nik90> let me see if I can implement that
<kalikiana_> nik90: diff to avoid the repeater http://paste.ubuntu.com/6703112/ for testing I used JSON.stringify which is very good for debugging - I think there's either a bug causing name to be missing or I'm overlooking a typo in my changes
<kalikiana_> but that would be what you intended functionally?
<kalikiana_> minus the missing name, that is
<nik90> kalikiana_: yup.
<nik90> My intention was to specify contents.something and be able to display that easily
<nik90> without having to resort to repeater in a listview
<kalikiana_> my guess is you encountered an 'undefined' for a similar reason as I stumbled on, somehow a missing value, which in javascript becomes a catch-all undefined
<nik90> kalikiana_: I don't thinkn there is a typo causing name to be missing. I have that issue all day yesterday.
<nik90> the moment I change that to just playlist.tracks in the index expression, things work out
<kalikiana_> you mean not using name?
<kalikiana_> I think something might be wrong in Query as it doesn't include name in the result/ contents
<nik90> I mean when the index expression is ["playlist.name", "playlist.tracks"], the name is displayed. But if I change that to ["playlist.name", "playlist.tracks.file", "playlist.tracks.title"], then name becomes undefined
<kalikiana_> interesting. if I do that name is there but nothing else
<nik90> exactly
<kalikiana_> so somehow they kick each other out. even if I change the order same reltion
<kalikiana_> *relation
<nik90> yup..but this only happens with a multiple level list. Since if you have other properties like playlist description in the same level as the playnist name, they are both available
<timp> nik90: cool. Are you writing a full app, or is it intended to demo the u1 functionality only?
<timp> the u1db bindings look very interesting, but I haven't had time yet to check it out.
<nik90> timp: only demo purposes..but my full intention is to use u1db in clock-app. Hence this is a preparation for it :)
<timp> nik90: okay. always good to have some demo programs :) Personally I prefer that over long tutorials when learning something new.
<timp> it teaches you 90% of what you need to know in 10% of the time :)
<nik90> timp: +1 but only if the demo program has comments. otherwise it becomes rather unclear what  the code does.
<nik90> timp: in the u1db-qt examples, examply 5 and 6 have no comments making it guesswork to see what they are for.
<nik90> timp, kalikiana_: I tried using a section header as suggested, however it outputs that contents is not defined. -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6703235/
<kalikiana_> actually I've never used section stuff - nik90, on a guess try model.contents.name
<kalikiana_> but not sure if it is actually a delegate or how it behaves
<nik90> kalikiana_: it behaves exactly like a delegate. so passing contents.name should work like normal.
<kalikiana_> nik90: oh, actually could you be hitting the same bug as before with name missing?
<nik90> kalikiana_: I thought so. But after changing the index expression back to the orignal where contents.name should work but it doesnt with a section header.
<nik90> but that's fine.
<nik90> Should I report a bug about the name being undefined issue?
<kalikiana_> yes please file a bug for the name. if possible mention the weird relation with the tracks, that has to be a hint at the underlying bug
<kalikiana_> I'm trying the section stuff now
<kalikiana_> nik90: so… what exactly should the section header use? why is there text: as well as the section.property?
<kalikiana_> not sure if I'm using it right
<nik90> kalikiana_: section property defines the text that will be shown in the section header. In our case that would be the playlist name.
<kalikiana_> but it doesn't work if I put "foo" in there
<kalikiana_> by which I mean I don't see anything besides the list
<nik90> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-listview.html#section.criteria-prop
<nik90> or better here is an example http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/views-listview-sections-qml.html
<jdstrand> so, I wrote a small qml app for myself that uses a column and a few rows that each has a Label and a TextField. it works fine except that in the last TextField, when I click in it, the OSK covers it up. It seems that the app should adjust to slide up over the OSK, but it doesn't automatically. I've tried wrapping it in a Flickable, but it doesn't work.
<jdstrand> I've seen this in a number of other apps too. what is the correct technique to have the app adjust to when the osk pops up?
<nik90> jdstrand: http://nik90.com/ubuntu-touch-keyboard-tricks/
<timp> nik90: section.property: "name" works?
<nik90> jdstrand: short summary, you need to set anchorToKeyboard: true
<nik90> timp: no :/
<nik90> timp: I tried model.contents.name, name, ccontents.name
<nik90> reallys strange
<timp> nik90: the example http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/views-listview-sections-qml.html uses a string to define the section.property
<jdstrand> nik90: cool, thanks!
 * jdstrand tries
<nik90> timp: I think they made a mistake. Since I use the section feature in the clock app -> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/trunk/view/head:/clock/WorldClock.qml
<nik90> timp: you essentially give it a model property so that you have multiple section headers
<nik90> timp: actually you are correct! My mistake
<nik90> in the clock app, I also use a string
<kalikiana_> nik90: this doesn't show up at all and the delegate isn't even evaluated if I put a console.log in there http://paste.ubuntu.com/6703381/
<kalikiana_> by the example it should be used like that
<nik90> kalikiana_: I realise that.. no worries, I will try to figure this out later
<kalikiana_> okay
<timp> kalikiana_: can you see what's wrong here? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-trusty-amd64-ci/458/console
<timp> poor jp getting all the failure logs ;p
<kalikiana_> timp: components::DatePickerAPI::test_1_changeDateToNextMonth() Uncaught exception: Cannot read property 'children' of null
<kalikiana_>    Loc: [(0)]
<timp> ah yes I see now.
<timp> searching for "fail!" is a lot handier than going through all the "fail" instances in the file
<mhall119> jdstrand: did you get the help you needed?
<timp> kalikiana_: weird. I got that from the headerInit MR... nothing to do with DatePicker.
<jdstrand> mhall119: yes, thanks :)
<nik90> kalikiana_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/u1db-qt/+bug/1266478
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1266478 in U1DB Qt/ QML "Query model doesn't work properly with a multilevel document list" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> kalikiana_: can we expect bug fixes for u1db-qt since it seems like all contributors have moved to ui-toolkit?
<kalikiana_> nik90: I am trying to make some time. I think it will be worth a lot to have you actively giving feedback, in the past I sometimes had to "hunt down" people who had problems but didn't report
<nik90> kalikiana_: yes I can do that..well that's the least I can do :)
<timp> nik90, kalikiana_ an example program (as small as possible) that shows the bug included in the bug report is always useful :) I guess for this one, it would need to include a tiny db
<nik90> timp: I will innclude a sample program where you just need to download the file and run it to see the bug. Good point
<timp> nik90: awesome. that eliminates the need to hunt down people to figure out how to reproduce the bug :)
<nik90> kalikiana_: I hope those bug fixes propogate to a ppa for easy testing and I will rally people to do the bug reporting and testing to help you.
<nik90> timp, kalikiana_: added test program.
<nik90> to bug report
<nik90> mhall119: I have another tutorial which shows how to add content to the ubuntu welcome screen infographics. -> http://nik90.com/adding-infographics-to-ubuntu-phone/
<nik90> mhall119: you think that would be good for the tutorial page?
<mhall119> nik90: I'll have to check with some people, last I heard we didn't want to recommend that API just yet
<nik90> mhall119: oh. I wasn't aware of that
<mhall119> nik90: it's been a while, so it may have changed
<mhall119> I don't even remember the reasons for it, tbh
<jdstrand> nik90: it worked great. thanks!
<nik90> jdstrand: u r welcome :-)
<nik90> mhall119: no worries. Although the core apps like music are already using it now
<nik90> and clock will use it soon enough to indicate the alarms
<mhall119> nik90: that's fine, I think, I'm just not sure if non-core-apps should be using it yet
<nik90> ok
<mhall119> nik90: it may have been that we didn't have the apparmor policy back then, IIRC
<nik90> true
<jdstrand> nik90, mhall119: fyi, I just learned that Qt.inputMethod.hide() will hide the osk. This might be a good addition to http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/qml/tutorial/ubuntu-on-screen-keyboard-tricks/. Eg, I used nik90's method to always show the button. Then I use in onClicked for that button: Qt.inputMethod.hide()
<mhall119> thanks jdstrand
<nik90> jdstrand: ah thnx that is a useful method.
<mhall119> new app dev video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Hhtd2JUBZo&feature=youtu.be
<ahayzen> nik90, thanks for the email :)
<nik90> ahayzen: :)
 * ahayzen subscribes to the bugs
<nik90> ahayzen: I think those bugs are not critical stoppers for the music-app
<nik90> since you wouldn't be anyway showing both the playlist name and tracks at the same time?
<ahayzen> nik90, well the recent list is pretty much work other than the sorting
<ahayzen> nik90, i need to filter the tracks by a playlist name :/
<nik90> true, but why dont you use a index for playlist names alone where you can do the playlist name sorting
<nik90> with that you can get the docID and use that to retrieve the tracks separately?
<nik90> we have the issue when we try to combine both of them in a single query
<ahayzen> nik90, doesn't it only give u the first track of each though IIRC?
<nik90> this is just a workaround. Obviously the fix would make life easier but until then a temp solution would suffice
<nik90> nope using a repeater, I was able to show all the tracks
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah but then the swipeDelete/reordering is a nightmare ;)
<nik90> ahayzen: oh yeah :P
<nik90> btw were you able to achieve reordering in a listview?
<nik90> normally...(no reference to u1db)
<ahayzen> nik90, hehe we have a custom implementation
<ahayzen> nik90, i'm working on one which is portable for any listview :)
<nik90> nice!
<ahayzen> nik90, thts the plan anyway :P
<ahayzen> nik90, just need some patches to land in the UITK first
<nik90> good luck!
<ahayzen> thanks lol
<nik90> I meant that sincerely :) it will benefit other devs as well
<ahayzen> hopefully it will
<labsin> What's the best way to package my libs with my click app? If I link my executable to shared libraries that aren't in the default images, do I need to copy and relink them, or can I use some CMake magic?
<mhall119> labsin: you'll need the libs in your .click package, yes
<mhall119> labsin: there's still some work underway to support multi-arch libs, so it may not fully work just yet
<labsin> mhall119, I saw the commit just 2h ago
<labsin> But I was wondering if I really need to copy all my libs to lest say ./lib and then link them, or do you know any convenient ways?
<mhall119> I believe the work being done will support a specific folder structure, and automatically allow linking to libs in those
<mhall119> click apps are all launched by an upstart process, which will be capable of adding the right library folder to use for linking at runtime
<nik90> balloons: ping
<balloons> nik90, pong
<balloons> I know I have a pending review for you.. it popped up on the list of leftovers :-)
<nik90> balloons: yup indeed :)
<nik90> balloons: I fixed the stuff we discussed before
<balloons> I'll try and review today.. working on getting my devices updated
<balloons> excellent.. so it should be quick and easy.. does it pass on your nexus 4?
<nik90> It passed on my desktop :P
<nik90> balloons: you are going to angry if I told you I have still not figured the exact process on testing on phone
 * nik90 ducks
<balloons> nik90, ohh boy, lol
<balloons> we should fix that
<nik90> balloons: btw is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1256864 still valid?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1256864 in Ubuntu Clock App "test_alarm.TestAlarm.test_longpress_new_alarm fails on #40 on mako" [High,Confirmed]
<nik90> if yes, can we move it to the mir project since it isnt a clock app isue?
<nik90> issue*
<balloons> nik90, ohh man.. boo on me for not putting the bug number in there
<nik90> yay one less clock bug :P
<nik90> balloons: the continous integration failed
<nik90> with a message Unapproved changes made after approval.
<balloons> ahh funzies
<nik90> But I did not make any changes
<balloons> I approved, should merge now
<nik90> thnx
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-01-07
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :-D
<nerochiaro> zsombi: good morning. hope you had a good start of the year. I have a quick question for you, how does the StateSaver work when elements are loaded by a Loader ?
<zsombi> nerochiaro: morning sire!!! indeed a good start, but got few bugs to solve :) the StateSaver works in the same way as usual.
<zsombi> nerochiaro: Loader must have an ID as it will be the parent of the loaded element
<nerochiaro> zsombi: interesting. it looks like in some case it doesn't work even if the loader has an id. i'll investigate further
<zsombi> nerochiaro: so you have a component loaded by the Loader and the component uses the StateSaver?
<nerochiaro> zsombi: yes
<zsombi> nerochiaro: we have test cases for that, check them
<nerochiaro> zsombi: ok
<nerochiaro> zsombi: i seem to be doing all correctly, same as the test case, but I don't see the state being restored
<nerochiaro> zsombi: in the app, of course it works in a separate case
<zsombi> nerochiaro: so you don't see the state restored in your case?
<nerochiaro> zsombi: no
<zsombi> do you see any warnings?
<nerochiaro> zsombi: i put a onSavedPropertyChanged: console.log(savedProperty) and the value is not hte value i saved. no warnings from statesaver either
<nerochiaro> zsombi: i know the saved value is different because if i cat the file .config the right value is there
<zsombi> nerochiaro: so no warnings on the console from StateSaver?
<nerochiaro> zsombi: no
<zsombi> nerochiaro: weird... show me the branch
<nerochiaro> zsombi: one moment
<nerochiaro> zsombi: lp:~amanzi-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-listview-state/
<nerochiaro> zsombi: check Components/MediaViewer.qml
<nerochiaro> zsombi: (i will have to run out for 15 minutes soon)
<nerochiaro> zsombi: so take your time
<zsombi> nerochiaro: ok, will check it
<nerochiaro> zsombi: thanks
<zsombi> nerochiaro: cannot see such a QML file...
<zsombi> nerochiaro: ah, under Components/MediaViewer there is one
<mzanetti> popey: hi
<mzanetti> popey: could you please test again if this works with a smaller image? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/add-image-support/+merge/199031
<popey> mzanetti: ok
<nerochiaro> zsombi: news ?
<zsombi> nerochiaro: on standup, but couldn't find your StateSaver there...
<mzanetti> popey: and I've added the cmake dep to the script in here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/switch-to-cmake/+merge/199377
<nerochiaro> zsombi: rc/qml/Components/MediaGrid.qml line 48
<nerochiaro> zsombi: sry I had pointed you to the wrong file before
<zsombi> timp: you completely forgot this! https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/pickerpanel/+merge/199250 ;)
<timp> zsombi: no it is 4th on my to review list ;)
<zsombi> timp: last year it was the first on your list :D
<zsombi> you downgraded it???!
<nerochiaro> zsombi: done with standup ?
<zsombi> nerochiaro: still
<zsombi> in
<nik90> zsombi: btw nice touch on the SDK dialer component. I am currently transitioning the clock app to use them :)
<zsombi> nik90: it has been there for a while ;)
<nik90> zsombi: I know, but only recently I really took notice of that component.
<zsombi> nik90: glad that you'll take it in use :)
<nik90> zsombi: I did find two small bugs, will report them a bit later when I am done with the MP. But otherwise it has helped remove quite a bit of code from the clock app.
<zsombi> nik90: +1
<nerochiaro> zsombi: i've worked around the problem for now, but it would be still better if we could figure out what's going on
<zsombi> nerochiaro: ended the standup, lemme check the file
<zsombi> nerochiaro: who loads this MediaGrid.qml?
<nerochiaro> zsombi: rc/qml/PhotosOverview and that one is loaded by rc/qml/MainScreen
<zsombi> nerochiaro: hmm... weird...
<nerochiaro> zsombi: fails for you too ?
<zsombi> nerochiaro: I have checked the code, all seems to be OK, I'll try to build it
<nerochiaro> zsombi: ok. i'm testing on desktop at the moment
<zsombi> uhh... dependencies...
<nerochiaro> zsombi: just apt-get install gallery-app
<nerochiaro> zsombi: i mean build-dep gallery-app
<nerochiaro> zsombi: sucess @ build ?
<zsombi> nerochiaro: still builds
<zsombi> nerochiaro: done, success
<zsombi> nerochiaro is there any script to help it running on desktop?
<nerochiaro> zsombi: just run src/gallery-app
<zsombi> nerochiaro: actually there is something that overwrites the savedDistance to 0 upon next start...
<nerochiaro> zsombi: what is that ?
<nerochiaro> zsombi: it has first to be restored, then overwritten, if the StateSaver is working the way it should. and i never see it being resotored
<zsombi> nerochiaro: what is what? the one which overwrites? don't know... something that happens after the state is restored...
<zsombi> nerochiaro: will have to dive more into it
<zsombi> nerochiaro: but will check it tomorrow...
<nerochiaro> zsombi: i don't think it ever gets restored. if i put an onChanged handler on it I never see the value being restored and hten overwritten
<nerochiaro> zsombi: i won't be around tomorrow, but can you please send me an email ?
<zsombi> nerochiaro: right, I see that. There;s somewhere between the time the state is about to be restored, but it is overruled by something...
<zsombi> nerochiaro: sure
<nerochiaro> zsombi: perfect, i'll check once in a while and come up if there's more to discuss
<zsombi> nerochiaro: cool!!
<nerochiaro> zsombi: thanks
<zsombi> nerochiaro: ywc
<nerochiaro> zsombi: i am trying with other lists that are loaded in the same way, same problem
<nerochiaro> zsombi: just to confirm
<zsombi> nerochiaro: then it's worth reporting a bug!!!
<nerochiaro> zsombi: even if i can't repro in a simple exaple ?
<zsombi> nerochiaro: well, not then... give me few days to hunt for it, ok?
<nerochiaro> zsombi: ok, i'll let you upgrade from tomorrow to "a few days" :) but maybe then you can also look into this at the same time: you will notice that if you scroll around the list, especially past the edges, you will get binding loops for preferredHighlightEnd having a loop with height. We tried to figure this out with tim but couldn't get to the bottom of it.
<nerochiaro> zsombi: since you suggested to use preferredHighlightEnd in the first place ...
<zsombi> nerochiaro: few days was before I found the solution to the bug in DatePicker, so I'll recall my few days :D
<nerochiaro> zsombi: ok then :)
<mhall119> Wellark: ping me when you're around
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: what do you think we should do regarding this MR that has been pending for quite a while now ? https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-save-state/+merge/198364
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, are you able to successfully run the tests for this MR on your device?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: they were all passing on my device last i tried. i think the crashes were on mako ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I’m unable to retrieve the debs from the links in the MR comments posted by the CI job (getting 404s), I’ll trigger a new CI run
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok. i'm upgrading the phone to the latest ubuntu-system from channel trusty
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, you should probably use trusty-proposed to test against the latest stuff
<om26er> oSoMoN, who is working on gallery-app now ?
<nerochiaro> om26er: i'm doing some work on it, but it's not "my app"
<oSoMoN> om26er, noone is actively working on it, I’m doing AP test fixes if needed
<om26er> nerochiaro, oSoMoN  got it. Do we have someone filling gusch place ?
<om26er> soonish ?
<nerochiaro> om26er: not yet
<oSoMoN> om26er, not yet, but we’re in the process of hiring
<om26er> nerochiaro, oSoMoN ok. Thanks
<Wellark> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> Wellark: pong
<Wellark> please use the "other" IRC server if you need to reach me urgently. I sometimes miss stuff on Freenode :)
<Wellark> mhall119: what's up?
<mhall119> Wellark: I spoke to ted a couple weeks ago about enabling the HUD toolbar icons from QML apps, and he said that the QML Actions API needs to be able to send the toolbar-item-hint property over DBUS for the HUD to bind it to an icon, is there a roadmap for implementing that?
<Wellark> mhall119: short answer: no
<mhall119> can we get one?  Having unuseable icons in the HUD is annoying
<Wellark> mhall119: agreed.
<mhall119> Wellark: so who do I need to bribe to get this on the schedule for this cycle?
<Wellark> mhall119: thostr_
<mhall119> ok, I'll send him an email
<mhall119> thanks
<Wellark> mhall119: np.
<Wellark> mhall119: other option would just be removing the icons until we have API for them. would be easier.
<mhall119> would be, but making them useful would be better
<balloons> nik90, ping
<Wellark> mhall119: well, sure. it's just that we must make compromises on features vs. man-power
<Wellark> and unfortunately you are the first person to ask about the toolbar icons in 9 months or so.
<mhall119> man, we have *got* to get that engineer cloning program working
<timp> Wellark: what's the toolbar-item-hint?
<Wellark> just saying that it has not been a priority feature :(
<balloons> nik90, does this have the online search in it? https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/more-stopwatch-tests/+merge/193922
<timp> Wellark: it may be simpler to add an iconName property to the Action. No need to pass the icon itself
<timp> but the only icons from the theme can be used
<timp> (just an idea, mybe a bad one)
<Wellark> timp: the hud toolbar items are a bit special
<timp> mhall119: nobody has time to make the engineer cloning program work ;)
<mhall119> timp: toolbar-item-hint AIUI, is a DBUS property that tells the HUD to bind an action to an icon in the HUD, rather than (or in addition to) the list
<Wellark> they are basically predefined actions that an application may or may not define for it self
<nik90> balloons: pong
<nik90> balloons: no it doesn't have online search in it
<balloons> nik90, see above about the merge.. kk, just wanted to double check that indeed it did not :-) I didn't see it but ;-)
<nik90> balloons: i removed it since when I looked at it more closely, I realised it was quite similar to the local search
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, CI job finished, you can grab the debs for testing at http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-trusty-armhf/1949/artifact/work/output/*zip*/output.zip
<balloons> nik90, right I remember our conversation.. perfect
<balloons> ty
<nik90> :)
<nik90> popey: ping
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i'm already installing it
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: thanks for the heads up though
<popey> nik90: pong
<popey> nik90: just on the phone for an hour now, but type at me anyway
<nik90> popey: sure
<nik90> popey: I was just wondering if the core apps PPA updates trickle down to the phone automatically?
<nik90> popey: or if I should request it specifically?
<popey> nik90: they do not
<popey> we request click packages to be updated by sergio and I confirm in the store
<balloons> ^^ indeed, I push things to be landed, like your changes.. It's already been requested
<nik90> balloons: ah okay
<nik90> I will remember that
<popey> beuno: Changes can not be accepted and published at this time. Please try again later.
<popey> halp!
<beuno> popey, you're so impatient
<beuno> let's see
<popey> I know right?
<beuno> popey, I'll have to bring down some logs, which will take a bit
<popey> k
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: all tests seems to pass correctly on my maguro device
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, running them on my device now
<beuno> popey, found the broken service, chasing it with IS
<popey> thanks beuno
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I’m still getting the same errors I was getting in Dec
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, gotta go now, can you describe how exactly you run the tests on your device in a comment to the MR?
<beuno> popey, this happened to you when doing what?
<popey> approving this app https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/173/changerequest/
<beuno> popey, k, so there's a bug somewhere
<beuno> I'll need to chase that tomorrow with a dev
<popey> ok.
<popey> kenvandine: ^
<kenvandine> thx
<ahayzen> balloons_, ping
<balloons_> ahayzen, pong
<ahayzen> balloons_, happy new year! ... i'm having an issue with the jenkins bot wondered if u could interpret the output for me https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-001/+merge/199906
<balloons_> ahayzen, most certainly
<balloons_> ahayzen, at first glance it seems some things failed while running
<balloons_> but the test output is cryptic :-) I don't have super power on the toolkit
<ahayzen> balloons_, i looked at it and didnt have a clue wht was going on :/
<balloons_> you could ask Tim to re-run it, but my guess is something you've changed broke it
<balloons_> this is where I'm looking: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/4417/
 * ahayzen wonders wht could be broken with such a small change...
<ahayzen> balloons_, thx
<balloons_> all the tests failed.. doesn't seem like it ran properly
<balloons_> ahayzen, ask tim to re-run, and if the results look funny again, we'll ping ci
<ahayzen> balloons, ok thx... think timp has gone by now?
<balloons> mm.. perhaps
<balloons> ahayzen, I'll try and re-run it
<ahayzen> balloons, thx :)
<beuno> popey, kenvandine, fixed the problem and approved the update
<kenvandine> beuno, thx
<popey> thank you
<balloons> ahayzen, it passed, but we need someone from that team to approve. I can't do it
<balloons> might have to wait
<ahayzen> balloons, cool... ah ok i was wondering wht tht message meant
<nik90> timp: thnx for getting started on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1259917. The timing is impeccable.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1259917 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Using a Qml Loader in combination with Pagestack and Tabs results in incorrect positioning" [High,In progress]
<nik90> balloons: got a moment?
<balloons> nik90, shoot
<nik90> balloons: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1266841
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1266841 in Ubuntu Clock App "1 test error, when running in the emulator" [Medium,Incomplete]
<nik90> balloons: how long does it take for the click package to be updated?
<balloons> nik90, ahh, sergio hasn't landed it yet
<nik90> balloons: can you confirm if my asserting in that bug report is correct?
<nik90> assertion*
<balloons> you are correct
<nik90> balloons: what is sergio's nick? I like to ask him some questions related to core apps click packages version numbering and stuff.
<balloons> serguisens
<nik90> thnx
<nik90> popey: do you happen to know who the best person would be to talk to about the wake/unlock devices when an alarm notification is triggered?
<popey> nik90: tvoss i think.
<nik90> popey: ok. I will check with him tomorrow.
<nik90> popey: and accordingly update the progress in the email thread
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-01-08
<imnichol> Does anyone have any example code for making lists of items?  The code on developer.ubuntu.com doesn't work correctly when I run it using the sdk.
<imnichol> Clarification: By "lists of items" I mean using QML
<Guest34450> Hello, anyone have tried cordova to develop app? How to detect swipe gesture?
<imnichol> Is there documentation for U1DB?  I don't think I understand how it works.
<imnichol> Nevermind, found it here: http://pythonhosted.org/u1db/quickstart.html
<imnichol> Nevermind again, it's basically useless for QML
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTai1> Good morning all! :-D
<nik90> zsombi: I finished the dialer transition for the clock app. https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/dialer-transition/+merge/200740
<nik90> zsombi: When you have time, could you briefly go through it to see if the Dialer has been as you expected?
<nik90> used as you expected*
<zsombi> nik90: I will check it
<nik90> thnx
<ahayzen> timp, ping
<timp> ahayzen: hello
<ahayzen> timp, happy new year!.... could u reapprove this https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-001/+merge/199906
<ahayzen> timp, we had to rerun Jenkins...but balloons didn't have permission to approve the MP
<timp> ahayzen: done
<timp> ahayzen: happy new year to you too :)
<ahayzen> timp, thanks
<balloons> timp, autolanding failed again it seems: https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-001/+merge/199906
<balloons> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/4469/
<timp> balloons: looks to me like jenkins broke somehow
<balloons> timp, I pinged ci
<timp> balloons: ok
<timp> balloons: in the meantime, can you merge trunk to that branch? it fixes a test failure that we may run into later
 * timp bbl
<balloons> timp, I'm not sure what you mean, but I linked you to some failing tests. I'm not sure what's going on, but CI says it looks fine
<timp> balloons: for merging of trunk, I meant to "bzr merge lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit", for a bugfix that is not related to the failures you're getting now.
<timp> balloons: as for CI, I see *all* the tests failing on this:   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/autopilot/introspection/__init__.py", line 299, in _get_dbus_addresses_from_search_parameters
<timp>     % return_code
<timp> balloons: its like the device failed to initialize something, or lost its network or sth...
<balloons> timp, I don't have any powers in ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<balloons> timp, ahh.. follow-up with cprov in #ubuntu-ci-eng
<timp> balloons: cd fix-swipe-delete-001 && bzr merge lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit && bzr commit -m "merge trunk" && bzr push
<timp> ok
<balloons> timp, yes, but it's andrew's branch not mine.. I can rebranch it, but I've gtg atm
<timp> balloons: nevermind. we can try without when CI works. perhaps jenkins merges it properly already, if not I'll ask andrew
<WebbyIT> Hey dpm, could you update calc app on the store?
<WebbyIT> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1251548/comments/3
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1251548 in Ubuntu Calculator App "Pressing decimal point before a digit prevents the user from pressing the decimal point button later on" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<nik90> Does anyone know how to add multiple images to a Ubuntu Shape without losing the corner radius?
<nik90> it seems that if I add a row of images inside the ubuntu shape, the corners become sharp.
<timp> nik90: how do you do that? UbuntuShape has only one image property
<nik90> timp: I know..but here is what I want to achieve http://ubuntuone.com/4Ucd06LiKHatFc6DnWV0vt
<nik90> its a ubuntu shape where multiple album covers are present as per design
<nik90> but I have no idea how to actually implement it
<timp> nik90: hmm
<timp> nik90: theoretically a ShaderEffectSource will work as the input for UbuntuShape, but currently the property type does not allow that
<timp> loicm: ^ are there upcoming changes to UbuntuShape that allow to put Items inside it?
<nik90> timp: okay
<nik90> timp: atleast I can reason this out while proposing the MP and keep an eye out on the ubuntu shape feature set.
<timp> nik90: you may want to track this bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1089595
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1089595 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[shape] UbuntuShape should shape more general Item-based components" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<nik90> timp: thnx
<timp> nik90: I linked your image in a commend for that bug
<loicm> timp, nik90: yes, the best way to do that with the current (and also the upcoming) UbuntuShape is to render the desired image in an an offscreen buffer using a ShaderEffectSource and set the UbuntuShape::image using that ShaderEffectSource id (there might be some update issues with the current UbuntuShape though, to be checked)
<dpm> popey, WebbyIT was requesting an update of the calculator app in the store earlier on, not sure if you saw it ^
<popey> i did not
<loicm> timp, nik90: the pile of covers (http://ubuntuone.com/4Ucd06LiKHatFc6DnWV0vt) can be rendered once without the need to be updated, so that should be fine
<popey> dpm: will get it sorted
<dpm> cool
<loicm> timp, nik90: a fragment shader implemented in a ShaderEffect might be enough to render that pile correctly
<nik90> loicm: wonderful
<WebbyIT> dpm, popey, thanks :-)
<nik90> loicm: I have never used fragment shader before. Would it be too much to ask for a sample app which combines two images? (pls)
<loicm> nik90: if you've never used shaders before I guess you should just render that pile in the ShaderEffectSource using several QML Images, it will be much easier at the cost of slightly lower rendering speed and memory usage
<loicm> nik90: that said to blend a texture over another one in a fragment shader, you should do something like that:
<loicm> vec4 color1 = texture2D(tex1, coord1);
<loicm> vec4 color2 = texture2D(tex2, coord2);
<loicm> color1 + vec4(1.0 - color1.a) * color2;
<loicm> nik90: to blend color1 on top of color2 using a SourceOver Porter/Duff operator
<nik90> loicm: alrite. will try out both methods
<timp> loicm: I thought that setting shadereffectsource as input doesn't work because the type of the property is Image. But I didn't try it, and besides the property type there are no restrictions that would stop it from working.
<loicm> timp: the name is misleading, the type is Item :)
<loicm> timp: will be fixed in the upcoming one with the name changed to "source"
<timp> loicm: ahh. true. I misread. "Item" has some letters in common with "Image" ;)
<timp> loicm: cool.
<nik90> loicm: I tried using the shadereffectsource in a sample app -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6715798/
<nik90> however it shows up as a black image in the ubuntu shape
<nik90> while the originial image appears fine
<nik90> loicm: am I using the shadereffectsource wrong?
<loicm> nik90: it doesn't seem so, that might be the issue pointed out by the bug :/
<loicm> nik90: I'll try to take a look at the issue ASAP
<timp> nik90, loicm the ShaderEffectSource doesn't have width/height. perhaps setting that helps
<ahayzen> balloons, ping
<balloons> ahayzen, pong
<balloons> ahayzen, timp and I had fun this morning
<ahayzen> balloons, sorry to bother u, u seen this? https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-001/+merge/199906/comments/466860
<ahayzen> balloons, seems to have failed badly on mako?
<balloons> ahayzen, yes I've seen it
<ahayzen> balloons, wht were u and timp having fun with?
<balloons> your merghe
<ahayzen> balloons, ah lol
<ahayzen> balloons, so wht is the issue? is it my end or the ci end?
<balloons> unsure.. I left it.. I'm trying to see what they discovered
<ahayzen> ah ok :)
<ahayzen> Hi, is there anyway to make an object not within a sheet, to stay on top of the sheet when opened?
<nik90> timp: you were right about the width/height missing the shadereffectsource. It now works! Thnx!
<nik90> loicm: ^^
<loicm> nik90: excellent
<loicm> nik90: don't forget to set "hideSource" to true on the ShaderEffectSource, also the ShaderEffectSource itself shouldn't be visible I guess (but I'm not sure with regards to the current UbuntuShape implementation)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-01-09
<nik90> loicm: yeah I managed to get exactly what I want
<nik90> loicm: but the only issue I am facing is I am unable to hide the shadereffectsource itself :P
<nik90> if I hide it, then the ubuntu shape shows black
<loicm> nik90: have you tried to explicitly call scheduleUpdate() on the source?
<nik90> loicm: no I haven't. I wasnt aware of that function
 * nik90 looks at the doc
<nik90> loicm: do I have to call scheduleUpdate() ? Since this ubuntu shape will be used in a listview where the data is static. so no live changes
<nik90> loicm: also for now, I have assigned a width and height of units.gu(1) to hide it below the ubuntushape.
<nik90> Although it seems a bit hacky way.
<nik90> :P
<loicm> nik90: sure but that might allow to render it once at creation and have the source correctly hidden
<nik90> loicm: were you referring to my scheduleUpdate() question or the width/height to units.gu(1) ?
<nik90> s/referring/answering?
<loicm> nik90: to the scheduleUpdate() one
<loicm> nik90: and if it works, it would solve your last issue as you wouldn't have to do that anymore
<nik90> loicm: so I would call the scheduleUpdate() when the component has been loaded? Using the component.onCreation signal?
<loicm> nik90: IIRC you could do something like that: Component.onCompleted: { source.scheduleUpdate(); }
<loicm> in your main view
<nik90> loicm: that's didn't work :/
<loicm> nik90: just make sure it's called by putting a print in there, if it's called then I guess I'll have to take a deeper look at it, it's a use case that hasn't really been used so far
<loicm> nik90: but that's perfectly valid and useful
<nik90> loicm: I can confirm it is called, but it doesn't hide it. But thats fine for now I think. Thanks for your help.
<nik90> I managed to implement the design spec as required :)
<loicm> nik90: it's not meant to hide it, it's meant to avoid having it black when source is set as not visible :)
<loicm> nik90: cool
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :-D
<Smit-Tay> Can anyone please explain why attempting to install 32 bit development libraries should result in this:  http://pastebin.com/QbqZuCZR
<Smit-Tay> I am trying to target 32bit from x86_64 Ubuntu 12.04
<Smit-Tay> target 32bit intel
<Smit-Tay> Are there good (current) instructions for how to go about setting up a development environment for targeting both x86 and x86_64 on Ubuntu 12.04 x86_64.  I find tons of info, but, most of it is related to multilib, which I understand to be deprecated.  In fact, I think part of my problem is exactly that I have attempted to use multilib but somehow by updating my compiler to 4.7 I have invalidated that.
<drpaneas> Hello there
<drpaneas> I have a Python script and I want to embed it inside Dash
<drpaneas> how can I do that ?
<drpaneas> I mean, I want to output of the script to be printed inside the Dash instead of the terminal
<drpaneas> no one ?
<ogra_> drpaneas, http://saravananthirumuruganathan.wordpress.com/2011/08/05/tutorial-on-writing-ubuntu-lensesplaces-in-python/ (among the first hits on google... not sure how up to date it is though)
<drpaneas> ogre thanks mate
<drpaneas> @ogra_ thanks
<mzanetti> dpm: o/
<dpm> hey mzanetti, belated happy new year :)
<mzanetti> dpm: :) thanks. you too
<mzanetti> dpm: I'm trying to clean up the reminders-app state for tomorrow's meeting. could you please give this one a shot? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/add-image-support/+merge/199031
 * dpm looks
<dpm> mzanetti, sure, give ~30 mins to give it a go
<dpm> I meant give *me
<mzanetti> ok, sure
<zsombi> nik90: hi man, I've checked the MR, I haven't seen anything wrong in using the component
<nik90> zsombi: ah thnx :)
<nik90> zsombi: There is one issue I faced
<zsombi> nik90: which one?
<nik90> zsombi: that is when you assign hand.draggable = true (in the case of the timer), and the user adjusts the timer and presses start. The animation is choppy on my desktop.
<nik90> zsombi: the issue goes away when I set hand.draggable = false
<zsombi> hmm...
<zsombi> nik90: have you filed a bug?
<nik90> so in my custom component I had before, I used to disable the animation while the timer is running
<nik90> zsombi: no not yet
<nik90> I will do it now
<zsombi> nik90: as workaround you could set the draggable to false while you have the timer running
<nik90> zsombi: yeah. I will do that
<nik90> zsombi: but I really like the dialer.
<zsombi> nik90: but not sure whether I could provide any better solution for that... but file the bug, I will check it
<nik90> I must ask though, the style is exactly like the clock app.
<zsombi> nik90: ;)
<nik90> but the dialer is different from the picker style
<nik90> is that okay?
<zsombi> nik90: what do you mean? the visuals?
<nik90> yeah the visuals
<nik90> the default purple tone for the dialer
<zsombi> ah, yeah... the visuals have not been checked by the design, so in case I need to change it to use different color, I will ping you, so you can create a different style for your app
<nik90> zsombi: awesome.thxn
<nik90> zsombi: that was all
<zsombi> nik90: for now use it as is
<nik90> ok
<zsombi> nik90: glad you like it... I made it for the TimePicker, but then the design had changed and time picker uses tumbler style Pickers... so the component was there for you to use it ;)
<zsombi> nik90: dedicated to Clock app :D
<nik90> zsombi: :D
<zsombi> nik90: actually I've reused some of your design for the component :)
<nik90> zsombi: I noticed..but you also inherited some bugs as a result :p
<nik90> zsombi: which is what I will report about :)
<zsombi> nik90: but in the rush hour I forgot to ping you to let U know about the component
<zsombi> nik90 :P yes, I imagined so :D
<zsombi> nik90: if you have the solution, you could also post them... or better, you could post a fix for those :D
<nik90> zsombi: I will
<zsombi> nik90: btw, what bothers me a bit is the fact that the hour hand in Clock app uses 360 for 24h not for 12h...
<zsombi> nik90: so when I'm at 6h, it is actually 12h...
<nik90> zsombi: true, this is where we need a setting for 12/24 hours format
<nik90> zsombi: I am planning to add one soon, so that should help fix your issue
<nik90> zsombi: by default I stuck to 24 hours since I couldn't display AM/PM in the UI
<zsombi> nik90: I'd say no matter of that, when the hour hand points to 6, it should be either 6 or 18/6pm.. like in N9
 * nik90 is checking the android clock for the behaviour
<zsombi> nik90: I feel Android is not the best example :/
<nik90> zsombi: it also uses the N9 behaviour you described
<zsombi> nik90: ok... didn't knew that... I don't have Android, I don't like them at all :)
<nik90> zsombi: I will remember to report this as a design bug and get some eyes on this to decide on the best behaviour
<zsombi> nik90: ok, thx
<dholbach> hey guys... could anyone help with porting lp:~karni/+junk/todo-qt to use U1DB?
<dholbach> it's one example we'd like to use for the app dev schools project, so folks get a first experience in writing good apps
<dholbach> ... any other pointers on how the code could be simplified/improved would obviously be appreciated too :)
<daker> kenvandine: how much i need to pay so that friends becomes like this http://www.canonical.com/static/img/home/tablet-home.png ?
<kenvandine> not pay :)
<daker> :)
<kenvandine> just need someone to implement it :)
<kenvandine> looks very nice
<daker>     WOW!
<daker> MUCH NICE!
<daker>        SO PICTURES!
<daker> kenvandine: i would like also to have a details page for the comments part, rather than opening them on the same place
<kenvandine> daker, it does that already
<kenvandine> as of recently
<daker> kenvandine: perfect!!
<kenvandine> that landed before the holidays
<ErWinR> anyone familiar with quickly and glade ??
<daker> kenvandine: still blue ?
<kenvandine> daker, yeah
<kenvandine> daker, where did you find that image?  i haven't seen it before
<daker> kenvandine: leaked :p
<kenvandine> it must be on some site :)
<kenvandine> i've just never seen it
<daker> kenvandine: on the new canonical website http://www.canonical.com
<kenvandine> i had played with some organic stuff like that, i love shorts
<kenvandine> but haven't had time for friends in a while
<mzanetti> balloons: hey
<mzanetti> balloons: what exactly does an app need to ship in terms of test packages?
<mzanetti> do we need to have a .deb with the tests and a click pacakge with the tests?
<balloons> mzanetti, howdy. For now, yes we need both. Jenkins merge bot uses the debs, while the dashboard uses click
<mzanetti> balloons: hmm... can you point me to a tutorial for click packages containing tests?
<balloons> mzanetti, I can't.. I may be misinformed.. so much has changed with click I would suggest asking sergio
<balloons> the tests should be copied to /home/phablet/autopilot and run from there
<balloons> perhaps the dashboard does it the same, pulls the branch rev, builds click, copies the tests over from branch
<popey> nik90: mzanetti has reviewed that merge..
<popey> ah, you're on it ☻
<popey> too fast for me you younguns
<nik90> popey: lol..I didnt see his comment before posting mine...I am in the process of fixing it
<mzanetti> nik90: hmm.. the timer still seems to run out of sync
<nik90> mzanetti: on which device?
<mzanetti> PC
<nik90> mzanetti: also do you mean the text and the timer go out of sync?
<mzanetti> nik90: seems the pointer is slightly faster than the text
<mzanetti> hmm... maybe not
<mzanetti> maybe its just my brain going ot of sync watching the click go round and round
<nik90> mzanetti: the pointer is intended to be faster than the text
<nik90> as in, the text should update only when the pointer reaches its destination
<mzanetti> I think that's what confused me. in all the other pages first the time ticks, and then the pointer moves
<mzanetti> while in the timer page its the other way round
<nik90> previously we had it such that the text and timer update at the same time.
<nik90> mzanetti: what would your recommended behaviour be?
<nik90> should it stay as it is or change it?
<popey> I always prefer the time to change in the middle at the point when the hand hits that number
<mzanetti> hmm... without having spend as much thought as you did, I would say moving at the same time would be the best from a users pov
<popey> so 11:59 (hand leaves 59)... (hand arrives on 00).. 12:00.
<mzanetti> like the time ticks exactly in the middle of the pointer movement
<mzanetti> hmm...
<popey> it always seemed odd to me that the clock might say 12:00 while the hand was only just leaving 11:59
 * nik90 meanwhile fixes the required stuff in the background
<popey> because technically it's 11:59.000 then 11:59.001 etc, not 12:00 yet
<mzanetti> yeah... your right
<mzanetti> like it is in the timer page its the best. but I have a feeling that there is a small delay which makes it look odd again
<popey> yeah
<nik90> mzanetti: it is hard to get that timing right.
<mzanetti> I guess so
<mzanetti> hmm... actually not
<mzanetti> well, depends on the code.
 * mzanetti reads
<nik90> right now it is delayed by 0.5 secs (the text update)
<mzanetti> nik90: from what I can see the SDK uses a default RotationAnimation. And according to the Qt docs the default duration for that one is 250ms
<nik90> mzanetti: on trying that value, it definitely seems more smoother :)
<mzanetti> cool
<nik90> mzanetti: should I change it in this MP itself?
<mzanetti> I'd say yes. it touches all that code anyways
<mzanetti> but you have more insights on the practices in the clock apps team than I do
<mzanetti> nik90: could we align all the pages to do the same?
<nik90> mzanetti: I rather do that in a separate MP since these qml timers have introduced delays before like timer set for 2 mins running for 02:03 due to the phone hardware.
<nik90> so it would be easier to track that regression in a separate MP.
<mzanetti> ok. fine with me
<popey> mzanetti: "clock apps team" basically == nik90
<popey> (and you now)
<popey> (you can never leave)
<mzanetti> :D
<ahayzen> no pressure nik90 ;)
<ahayzen> nik90, thanks for ur help with the CoverRow stuff :)
<nik90> ahayzen: np
<nik90> popey: lol
<nik90> mzanetti: fixed ur comments in the MP
 * nik90 rejoices at image 119 adding haptic feedback finally..
<mzanetti> nik90: much better with the 250ms :)
<nik90> ahayzen: just 1 more small fix.
<ahayzen> nik90, yep?
<ahayzen> nik90, ah u commented on the MP ;)
<nik90> ;)
<ahayzen> nik90, pushed up :)
<ahayzen> nik90, yey ready for merge! ... now back to my attempt at a massive refactor....
<nik90> ahayzen: which files?
<nik90> ahayzen: I am targetting a code refactor too :P
<ahayzen> nik90, hah probably most of them ;)
<ahayzen> nik90, wht for?
<ahayzen> nik90, i started developing some new features and have got fed up with the way things currently work so gonna change it all
<ahayzen> nik90, i'm basically attempting to centralising the MediaPlayer object into its own file so it handles itself, eg all the shuffle, repeat, next, previous etc
<nik90> ahayzen: I am planning a code refactor for MusicArtists and MusicTracks.qml files
<nik90> ahayzen: similar to https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/music-app/album-code-refactor-and-fixes/+merge/200946
<ahayzen> nik90, because at the moment if u want to change shuffle/repeat it is pretty difficult (u'll have to set the settings, the global variables and go and find any UI items and change their state lol)
<ahayzen> nik90, ah cool...also note (in ur refactoring) https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/use-sheet-pattern/+merge/200140
<nik90> ahayzen: ah okay
<nik90> ahayzen: i plan to get my branch in before that :P
<nik90> so I wouldnt have to deal with conflicts
<nik90> lol
<ahayzen> nik90, so wht i'm planning is tht everything else listens to the mediaplayer object so if u wanna change shuffle/repeat u just go player.shuffle = true .. job done :)
<ahayzen> nik90, hahah lol
<ahayzen> nik90, i've got a similar issue with the sheet pattern and my reorder code lol
<nik90> ahayzen: since we both have (will have) conflicts with the sheet pattern MP, we ask him to wait until we are done
<nik90> victor will listen to 2 of us :)
<ahayzen> nik90, well at least one of us will have merge conflicts lol ;)
<nik90> rofl
<Ahmed_> Hi geeks
<ahayzen> nik90, my reorder code is blocked/buggy anyway
<Ahmed_> I wanna some docs for beginners devlopers
<nik90> ahayzen: oh true, you are waiting on ur upstream branch to be merged first
<ahayzen> nik90, yep
<ahayzen> nik90, even if we don't enabled scrolling in tht MP it'll get rid of our custom swipedelete finally \o/
<nik90> ahayzen: oh btw, there is one thing I thought is recommended..keep your files small..
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah thts why i'm trying to move Mediaplayer out
<nik90> for instance the MusicAlbums.qml was massive while it could have been split into two files easily
<ahayzen> nik90, it has cause music-app.qml to become HUGE!
<nik90> I will help with that organisation
<ahayzen> nik90, MusicAlbums.qml is much smaller after lp:~vthompson/music-app/use-sheet-pattern ?
<nik90> I am first starting to clean and refactor code before proposing organization stuff
 * nik90 looks
<ahayzen> nik90, u agree with my thoughts on moving Mediaplayer into its own 'thing'
<nik90> ahayzen: I agree on your reasoning to allow for easy global access. however I need to look more closer at the code to make a decision in all honesty
<ahayzen> nik90, i think i can get rid of half of the global variables ... just accessing the trackQueue model could be the interesting part...
<ahayzen> nik90, but i'll see how it all looks when it is ripped out :)
<nik90> :)
<nik90> ahayzen: +1 to the MusicAlbums.qml being smaller in victor's branch
<nik90> I wonder where all the deleted code went?
 * nik90 digs deepre
<ahayzen> nik90, well he has a generic sheet now :)
<nik90> clever
<ahayzen> nik90, or maybe 2... http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/use-sheet-pattern/view/head:/common/AlbumsSheet.qml
<ahayzen> nik90, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/use-sheet-pattern/view/head:/common/SongsSheet.qml
<nik90> ahayzen: that's much better.
<ahayzen> nik90, yep :)
<nik90> ahayzen: he still has to bring in the CoverRow component into his MP
<nik90> that should reduce it more
<ahayzen> nik90, just now we have the issue of the toolbar not being shown over the sheet
<ahayzen> nik90, any ideas how to force an object ontop of everything else?
<nik90> ahayzen: that's a tough one, since dialogs, sheets etc take precedence over everything
<ahayzen> nik90, yep i know but it is really annoying, i tried setting the z to 1000 lol
<nik90> lol
<nik90> ahayzen: have you tried talking to timp or Kaleo perhaps?
<nik90> they are the qml experts
<ahayzen> nik90, not yet
<ahayzen> nik90, it is only gonna become a *real* issue when tht branch lands
<ahayzen> nik90, at the moment it is only one use case...but it is on my list of things to investigate :)
<nik90> ahayzen: actually it is also a bug before that in the album tracks sheet
<nik90> Albums->Click on Album-> Try revealing toolbar
<nik90> ahayzen: out of curiosity why sheets instead of pagestack?
<ahayzen> nik90, ^^ is the one use case i mean
<nik90> I thought sheets were meant for getting user actions like email compose sheet etc
<nik90> ah
<ahayzen> nik90, haha don't get me started on tht i wanted just to use Pages like i did with the now playing page (it works perfectly) ...
<nik90> ahayzen: ah so victor is pushing for it?
<ahayzen> nik90, but see the link for wht the structure basically became https://docs.google.com/document/d/12ZvFDfH-7zjk-seTFpP205yOuUNi9ticEkvmQFi_bTY/edit#heading=h.qbx9jfq13q3e
<ahayzen> nik90, designers+Victor > me
<ahayzen> nik90, except i have won on the play queue...but shhhh don't tell anyone ;)
<nik90> ahayzen: so looking at that structure, does that mean there is only 1 sheet (albums) in the app then?
<ahayzen> nik90, potentially but don't think it sortof works out like tht because Victor has 2 in the end
<nik90> ahayzen: hmm weird
<ahayzen> nik90, oh no playlists is probably the second
<ahayzen> nik90, but tht says PageStack in the spec ;)
<nik90> ahayzen: exactly
<nik90> ahayzen: sheets arenot recommended by the sdk yet since they need a huge design revamp first
<nik90> they look ugly
<ahayzen> nik90, +1
 * ahayzen hugs pages
<nik90> actually I hug pages and pagestack
<nik90> pagestack is a genius
<nik90> it load/unloads dynamically
<nik90> ahayzen: are there any design meetings you guys might have?
<nik90> I would love it join them to provide the "No sheet" reasoning :)
<ahayzen> nik90, we used to have weekly design meetings last cycle
<nik90> me too
<ahayzen> nik90, but design don't really have time anymore and i think all the specs we have are basically considered the final phone designs
<ahayzen> nik90, but idk just the impression i've got
<nik90> okay
<ahayzen> nik90, u know of the other specs?
<nik90> I have 2 Music App Spec links
<nik90> a google presentation and a document
<ahayzen> nik90, yep :)
<ahayzen> nik90, oh there maybe another...
<nik90> another sheet or spec?
 * nik90 hopes the latter
<ahayzen> nik90, spec
<ahayzen> lol
<ahayzen> nik90, have u got the UDS session spec?
<nik90> ahayzen: no
<nik90> ahayzen: https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1D0lDUSp7CZv7UwjMDUMdqHWbnR_N9L6ovgt1PPO8CmE/edit#slide=id.g117c27a6e_018?
<ahayzen> nik90, so there is the UX Spec, UX concept (from UDS) and the 'Music Player Specification'
<ahayzen> nik90, https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1nc7RTAD5ViEAdc3VsZyN-lkmG-AnO664uV-5wXZoZZg/edit#slide=id.p
<nik90> okay
<nik90> ahayzen: I saw the UX Spec and the Music Player Specification
<ahayzen> nik90, and this https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1D0lDUSp7CZv7UwjMDUMdqHWbnR_N9L6ovgt1PPO8CmE/edit#slide=id.g117c27a6e_018
<ahayzen> nik90, think it is basically a summary of the UX Spec...IIRC there is a video somewhere
<nik90> ahayzen: do you see this slide at https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1D0lDUSp7CZv7UwjMDUMdqHWbnR_N9L6ovgt1PPO8CmE/edit#slide=id.ge29b68e7_0149
<nik90> it shows a different toolbar
<nik90> did that get revised?
<ahayzen> nik90, http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21922/appdev-1308-design-review-music/
<ahayzen> nik90, tht was pushed back due to a) complexity b) those buttons won't actually do anything at the moment anyway
<nik90> ah okay
<nik90> good decision :)
<nik90> the current toolbar is just freaking amazing!
<ahayzen> nik90, thanks only slightly custom ;)
<nik90> ahayzen: oh btw I cant run music-app on the phone through qtcreator
<ahayzen> nik90, once we move to pagestacks we can get rid of tht stupid gap on the left on the 'compact' toolbar
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah i know it is a *nightmare* to even run the music-app on the phone :/
<ahayzen> nik90, wht error do u get?
<nik90> ahayzen: I get file:///home/phablet/dev_tmp/convergence-alt-toolbar-show/music-app.qml:26 module "org.nemomobile.grilo" is not installed
<ahayzen> nik90, yep same which is obviously not true because the app installed on it runs :P
<nik90> exactly1
<nik90> !
<nik90> any tricks up your sleeve to get it working?
<ahayzen> nik90, and when i use the autopilot automated testing script tht popey gave me tht runs any branch
<ahayzen> nik90, go back to ~3-4 rev before Mir was introduced... or ~November when it magically worked for a bit
<ahayzen> nik90, i've tried to manually get it in many times but haven't had much success lately
<nik90> ahayzen: you mean like image #70 something? oh god no :/
<ahayzen> nik90, yh pahahah
<ahayzen> nik90, u have the autopilot testing script?
<nik90> ahayzen: I came to know of its existence only today :)
<nik90> popey told me during the meeting about the script
<ahayzen> nik90, i tried to hack tht to let me pick a branch to install and run on the device
<nik90> ah so you install the music-app on ur phone everytime you want to test it
<ahayzen> nik90, no tht doesn't work, just get a white screen
<ahayzen> nik90, i haven't *recently* been able to get the app running on the phone
<ahayzen> nik90, i'm hoping it is due to app confinement and when we get rid of Grilo it'll all work :)
<nik90> ahayzen: okay...so how do you gurantee when it goes on store, it will open correctly?
<nik90> u r getting rid of Grilo?
<ahayzen> nik90, autopilot testing...and somehow victor used to get his to work
<nik90> okay
<ahayzen> nik90, if u get it working let me know lol i would greatly appreciate it :)
<nik90> ahayzen: alrite can you organize a hangout or somethig with victor? I really want to discuss with him and you about using pages instead of sheets (with his new MP).
<nik90> ahayzen: ofc. But if you couldn't then I doubt I can considering I haven't much experiecne with qml plugins like grilo
<ahayzen> nik90, probably, he is best contactable via email although the timezones cause havoc for tht sortof thing lol
<nik90> ahayzen: where do you live?
<nik90> and where does victor live?
<nik90> I noticed he replied to my MP at 05:00 AM
<nik90> (my time)
<ahayzen> nik90, me UTC, Victor UTC-6, Daniel UTC+1
<nik90> ah UTC-6....no wonder
<ahayzen> nik90, but when i go back to uni i'm usually up late ;)
<nik90> ahayzen: dude I was coding yesterday on the music MP until 04:00 AM :P
<ahayzen> nik90, 4AM easy :P.... i got up to 5/6AM consistently last semester lol
<ahayzen> nik90, but i should probably reel tht back in lol
<nik90> rofl
<ahayzen> nik90, but back on topic i suspect the issues with the app running on device are click/confinement related
<nik90> ahayzen: I suppose
<ahayzen> nik90, which i have very limited knowledge of
<nik90> yeah me too
<nik90> haven't the single clue about how click packages work yet
<ahayzen> nik90, wonder who we could talk to about this?
<ahayzen> nik90, i've tried just randomly asking for help before but to no avail
<nik90> ahayzen: I heard sergio is really good with click packages since he is the one who updates the core app click packages...
<nik90> ahayzen: but I think we should talk to popey before that..
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah probably
<nik90> he can point to the right person immediately
 * popey waves
<popey> wassup?
<ahayzen> nik90, IIRC victor used to just manually overwrite the files tht have changed
<ahayzen> nik90, but tht only used to randomly work for me
<ahayzen> popey, running the development builds of the music-app on device
<nik90> ahayzen: that is too messy
<ahayzen> popey, if u try and run through the QtCreator u get file:///home/phablet/dev_tmp/convergence-alt-toolbar-show/music-app.qml:26 module "org.nemomobile.grilo" is not installed
<nik90> popey: we are having trouble running music-app on phone through qtcreator to test it
<nik90> we get the error message ^^'
<ahayzen> popey, when i've tried to manually install i usually get a blank white screen
<ahayzen> popey, i think u tried to help me before by looking through the upstart logs but we didnt get far
<popey> ah
<popey> so I have recently been pointing people at a funky script mzanetti wrote to do that
<popey> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/trunk/view/head:/run_on_ubuntu_touch.sh
<popey> that script
<popey> would need fiddling for music app but not much
<ahayzen> popey, thanks
 * ahayzen tries the script
 * nik90 looks eagerly
<ahayzen> popey, so do we put it in the same dir as the app we want to run or pass arguments ?
<popey> i pass no arguments
<popey> i just run it with -s to setup
<ahayzen> popey, where is it pulling the code from?
<popey> its in the root of the application directory
 * ahayzen squints at bash script
<popey> bzr branch lp:reminders-app
<popey> to test it
<popey> run it first with -s
<popey> then once setup is done, run it again and it runs the app
<ahayzen> popey, bash: cd: music-app/builddir/src/app/: No such file or directory
<ahayzen> popey, ah their code layout is quite different
<popey> ?ok
<popey> the other option is balloons's magic script
<ahayzen> more magic scripts :)
 * ahayzen wonders how many magic scripts popey has along with subdomains
<popey> mnuhahah
<nik90> ahayzen: looking at that script, we need to change the build() and build_click_package() functions
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah there is quite a bit to change :/
<nik90> +1
<popey> ok
<popey> is the balloons script not useful?
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6721815/
<popey> ./test.sh lp:foo/bar/ music_app
<popey> which should install music app then start tests, actually if you miss off the "music_app" off the end it will install it and then fail to start tests
<popey> getting you what you want
<ahayzen> popey, is tht the autopilot testing one u gave me before?
<popey> yes
<ahayzen> popey, tht was very useful for autopilot testing :)...but i tried to make it only install and run but didn't know the cmds to run :/
<popey> you should not need to
<popey> it will replace the current version, just launch as normal from the icon on phone
<balloons> yes, it builds a click package and sends to the phone
<ahayzen> popey, ooo ok i'll try it :)
<ahayzen> balloons, o/
<balloons> if you peek at the script a bit, you can manipulate it to your hearts content
 * ahayzen wonders if u could point a local bzr location at it
<balloons> the tests are run from /home/phablet/autopilot
<balloons> in theory, yes you could.. but it's simple enough to commit
<balloons> I should say more than theory, hah.. you could tweak it to do so.. use a location, instead of an lp location
<ahayzen> ok so i just did $ ./testing.sh lp:~vthompson/music-app/use-sheet-pattern
<ahayzen> it install the app and failed to run the tests
<ahayzen> now when i try and run the app from the phone i just have a white screen
<balloons> ahayzen, if it fails or you simply want to re-run, just use phablet-test-run to re-run
<ahayzen> balloons, i wanted to run the app so i can test myself
<balloons> it's already installed so you can re-run without running the whole script again
<ahayzen> balloons, i ran the script then tried to run from the dash... looking at the log of upstart ' Manifest 'com.ubuntu.music' version '1.1.299' doesn't match AppID version '1.1.291''
<popey> have a look in /home/phablet/.cache/upstart.... for a recent log file
<ahayzen> and 'WARNING **: Desktop file unable to be found'
<popey> ☹
<ahayzen> ...damn crashed unity
<ahayzen> popey, balloons ok so running ./testing.sh lp:music-app then letting unity crash and reset has allowed me to run the app again
<balloons> yea, once it's copied.. you can reboot the device, re-run the test, whatever
<ahayzen> balloons, so why didn't it run Victor's branch was the manifest incorrect?
<ahayzen> balloons, basically we currently have no easy way of running custom builds of the music-app on device so are searching for a solution
<balloons> ahayzen, sorry I'm not following closely :-) Dealing with calendar tests atm :p
<balloons> ahayzen, yes, I understand
<ahayzen> balloons, aha no problem ;)
<balloons> the easiest way RIGHT now is the script.
<balloons> what I'm working on is modifying phablet-test-run to do this
<balloons> so in theory.. I want you to run local, run lp branch, and run on emulator or device
<ahayzen> balloons, it is a shame running from QtCreator doesn't work :/
<balloons> nik90 mentioned this desire too. I don't play in qtcreator much :-)
<balloons> so, ahayzen does your current options make sense? did it work ok/
<ahayzen> balloons, i'm gonna try the script on another branch see if i can get it to do something
<ahayzen> nik90, u had any luck running the app?
<nik90> ahayzen: no I tried for a while then started working on other things
<ahayzen> nik90, haha same i need to spend some time properly investigating :/
<nik90> ahayzen: hey do you know how to copy files from the device to the laptop?
<ahayzen> nik90, i do...hang on
<ahayzen> nik90, oh device to laptop?
<nik90> ahayzen: yes...a file outside the user directory
<nik90> so I dont see it in the nautilus folder in nexus 4 device
<ahayzen> nik90, adb pull <remote> [<local>]  - copy file/dir from device
<nik90> ahayzen: perfect. thnx
<ahayzen> nik90, np
<ahayzen> nik90, moving the mediaplayer out is starting to work quite nicely i just hope i'll get it approved :)
<nik90> ahayzen: nice
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-01-10
<nik90> ahayzen: perhaps we can then merge your convergence branch then
<ahayzen> nik90, which one?
<ahayzen> nik90, oh the toolbar one?
<nik90> ahayzen: oh yeah the toolbar one..
 * nik90 has no idea why he said convergence branch
<ahayzen> nik90, it'll probably be merged by morning
<nik90> ok
<ahayzen> nik90, it has convergence in the branch name
<ahayzen> nik90, victor usually works off the emails so bit of a delay
<nik90> true
<ahayzen> nik90, anyway i've got work tomorrow so no 6AM sprints for me :/ ... all i've got left for the mediaplayer refactor is rewrite the autopilot tests, lots of testing and check nothing else can be moved :)
<nik90> ahayzen: hehe
<nik90> ahayzen: see you tomorrow then
<ahayzen> nik90, Victor: 'Yep, I'm just finishing my review. I should top approve shortly.'
<nik90> ah nice :)
<ahayzen> nik90, cyas
<dpm> morning mzanetti, I had a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/add-image-support/+merge/199031 this morning. It worked well for me (images look great, nice work btw), but it needs a small fix to resolve merge conflicts
<dholbach> good morning
<mzanetti> hi dpm. yep. will resolve conflicts
<dpm> mzanetti, awesome.
<mzanetti> dpm: resolved: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/add-image-support/+merge/199031
<dpm> mzanetti, cool, re-testing it now. Also, do you know why I'm prompted for the phablet user passwork like 10 times when running the run_on_ubuntu_touch.sh script?
<popey> not seen that
<dpm> I've seen that both on my laptop (13.10) and on my desktop (14.04)
<popey> dpm: using phone or emulator?
<dpm> phone, I get prompts like this:
<dpm> Warning: Permanently added '[127.0.0.1]:2222' (RSA) to the list of known hosts.
<dpm> phablet@127.0.0.1's password:
<dpm> Connection to 127.0.0.1 closed.
<dpm> Warning: Permanently added '[127.0.0.1]:2222' (RSA) to the list of known hosts.
<dpm> phablet@127.0.0.1's password:
<popey> odd
<dpm> are we starting to recite these popey? https://plus.google.com/101094190333184858950/posts/MPmUkVqrspU ;-)
<popey> hah
<popey> to the vets... biab
<dpm> mzanetti, is the click building part of the run_on_ubuntu_touch.sh script functional? I've got a meeting with Dani from design in ~40 minutes to help him install the app in preparation for the meeting later on, and I'm thinking to just grab the latest branch (the use-webview one, the cmake migration one is not interesting for him), create a click out of it and give it to him for installation
<mzanetti> dpm: yeah, should work
<mzanetti> let me know if it doesn't and I'll fix.
<dpm> let me grab that branch and try
<dpm> mzanetti, it seems to work, but I think it needs calling the script without arguments to build the binaries first. I had a previous build from another branch and it just packaged that instead of rebuilding. Not a big deal, though
<mzanetti> dpm: interesting.... using it -c should build it too.
<mzanetti> will fix
<dpm> mzanetti, it must have detected there was an old build already and just picked that one up
<dpm> it's not a big deal
<dpm> I can just rebuild for now
<mzanetti> dpm: the script does: configure; build; if -c package else run;
<mzanetti> so its still weird what it did
<dpm> mzanetti, man, it makes a huge difference using webview, it looks great!
<mzanetti> dpm: yeah. the webview branch is a good one :)
<mzanetti> dpm: sorry. missed your question before...
<mzanetti> dpm: do a run_on_device -s. that will deploy your ssh key to the device
<dpm> ah, cool, thanks
<dpm> I get a chown: cannot access '/home/phablet/.ssh': No such file or directory
<dpm> chown: cannot access '/home/phablet/.ssh/authorized_keys': No such file or directory
<dpm> chmod: cannot access '/home/phablet/.ssh': No such file or directory
<dpm> chmod: cannot access '/home/phablet/.ssh/authorized_keys': No such file or directory
<mzanetti> dpm: hmm... ok. you've found another bug :) do a "mkdir /home/phablet/.ssh" manually for now. I'll fix the script then
<dpm> ok, no worries, not a big deal either
<mzanetti> dpm: can you please reapprove this one? I just merged it with trunk: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/notebooksdelegate/+merge/199033
<dpm> yeah
<dpm> mzanetti, in the meantime, could you test if the click package works for you too? It's the use-webview branch packaged -> http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/click/com.ubuntu.reminders-app_0.1_armhf.click
<mzanetti> ack
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Peculiar People Day! :-D
<mzanetti> dpm: package seems to work for me
<dpm> perfect, thanks for confirming
<mzanetti> dpm: hmm... for some reason it doesn't seem to pick up my evernote account any more
<dpm> mzanetti, weird, it works here
<dpm> mzanetti, is your account still listed under settings > accounts?
<mzanetti> dpm: yeah, I just deleted and recreated it
<dpm> ok
<mzanetti> dpm: fixed conflicts in this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/basic-workflow/+merge/199035
<dpm> mzanetti, ok, cool, I'll test it after the call, I need to prepare the instructions for the design call in ~15. Or let me see if I can do it now real quick...
<mzanetti> dpm: once you're back from the meeting, here's one more :/ https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/use-webview/+merge/199371
<mzanetti> dpm: sorry for all those conflicts. not sure where I messed up. the intention was to use the prerequisite branches in order to prevent this
<mzanetti> but I messed up somewhere in the middle and so the conflicts propagate through the whole chain
<dpm> mzanetti, no worries, yeah, noticed them this morning when I was merging them manually to see what was going on. It told me that the web-view branch had a criss-cross merge conflict
<dpm> mzanetti, mission accomplished. Dani has got Reminders install, ready for the meeting later on. He also prepared an HTML5 prototype for the wireframes that he'll share with us in a bit
<dpm> *installed
<dpm> mzanetti, approved
<popey> nik90: fiddling with the blueprint, don't be alarmed (GET IT!?)
<popey> I'm so funny.
<mzanetti> dpm: cheers
<mzanetti> dpm: interesting... the welcome note actually fetches images for you?
<mzanetti> dpm: that didn't work for me. Apparently because its a private resource and the WebView wasn't authenticated
<mzanetti> would be interesting to know if you did something special
<dpm> mzanetti, yeah, that was the first thing I noticed before I created a specific note with an image attachment
<dpm> mzanetti, I don't think I did, that's the default note that came with the account I created months ago. Although I think I might have edited the note, which might have made a difference?
<mzanetti> dpm: hmm... I guess I know what's wrong... I deleted my welcome note a while back
<mzanetti> dpm: in order to have it again for testing purposes I created a second account and copied the welcome note over to the existing one
<dpm> aha
<mzanetti> most likely that keeps references for the image to the other account where I'm not authenticated to
<mzanetti> one more problem solved :)
<WebbyIT> popey, just see the blueprint: I love to have new homework ;-)
<popey> \o/
<ogra_> crazy people
<popey> s/crazy/community/
<ogra_> :)
<WebbyIT> :D
<popey> no, wait, you were right first time ㋛
<WebbyIT> popey, when have we to mark as released a milestone?
<WebbyIT> popey, e.g. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+milestone/coreapps-2014-week-2
<popey> we haven't been doing that typically.
<popey> been just using them for targetting and keeping track, not doing releases as such
<popey> but release when ready.
<WebbyIT> like Debian, wow
<dpm> lol
<WebbyIT> about bug #1267820, is a good shortcut ctrl+enter to tear off?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1267820 in Ubuntu Calculator App "Fix up keyboard shortcuts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1267820
<popey> WebbyIT: hard to discover
<popey> but I dont have a better suggestion
<nik90> popey: lol (to your comment about the BP)
<popey> ☻
<popey> It's friday. Going a bit loony over here.
<nik90> popey: oh btw I started tracking clock app desktop bugs with the tag "desktop-convergence"
<popey> nik90: nice one
<popey> will re-use that
<nik90> popey: oh btw, if you have time could you test https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/timer-notification/+merge/201127
<nik90> it is to do with the timer notification. let a timer end and you will see/hear stuff
<nik90> mzanetti: do you think that the dialer-transition branch can land? I implemented all the fixes you requested.
 * mzanetti checks
<popey> nik90: will do a little later, yes.
<mzanetti> nik90: yes. looks good to me. However, I don't have permissions to top approve
<mzanetti> popey: ^
<mzanetti> popey: https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/dialer-transition/+merge/200740
<popey> mzanetti: nik90 can add you to the team if that's easiest?
<mzanetti> better not. otherwise I have to do real work on the clock app too :P
<nik90> will do that
<popey> haha
<nik90> hehe
<popey> No pressure..
<WebbyIT> There is a simple way to leave focus from a child without have a global var?
<popey> .. sign here.
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: call forceActiveFocus() on something else :)
<mzanetti> its a bit cheating tho
<nik90> mzanetti: added you to the team. I know you are really busy with reminders app and other stuff..so no contributions to clock app required. I just need some help with reviewing branches.
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, yeah. I have only to find what 'something else' is :P
<timp> nik90: hi
<timp> nik90: we figured out the problem with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1259917
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1259917 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Using a Qml Loader in combination with Pagestack and Tabs results in incorrect positioning" [High,In progress]
<timp> nik90: the loader resizes the Page, see http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtquick-loader.html#loader-sizing-behavior
<mzanetti> nik90: approved
<timp> nik90: it should work fine when the anchors of the loader are set like Loader { anchors { left: parent.left; right: parent.right; bottom: parent.bottom } }
<nik90> timp: yeah I just saw the email now
<timp> nik90: it doesn't seem very intuitive though. I'll update the Tabs docs
<nik90> timp: ah..awesome!
<timp> nik90: email? I don't know of an email
<nik90> timp: when u replied to the bug report, I got an email
<timp> ah ok
<timp> nik90: I'll test your example code with my suggestion and propose an MR to update the docs
<nik90> timp: okay..I will try as well
<davmor2> popey: you forgot the ..and here ...and initial here
<popey> ☻
<nik90> timp: but in my sample project, I did specify anchors.fill: parent
<timp> nik90: yes, and that sets the height of the Loader, which in case will set the height of the Page that it loads, so the height computation inside the Page (to fit the header) is overridden
<timp> nik90: try specifying left, right and bottom anchors only. no height or top anchor
<timp> nik90: I know it is not very intuitive
<nik90> timp: then the loaded page does not show anything
<nik90> the rectangles disappear
<timp> nik90: ok, let me have a look.. give me a minute
<timp> zsombi: there is still an issue with the anchors of the loader
<timp> zsombi: the height of the Page depends on the height of its parent....
<timp> zsombi: so not setting the Loader height will mess things up
<timp> nik90: ^ yeah my proposed solution doesn't work
<zsombi> :/
<timp> zsombi: I could use the parentNode.height instead of parent.height
<timp> zsombi: but hmm... normally that will work, but not if there are weird constructions like when a Page only has to cover a part of its parent Item
<timp> zsombi: ah.. in those exceptional cases the Page height is overridden anyway :)
<zsombi> timp: hold on, is there such a construct???
<timp> zsombi: which construct?
<zsombi> (17.01.03) timp: zsombi: but hmm... normally that will work, but not if there are weird constructions like when a Page only has to cover a part of its parent Item
<timp> zsombi: I never saw it. It is a theoretical case (quite unlikely though, especially on devices)
<zsombi> timp: then should you deal with that?
<zsombi> at all?
<timp> probably not :) anyway for Tabs an PageStack it makes no sense at all
<zsombi> timp: i say no
<zsombi> indeed
<zsombi> so just forget about that
<zsombi> :)
<timp> ok :)
<labsin> Can anyone tell me when a new version of upstart-app-launch will be released? (Because of new commits for fat packages)
<zsombi> Kaleo: an MR for you for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/stateSaverWithRepeater/+merge/201214
<zsombi> Kaleo: a weekend present ;)
<jdstrand> haptic feedback just showed up in the promoted images. is there a way for an app to opt out of (some of) it via QML?
<ogra_> you wish :)
 * ogra_ had a discussion with tvoss about an inhibit service for such stuff today, seems thats nat wanted
<ogra_> *not
<ogra_> (though that was about orientation and screen suspend)
<jdstrand> ogra_: hmm, well, hopefully we'll have something in settings to finetune it a bit, like on other platforms
<nik90> mhall119, popey -> http://imgur.com/dtTdzo3
<nik90> thoughts to the icons for sunrise and sunset
<nik90> in response to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1198669
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1198669 in Ubuntu Clock App "[clock] German translation needs more space" [Medium,Confirmed]
<mhall119> nik90: I like the idea, but I don't know if those specific icons convey the idea
<nik90> mhall119: we took the idea from https://www.iconfinder.com/icons/109279/gizmo_pictogram_season_simple_sun_sunset_weather_weather_app_icon#size=128
<mhall119> nik90: could you maybe do sunrise in a light color, and sunset in a darker one?
<nik90> mhall119: you mean the text or the icon?
<mhall119> icon
<nik90> mhall119: light shades of white or actual colors?
<mhall119> of white should be fine
<nik90> mhall119: http://imgur.com/a/vbVVE#0
<nik90> I played with the opacity
<mhall119> that helps, I think the times could stay the same color, if just the icon is dimmed
<mhall119> though different shades for the time makes some sense too
<nik90> yeah the line divider nice divides them 2 parts
<Darcade> Hey, is there a nice api for developing c/c++ programms for unity/ubuntu?
<ahayzen> nik90, ping
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-01-11
<ahayzen> balloons, u still around or too late now? no worries if ur not.
<nik90> ahayzen: pong
<ahayzen> nik90, if u have a moment would u mind casting another set of eyes over https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/mediaplayer-simplify/+merge/201265
<ahayzen> nik90, it is quite a big change to the core
<nik90> ahayzen: hey btw refactoring code should have the same priority as features
<nik90> ahayzen: one of the reasons why you needed to create this branch in the first place before creating keyboard shortcuts features
<ahayzen> nik90, refactoring for the point or refactoring has less of a priority than refactoring for a need like this
<ahayzen> *point of
<ahayzen> nik90, like there is way more i could do to tidy things up but i have higher priority tasks so will come back to them
<ahayzen> nik90, but would appreciate it if u could just have a look/test the app
<nik90> ahayzen: sure
<ahayzen> nik90, thx... u know anything about autopilot?
<nik90> ahayzen: not the best person to talk to :P
<nik90> ahayzen: I am already struggling to fix the AP breakage in my own music MP
<ahayzen> nik90, hehe no worries, my python is good...my understanding of how autopilot works, not so good
<nik90> ok
<qtros> Hi all!
<qtros> I've installed Ubuntu SDK and I have an issue - there are no help in Qt Creator
<snwh> when an app is added to the USC
<snwh> how long until it appears in apps.ubuntu.com/etc. etc.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-01-12
<WebbyIT> ehy popey :-)
<popey> WebbyIT: hiya, just cooking evening meal, will be back later though.. feel free to leave me a message..
<WebbyIT> About bug 1267820 I have an idea: if a label is selected pressing "enter"  end editing, else do the calc
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1267820 in Ubuntu Calculator App "Fix up keyboard shortcuts" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1267820
<WebbyIT> popey, have a good meal :-)
<WebbyIT> popey, ups, stupid thing: it's already so
<WebbyIT> popey, -> https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1267820/+merge/201313
<WebbyIT> :)
<EdKaba> boa noite a todos
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-01-05
<diego7319> hi guys did someone fully created a device?
<diego7319> i cant idk why
<diego7319> it download and them just devices show me empty like i didnt do anything before
<diego7319> any idea?
<diego7319> logs just show me detecting device
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, happy new year, and happy Bird Day! :-D
<justCarakas1> :p
<TommyBrunn> Morning everyone
<dholbach> mhall119, davidcalle just asked about the cookbook section - do we have plans to reenable it?
<davidcalle> mhall119, more specifically this page https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/qml/cookbook/, which had a lot of subpages (non-existent for now on the new site)
<gcollura> can anyone reapprove this please? https://code.launchpad.net/~gcollura/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-1401718/+merge/245417
<davidcalle> mhall119, dholbach, if we keep it, see latest draft for my page proposal.
<dholbach> thanks davidcalle
<popey> gcollura: triggered...
<gcollura> thanks popey :)
<popey> np
<DanChapman> aquarius: hey you about?
<aquarius> DanChapman, I am
<DanChapman> aquarius: so i thought i would try following your contributing guide before editing and i've hit an issue. What if i want to include both a binary and a qml component? Would it just get classed a a binary component and include it? Heres an example of what i mean http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpniel/+junk/TabEventSignaler/files/head:/
<aquarius> DanChapman, nope. If your published branch has both /qml and /qmllib folders, it should get identified as containing both binary and qml components, and ucs install danchapman/YourComponent should include both things in the checkout.
<aquarius> DanChapman, modulo bugs, of course, but that's how it's supposed to work :)
<DanChapman> aquarius: excellent, that should probably get added to the docs then. unless i missed it :-D
<aquarius> DanChapman, have pushed a doc revision clarifying it :)
<aquarius> How do I install intltool-merge in a Kit chroot?
<aquarius> when I switch to trying to build for the emulator, Ubuntu SDK rebuilds the makefiles, and gives the error:   Could not find intltool-merge, please install the intltool package
<aquarius> I have intltool-merge installed on my actual machine, but I don't think it's in the chroot that the Kit uses
<DanChapman> aquarius click maintain under Tools > Options > Ubuntu on the Kit you want to open a shell into then just apt-get it
<aquarius> ooh, good one DanChapman
<DanChapman> :-)
<aquarius> although clearly that should be *in* the chroot when it's created... but perhaps when I created it there was a bug
<bzoltan> aquarius:  that is a known issue. Please log in to the click chroot and install that package manually ... or destroy the chroot and recreate
<aquarius> bzoltan, I have installed it manually, as per DanChapman's instructions
<bzoltan> aquarius: OK. Do you have 15.04 chroot already?
<aquarius> bzoltan, nope.
<aquarius> haha, excellent, have correctly built a component which runs a command from qml and then installed it with one ucs command. :)
<bzoltan> aquarius:  ahh.. so you do not use the qmake project type?
<bzoltan> aquarius:  cmake is so 2014 :)
<aquarius> bzoltan, the point is: this project is pure QML. No cmake, no qmake. I create a pure qml project, type "ucs install sil/CommandExec", and that pure qml project can now run command-line commands with *no* compilation or qmake or anything involved.
<aquarius> I am a happy person that this works :)
<aquarius> and it works in the emulator, too. Rock.
<bzoltan> aquarius: sounds good :)
<aquarius> it is good.
<aquarius> now we build a library of components
<aquarius> and then when someone says "how do I build a QML project which can do this thing that QML can't do", my answer will be "ucs install SomeComponent" and that's it. They don't need to compile anything, don't need to use qmake, don't need any of that. Winner.
<DanChapman> aquarius: +1 to that
<aquarius> that's my primary goal for the ubuntu component store; allow qml programmers access to stuff without them having to write or know or even include any C++.
<aquarius> pure qml apps ftw :)
<aquarius> this oughta cheer nik90_ up too :)
<bzoltan> aquarius:  would you brief me about that ucs stuff? Sounds like an interesting tool.
<aquarius> bzoltan, certainly. Think of it like pip or npm or gem -- component developers can publish a component which does some useful reusable thing (a nice QML Item, a small extension plugin to access the OS in a way pure QML doesn't allow). App developers can then "ucs install ComponentName" inside their project, which downloads and adds that useful component to their project so they can start using it.
<aquarius> it's a repository, a marketplace, for people to publish reusable components so that everyone can use them for building Ubuntu SDK apps.
<aquarius> bzoltan, you can read the docs if you like. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sil/component-store/community-components/view/head:/docs/index.rst is where it starts; then read install.rst and contribute-*.rst at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sil/component-store/community-components/files/head:/docs/. There are live docs for the old version, which only contains what we call "Curated components", on readthedocs, but y
<aquarius> ou should read the ones in LP for now until we get it all sorted.
<bzoltan> aquarius:  cool.  I have such mechanism in my plans too :)
<aquarius> way ahead of you, pal. :)
<aquarius> but we're happy to take contributions to ucs :)
<aquarius> I'd very much like someone from the SDK team to spend some time looking at the best way to integrate downloaded components into an existing project.
<aquarius> but right now today you can create a pure QML project, type "ucs install sil/CommandExec", then add "import ubuntu_component_store.sil.CommandExec 1.0" and "Launcher {id: l}; Label { text: l.launch('ls'); }" to main.qml, and it works.
<aquarius> One of my longer-term goals is to see ucs integrated directly into the GUI SDK experience :)
<aquarius> we'll have the ucs command line tool in a PPA for you to use shortly; nik90_'s working on that, hero that he is.
<bzoltan> aquarius:  that is a brilliant project. I like it....
<bzoltan> aquarius:  since the beginning of the click story I was flagging out the lack of possibility for collaboration. We were outlining with zbenjamin similar idea. But good to see that you actually have reached that far. good job
<bzoltan> aquarius:  one blocker for integrating it to the IDE is actually the qmlproject and cmake project types ... neither of these support dynamic project extension the way we want
<bzoltan> aquarius:  So I did not want to push this feature before we fixed the qmake support ... now as qmake is back, it is possible to extend a project the way ucs does it.
<aquarius> bzoltan, my primary goal, as noted, is pure QML projects, but ucs works with qmake projects as well; we add a QMAKE_POST_LINK line
<aquarius> but there may be a better way to do it; I'm happy to spend some time explaining how ucs works to your team and then they contribute a better way of integrating into qmake (and cmake) projects if possible!
<bzoltan> aquarius:  the pure QML projects does not necessarily  mean .qmlproject, you can make non builded qmake projects...
<aquarius> right; this is why I added qmake integration as well
<bzoltan> aquarius: with cmake it would be pain ... dynamic extension of cmake project is not trivial ... if doable at all
<bzoltan> aquarius:  and the problem with qmlproject type is that it is not processed at all.. so i18n support is busted for .qmlproject
<bzoltan> aquarius:  so, keep it secret :) but qmake is the way to go
<aquarius> not sure I agree; we've roughly got it working. Essentially, all that's needed is to copy the ubuntu_component_store folders into the build target, which is doable by giving those folders their own CMakeLists.txt (which DanChapman helped me with) and adding them as subfolders to the top level CMakeLists.txt. So that roughly works, now
<aquarius> but I'm totally happy to hear about better ways to do it, as long as it maintains the principle that all you have to do is "ucs install <whatever>". No manual configuration. :)
<bzoltan> aquarius: that is fine in cli but not possible from the IDE
<aquarius> working *with* the SDK team is better because perhaps the Ubuntu templates can be tweaked to be "ucs friendly".
<bzoltan> aquarius:  We can contribute to the ucs project and I would be happy to take under the official Ubuntu SDK umbrella if it does everything the right way ... so no hackarounds :)
<aquarius> totally
<aquarius> that's basically one of my eventual goals for it. :)
<bzoltan> aquarius:  it is great, I am in
<gcollura> bzoltan, why hasn't jenkins tested my MP yet?
<bzoltan> gcollura:  no idea ... let  me check around
<bzoltan> aquarius:  few requirements i would have (maybe you addressed them already) ... like for example the ucs supports versioned components. There is error management of   the components, etc
<aquarius> versioning, yes.
<aquarius> what do you mean by "error management"?
<dholbach> mhall119, could you explain how to to redirects again? I'm asking because of https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bug/1407198
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1407198 in Ubuntu App Developer site "http://developer.ubuntu.com/en/resources/platform/unity/ page does not exist" [Medium,New]
<bzoltan> aquarius:  I am an app developer, I am using your lame ass OS API component ... nik90_ find a bug in that component ... I open my IDE in the morning, load my cool app (what is using your lame ass component) and a dialog (or whatever) pops that the component has a critical bug and maybe even a fixed new version... stuff like that.
<bzoltan> aquarius:  needles to say that if we have ucs install component then we might want ucs uninstall component too
<aquarius> bzoltan, ah, right. "ucs update bzoltan/LameComponent" will update it, certainly. Having the project detect that updates are *available* requires IDE integration, which needs your team's help :)
<aquarius> but that's perfectly reasonable to do; basically, have the IDE just run "ucs are-there-updates" (or whatever we call the command)
<aquarius> yeah, I don't have ucs uninstall yet. It's on the list. :)
<bzoltan> aquarius:  it could be important .. specially if we want a central roll back mechanism .. like you evil aquarius put a spyware in your component and hundreds of developers start to install it .. but we figur it out and we want to send out a signal to pull it off from the project ... or at least to drop a warning ... could be part of the click-reviewers-tools
 * bzoltan got to go now for an hour
<dholbach> davidcalle, I started using a "redirect" tag for places where we might need to add a redirect.
<aquarius> bzoltan, yeah, that sort of thing might be useful.
<davidcalle> dholbach, good idea, will use it
<aquarius> bzoltan, the other nice thing is that if components are standardised, because we're all using ucs, and a malicious component is found, then you can scan apps for it *in the app store* and block them from being downloaded, and inform the developers.
<dholbach> hey jdstrand, happy new year
<jdstrand> dholbach: happy new year :)
<dholbach> jdstrand, not sure if you saw it or just got too busy end of last year, but I added a branch to bug 1395204 which might serve as a basis (no added tests, might need a sanity checks of the assumptions)
<ubot5> bug 1395204 in Canonical Click Reviewers tools "Click review rejects multi-arch clicks" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1395204
<jdstrand> I did see it, thanks!
<dholbach> ok cool :)
<dholbach> mhall119, davidcalle: not sure... do we plan to (over time) bring back old blog entries? (https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bug/1404426)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1404426 in Ubuntu App Developer site "A page is missing from developer forum" [Low,Triaged]
<bzoltan> aquarius:  where these ucs components will be stored?
<davidcalle> dholbach, one way to alleviate the issue would be to put more stuff in the 404 page: maybe a few links to frequently asked topics eg. how to package, publish, etc.
<aquarius> bzoltan, Launchpad. See the docs. :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, sure, that'd make sense in any case - we should probably file a bug for it :)
<mhall119> dholbach: create a new page, then go to Advanced Settings to set the redirect target
<mhall119> dholbach: I don't know if it will redirect off-site though
<dholbach> mhall119, that's good to know
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> davidcalle, ^
<davidcalle> mhall119, oh nice, thanks
<dholbach> mhall119, are they going to show up in the navigation somewhere?
<mhall119> dholbach: you can tell it not to show in the menu, then it won't
<dholbach> great
<dholbach> when we changed the IA we broke bucketloads of links
<mhall119> davidcalle: as for cookbooks, I don't think they worked out as well as we had hoped, I'm happy to leave them off until we find a better way of accomplishing that goal
<mhall119> dholbach: I know :(
<davidcalle> mhall119, ok
<dholbach> mhall119, the content from https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/Ubuntu.Components/ is from ubuntu-ui-toolkit, right?
<rickspencer3> kalikiana_, I had a couple more questions about u1db, around at all?
<mhall119> dholbach: yes
<dholbach> thanks
<rickspencer3> 1. I noticed that on the desktop it takes quite a while for my database to be created
<rickspencer3> 2. I'm not sure how to create a new document in the correct way, especially as I want to return the docId when I create it
<mhall119> rickspencer3: for #2, this is how I did it: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mhall119/memebook/trunk/view/head:/main.qml#L121
 * rickspencer3 looks
<rickspencer3> hmmm, that looks easy
<mhall119> Elleo: PodBird is fantastic
<Elleo> mhall119: glad you like it :)
<Elleo> mhall119: got a few more improvements planned when I next get some time spare :)
<mhall119> now I can feed my Serial addiction from my own phone
<Elleo> hehe
<dholbach> davidcalle, for redirect pages, I added "(Redirect)" to the page title, so nobody goes and deletes them
<dholbach> davidcalle, in the comment field (or meta something) I added info the the bug in question
<dholbach> mhall119, can I make /showdown/apps/ a redirect to /showdow/?
<dholbach> mhall119, can I make /showdown/apps/ a redirect to /showdown/?
<dholbach> in the past it looks like we had a page there which listed the winners or participants or something
<dholbach> mhall119, hum... I can't find the showdown page
<dholbach> mhall119, did anything change wrt login/editing? for some reason I have to log in every now and then again
<kalikiana_> hey rickspencer3
<kalikiana_> what's up
<rickspencer3> hey kalikiana_
<rickspencer3> 1. I noticed that on the desktop it takes quite a while for my database to be created
<rickspencer3> this makes testing a nuisance
<rickspencer3> it seems to get set up faster on the phone, and once set up, runs well, so for a real install, it's only an issue at first run
<rickspencer3> but when I am making chances and running unit tests, it's a bit off a drag :/
<kalikiana_> rickspencer3: what version do you have? there was a fix for database creation in 0.1.5+14.10.20140716-0ubuntu1
<rickspencer3> kalikiana_,  what is the package name?
<kalikiana_> rickspencer3: qtdeclarative5-u1db1.0
<rickspencer3> kalikiana_, I have Version: 0.1.5+14.10.20140716-0ubuntu1
<dholbach> jdstrand, beuno_: does https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/click-reviewers-tools/1390163/+merge/244875 look good to you? shall we do another release to vivid afterwards and backport to the sdk stable ppa?
<dholbach> or do you have changes lined up?
<beuno_> dholbach, I deploy to the server on demand
<dholbach> beuno, ok
<dholbach> thanks
<beuno> it does look good, the askubuntu question can be iterated on if needed
<kalikiana_> rickspencer3: do you have something I can test?
<rickspencer3> kalikiana_, sure, it's the database I showed you last time
 * rickspencer3 gets link
<rickspencer3> kalikiana_, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rick-rickspencer3/+junk/fairedescourses/view/head:/components/ShoppingDatabase.qml
<balloons> mzanetti, did you get sorted with reminders and qtorganizer? you want to talk to respato i'd guess
<rickspencer3> kalikiana_, mhall119 so, when I use putDoc on a new doc, is the return value the revision, or the new docId? if the former, how do I get the docId?
<mihir> hey balloons :)
<jdstrand> dholbach: it looks fine
<dholbach> jdstrand, thanks - how about doing a release to vivid and backport to the sdk release ppa?
<dholbach> any objections?
<balloons> hey mihir!
<mihir> hey balloons happy new year , how are you ?
<mihir> dholbach: happy new year :)
<dholbach> hey mihir - and the same to you too!
<jdstrand> dholbach: no, not really. I have a number of things I'd like to fix, but we can do another release
<dholbach> great, thanks
<mihir> dholbach: thank you :) IRC was missing everyone in vacation hehe
<dholbach> :)
<balloons> mentally refreshed, thanks, mihir
<mihir> hehehe :D
<kalikiana_> rickspencer3: putDoc returns the revision - if you need to know the docId, you need to pass it
<rickspencer3> kalikiana_, so I need to make up a docId before hand?
<rickspencer3> fair enough
<kalikiana_> rickspencer3: what's your use case?
<rickspencer3> kalikiana_, user adds a new item to the database, and then the item is automatically activated
<rickspencer3> (for example)
<rickspencer3> kalikiana_, it's ok, i assume I can use a random number and then make sure it's not in use before hand
<kalikiana_> rickspencer3: wouldn't you set active:true in the contents you pass?
<rickspencer3> kalikiana_, no, because I only sometimes want to activate it, depending on certain conditions
<kalikiana_> so when do you know to activate it?
<rickspencer3> kalikiana_, currently, my test does it after calling the function that creates it
<rickspencer3> kalikiana_, also, if I have the docId, I can easily write a test to ensure that creating the item worked
<rickspencer3> it was easy to create a random docId, fwiw
<rickspencer3> and the test is passing now :)
<kalikiana_> cool
<rickspencer3> 1.
<rickspencer3> oops, wrong window :)
<snizzo> mhall119: I got a problem with an app that I published
<snizzo> I published a click package with version 0.1 but wrong package name: got rejected. uploaded an other click package with correct package name and version 0.1. System published my wrong click package with version 0.1. I uploaded an other click with 0.1.1 version and correct package name. It says it's all fine and passed review but it doesn't publish that version because is "awaiting review".
<snizzo> and the ubuntu store still ships the wrong click with the wrong package name
<rickspencer3> mhall119, btw, did you see that your code shouldn't be: var docId = db.putDoc(JSON.stringify(meme));
<rickspencer3> but should be var rev = db.putDoc(JSON.stringify(meme));
<rickspencer3> (not that it matters, I see that you don't actually use the return value elsewhere)
<balloons> snizzo, it passed review? are you sure?
<snizzo> balloons: version 0.1 no, version 0.1.1 yes
<snizzo> but 0.1 is published
<snizzo> ti doesn't seem correct to me
<balloons> app?
<mhall119> rickspencer3: yes I did
<mhall119> rickspencer3: I have a bunch of other things wrong with that app atm, so I'll add it to me list :)
<rickspencer3> lol
<snizzo> balloons: tube mp3 downloader
<mhall119> snizzo: what's the app?
<snizzo> mhall119: com.ubuntu.developer.reavsoft.mp3downloader
<mhall119> snizzo: hmm, I don't see it in the list of apps waiting on review, can you PM me the myapps link to it?
<om26er> renatu, Hi!
<renatu> om26er, hi
<om26er> renatu, can you inspect this crash and see if the logs are of any use ? https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/b47f934a-8762-11e4-84a6-fa163e4ccdf2
<renatu> om26er, how I can reproduce it?
<om26er> renatu, thats a million dollar question
<renatu> is this happening in your device?
<aquarius> how do I debug content-hub stuff? In particular, I'm trying to make an app show up in the web browser's Share menu, and it isn't; where do I begin to try to work out why it doesn't?
<AkivaAvraham> aquarius, debug content hub? mmmm good question.
<AkivaAvraham> aquarius, short answer; I don't know.
<aquarius> AkivaAvraham, I don't, either :(
<AkivaAvraham> aquarius, btw; what app is this?
<aquarius> AkivaAvraham, a trivial app which appears in the web browser's Share menu and receives URLs, which it will then load in Readability.
<aquarius> (because I can't have a readability bookmarklet :( )
<AkivaAvraham> aquarius, do me a favour, and when you finish it, could you post it to http://www.reddit.com/r/ubuntuappdev
<AkivaAvraham> ?
<AkivaAvraham> a screenshot, or anything
<aquarius> AkivaAvraham, sure
<AkivaAvraham> aquarius, :)
<aquarius> should I post details of other apps I've written?
<AkivaAvraham> aquarius, mega yes!
<aquarius> AkivaAvraham, ok, if I get a chance, I shall
<AkivaAvraham> aquarius, many thanks; helps the platform
<aquarius> AkivaAvraham, ok, submitted Riddling; I'll do the others once Reddit lets me.
<AkivaAvraham> heh
<AkivaAvraham> aquarius, and for your flair, choose your language that you love most. :)
<aquarius> hm. can't work out for the life of me why my app doesn't show up in the web browser Share box :(
<AkivaAvraham> aquarius, have you thought of pming or filing a bug at the webbrowser-app?
<AkivaAvraham> aquarius, from my experience, the developer is really good at getting back to you quickly.
<aquarius> it's not a webbrowser problem -- it's a content-hub problem. I may be registering my app wrong, but I have no idea how to work that out :(
<aquarius> I'd ping kenvandine but he's not around
 * AkivaAvraham has no experience with content-hub
<aquarius> mhall119, who knows about the content-hub other than ken?
<aquarius> ahahahaha!
<AkivaAvraham> ?
<aquarius> to appear in the share menu you have to declare yourself ready for "share" in your content hub json file!
<aquarius> which I discovered from http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/+junk/hub-importer/view/head:/content-hub/hub-importer.json
<aquarius> and not from the documentation because the docs do not mention it AT ALL
<aquarius> I shall update my docs bug, mhall119 :)
<AkivaAvraham> :O
<TommyBrunn> What's the recommended device to get for development? I was looking to pick up a Nexus 4, but it's getting kind of old, so I'm a little worried that it's going to be unsupported in a few months.
<mhall119> TommyBrunn: Nexus 4 is still the development device of choice as far as I know
<mhall119> I don't see us dropping support for that anytime soon, so many of us at Canonical have one for testing/development purposes
<aquarius> daker, ping: how can I tell if an Oxide webview has finished loading?
<mhall119> Wellark: ping about Ubuntu.Connectivity API
<mhall119> aquarius: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Web.WebView/#loading-prop will be false
<aquarius> mhall119, ah, does oxide have that as well?
<TommyBrunn> mhall119 Alright, great.
<mhall119> aquarius: Ubuntu.Web.WebView is Oxide, AFAIK
<aquarius> mhall119, ah, ok, cool :)
<aquarius> thank you!
<mhall119> np
<AkivaAvraham> nik90_, happy new year. meant to say that here
<AkivaAvraham> Z3, o/
<AkivaAvraham> Z3, and here too http://www.reddit.com/r/ubuntuappdev
<Z3> AkivaAvraham Thank you! :)    I have a short question: can you insert a Google AdMob banner inside an Ubuntu Touch app?
<AkivaAvraham> Z3, I would imagine so. I havn't personally seen any that do that thus far though, considering I tend to work only in my own apps and the core apps.
<Z3> AkivaAvraham ok, thank you again :)
<AkivaAvraham> Z3, what kind of apps do you develop?
<AkivaAvraham> do you have any experience with the ubuntu sdk?
<aquarius> nik90_ or daker, can I intercept a navigation request in Oxide and not do it?
<aquarius> I can do that by injecting a user script, but that's a vicious hack
<Z3> AkivaAvraham I developed C, PHP and Java applications, now I just begin to develop Android apps in my spare time. I have no experience still with the SDK
 * AkivaAvraham hates javascript regex, for being different than what he is used to.
<AkivaAvraham> Z3, QML is a joy to use. A lot of fun.
<AkivaAvraham> and of course there is Qt. The sdk makes for a good c++ ide if you are interested in that.
<Z3> AkivaAvraham great, I will learn about that in the future :)  I have to go, have a nice day !
<daker> aquarius: using networkRequestDelegate
<AkivaAvraham> o/
<aquarius> daker, is that documented anywhere? :)
<daker> aquarius: here :) http://daker.me/2014/05/how-to-use-oxide-in-your-ubuntu-qml-application.html
<aquarius> daker, that only explains how to add extra headers to an existing request -- not to cancel it :(
<daker> aquarius: what do you want to achieve ?
<aquarius> daker, when someone clicks a link in my Oxide widget, I want to stop Oxide navigating there, and instead have the app Qt.openUrlExternally the URL so it opens in the browser.
<aquarius> daker, so, in my networkdelegateworker I'll stop the request, then send a message to the main app with the url it was going to navigate to, which will then open the URL in the browser.
<aquarius> but I don't know how to (a) stop the request (b) get the URL it was going to.
<aquarius> I know how to do it with actual webkit, but not with the qml wrapper :P
<daker> aquarius: 1sec
<daker> aquarius: is the link that the user will click on it is known ?
<aquarius> daker, nope -- I want to trap any navigationRequest from Oxide
<DanChapman> aquarius: in dekko in the onNavigationRequested: {} we set request.action = 255 (where 255 == OxideQNavigationRequest::ActionReject) and Qt.openUrlExternally(request.url)
<aquarius> aha! onNavigationRequested!
<aquarius> that's what it's called in real embedding too :)
<aquarius> how are you finding out that these handlers exist, man?
<aquarius> are you browsing the oxide source?
<DanChapman> aquarius: yeah browsing the source is the only real way at the moment, the docs only cover basic usage + a bit..
 * aquarius does the sad face
<daker> aquarius: WIP http://paste.ubuntu.com/9678538/
<aquarius> daker, ya, it all works here, nice one :)
<daker> aquarius: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9678561/
<daker> aquarius: for me i always take a look at MRs from Alex & osomon
 * aquarius submits Readability app for review.
<aquarius> and there it is in the store!
<aquarius> nice.
<aquarius> now it's easy to read websites, hooray.
<aquarius> hasn't shown up in bhdouglass's store yet :)
<daker> :)
<ahoneybun> Hey TommyBrunn and ahayzen
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, yo
<TommyBrunn> Hey
<ahoneybun> su
<ahoneybun> *p
 * ahoneybun needs to get a new linux laptop
<aquarius> daker, do you know if "install this webpage as an app" is going to arrive? I really hope it does...
<daker> aquarius: sorry i don't, maybe it's going to be done by Alex & oSomon
<aquarius> I have been hoping for it for Some Time :)
<aquarius> and Android now does it
<aquarius> and it's a jolly good way to get more things like apps
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-01-06
<Guest46513> error: QtGui/QMainWindow: No such file or directory  #include <QtGui/QMainWindow>   <--I have this error. How can I install this library ??   Sorry I'm rookie
<AkivaAvraham> Guest46513, is this an include?
<AkivaAvraham> #include <QtGui>
<AkivaAvraham> ?
<Guest46513> yes
<AkivaAvraham> Guest46513, what version of ubuntu you running?
<Guest46513> 14.10
<AkivaAvraham> Guest46513, upgraded or newly installed?
<Guest46513> newly
<AkivaAvraham> okay... and its ubuntu
<AkivaAvraham> not lubuntu
<AkivaAvraham> or edubuntu
<AkivaAvraham> or xubuntu
<Guest46513> ubuntu
<AkivaAvraham> okay
<AkivaAvraham> if thats the case... sec
<Guest46513> okay..!!
<AkivaAvraham> Guest46513, take out the slash
<AkivaAvraham> #include <QtGui>
<Guest46513> okay
<AkivaAvraham> Guest46513, you shouldnt need QMainWindow.
<AkivaAvraham> Guest46513, speaking of which; what are you trying to develop?
<AkivaAvraham> Guest46513, or are you just practicing?
<Guest46513> ./Videos/Qt-prog/q/mainwindow.h:7: error: QtGui: No such file or directory  #include <QtGui>                  ^
<AkivaAvraham> Guest46513, have you done something to muck up your qt libraries?
<Guest46513> ./Videos/Qt-prog/q/main.cpp:2: error: QApplication: No such file or directory  #include <QApplication>                         ^
<AkivaAvraham> pastebin your header file.
<AkivaAvraham> or whatever file this is on
<Guest46513> #ifndef MAINWINDOW_H #define MAINWINDOW_H  #if QT_VERSION >= 0x050000 #include <QtWidgets/QMainWindow> #else //#include <QMainWindow> #endif  namespace Ui { class MainWindow; }  class MainWindow : public QMainWindow {     Q_OBJECT  public:     explicit MainWindow(QWidget *parent = 0);     ~MainWindow();  protected:     void changeEvent(QEvent *e);  private:     Ui::MainWindow *ui; };  #endif // MAINWINDOW_H
<AkivaAvraham> Guest46513, thats not pastebin
<Guest46513> #include "mainwindow.h" #include <QApplication>  int main(int argc, char *argv[]) {     QApplication a(argc, argv);     MainWindow w;     w.show();      return a.exec(); }
<Guest46513> oh, sorry
<AkivaAvraham> on the left, there is a pastebin button
<AkivaAvraham> np
<AkivaAvraham> we were all newbies at one point.
<Guest46513> http://pastebin.com/yRs7w541 << that is mainwindow.cpp
<AkivaAvraham> okay lets see the header
<Guest46513> http://pastebin.com/SMaCb6ea <<-- mainwindow.h
<AkivaAvraham> By the way; do you know c++?
<Guest46513> something not that much
<AkivaAvraham> Guest46513, you are using the sdk right?
<Guest46513> yes
<AkivaAvraham> Guest46513, http://i.imgur.com/lNNHVtP.png
<AkivaAvraham> future reference, that is where the better pastebin is.
<AkivaAvraham> Guest46513, are you trying to write a program here?
<AkivaAvraham> Guest46513, what program are you trying to write?
<AkivaAvraham> Is this supposed to be for ubuntu touch?
<Guest46513> show a message hello world
<AkivaAvraham> Guest46513, okay :)
<AkivaAvraham> Guest46513, that is easy
<AkivaAvraham> #include <QDebug>
<Guest46513> ui->pushButton->setText("Hello")l
<Guest46513> ui->pushButton->setText("Hello");
<AkivaAvraham> qDebug() << "Hello world"
<AkivaAvraham> ah you are building a UI.
<AkivaAvraham> are you following a tutorial from Bucky or Void realms?
<Guest46513> yes
<AkivaAvraham> Guest46513, who? Bucky?
<Guest46513> voidrealm
<AkivaAvraham> ah
<AkivaAvraham> Voidy; very good
<AkivaAvraham> Guest46513, and your goal is to develop what ultimately?
<Guest46513> I like the way explaint in that tutorial
<AkivaAvraham> The reason I ask, is because if you want to develop for the phone, you should learn qml first, and qt second.
<Guest46513> not, at this time I just want to develop a program for BBB
<AkivaAvraham> BBB?
<AkivaAvraham> better business bureau?
<Guest46513> Beaglebone black
 * AkivaAvraham looks that up
<Guest46513> no, lol
<AkivaAvraham> raspberry pie sort of thing?
<AkivaAvraham> Guest46513, Let me ask you a c++ question... If you don't know it, then I can save you some headaches.
<AkivaAvraham> Guest46513, what's the stack, and what's the heap?
<Guest46513> I know as guru but I can works with classes and variables
<AkivaAvraham> what?
<Guest46513> I dont know as a guru
<AkivaAvraham> okay
<AkivaAvraham> Guest46513, this isn't a guru sort of thing when working with c++
<AkivaAvraham> a little bit
<Guest46513> :\
<AkivaAvraham> Guest46513, easier question, What is & for?
<AkivaAvraham> Guest46513, trust me on this; I tried learning qt from scratch.
<Guest46513> I want to learn qt I like it
<Guest46513> address= &
<AkivaAvraham> good :)
<Guest46513> :)
<AkivaAvraham> Whats does dereference mean?
<AkivaAvraham> What*
<Guest46513> hold on let me thing
<Guest46513> referr to a character
<Guest46513> referr to a characters
<AkivaAvraham> mmmm nope
<AkivaAvraham> it takes the address, and grabs the object it points to.
<AkivaAvraham> so if int* x = new int(1);
<AkivaAvraham> x would equal the address to the new integer, that was created on the heap.
<Guest46513> I know "new" was involved
<AkivaAvraham> so x wouldn't return an object, just the address.
<AkivaAvraham> you would go *x, and that would dereference the address, and return you the object.
<AkivaAvraham> Guest46513, anyways; I have the perfect thing for you
<AkivaAvraham> http://www.reddit.com/r/UbuntuAppDev/comments/2qy5ko/guide_for_new_ubuntu_developers/
<AkivaAvraham> at the bottom of this tutorial I am making, I provide a link
<AkivaAvraham> to a guide that you can get for free, that teaches you "C++ the Qt Way"
<AkivaAvraham> so you learn Qt and C++ at the same time
<AkivaAvraham> instead of having to learn C++ with a bunch of standard libs, and then Qt by itself.
<AkivaAvraham> Guest46513, https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2XdRsCSWUwWaFhIOFJCX0V5YVE/view is a version you can download from my google drive.
<Guest46513> one question
<AkivaAvraham> Guest46513, sure
<Guest46513> How can I fix that problem ??
<AkivaAvraham> Guest46513, I don't know. It looks like you have messed up your qt libraries, or that you are following an obsolete tutorial from void
<AkivaAvraham> he works with Qt4, and you are on Qt5
<AkivaAvraham> Guest46513, in any case, I can guarantee you, just given the fact that I am self taught c++ and qt,
<AkivaAvraham> if you do not go through the instruction manual I gave you, and just stick to Void Realms or Bucky Roberts, you are not going to learn it properly
<AkivaAvraham> mainly, you will not be able to understand the documentation provided by Qt.
<AkivaAvraham> Guest46513, I think Void Realms is best when you want a demonstration on how to use a Qt Class, as he covers most of them.
<Guest46513> to fix that problem I have to install a library?
<AkivaAvraham> But you have to remember; he is assuming a ton, A TON of C++ knowledge, when he takes you through that.
<AkivaAvraham> Guest46513, You shouldn't have to...
<Guest46513> lol...!!
<AkivaAvraham> Guest46513, hmmm?
<Guest46513> I want to follow voidrealms tutorial but with that error I can't do it
<AkivaAvraham> Guest46513, you can try bucky as well, but you seriously, need to learn C++ or you will be spinning your wheels for months.
<AkivaAvraham> Guest46513, Like, I made the mistake of trying to learn Qt through Void Realms without learning C++; it was a huge waste of time. The best tutorial is the one from ICS that teaches you Qt and C++ at the same time.
<Guest46513> AkivaAvraham: can I uninstall qt and re-install
<Guest46513> ??
<AkivaAvraham> Guest46513, is this a fresh ubuntu install?
<Guest46513> yes
<AkivaAvraham> You shouldnt need to do anything unless you really screwed soemthing up
<AkivaAvraham> reinstalling Qt I don't think will help.
<Guest46513> :(
<AkivaAvraham> You can try installing qt4
<AkivaAvraham> but then you are learning to use an old library.
<AkivaAvraham> Guest46513, why not try to build a qml app?
<AkivaAvraham> that would be a better starting point if you just want to build a gui
<Guest46513> Im installing qt4
<AkivaAvraham> QML was designed specifically to make qt apps quicker. That is what Most of Ubuntu uses these days ...
<AkivaAvraham> okay. :P
<Guest46513> if I can't fix it I will format my computer :S
<Guest46513> to fix that problem
<AkivaAvraham> Guest46513, I think the tutorial is just old
<Guest46513> qt witn C++?
<AkivaAvraham> I know qt4 uses an import not used in qt5
<AkivaAvraham> Guest46513, no, voidrealms
<AkivaAvraham> Guest46513, are you going to use the documentation I suggested to you? "Learn c++ the Qt way"?
<Guest46513> I tried make a program by default and the program show the same error
<Guest46513> yes
<AkivaAvraham> cool
<Guest46513> that tutorial use qt5 or qt4?
<AkivaAvraham> I'm a bit tired now, almost asleep...
<Guest46513> okay, thx dude
<AkivaAvraham> it was written for qt4, but the stuff you learn off the bat is synonymous with both
<AkivaAvraham> but if you get teamviewer, I can check it out for you
<Guest46513> ok
<AkivaAvraham> you make it sound like you have a borked installation, or you havent set up your runtime properly
<Guest46513> runtime properly << do you have any info for that ?
<AkivaAvraham> build environment I mean.
<Guest46513> okay
<dholbach> good morning
<justCarakas> good morning
<dholbach> mhall119: do you recall who wrote the content hub docs on developer.u.c? I just saw https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bug/1407753 and wondered who to ping about it
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Apple Tree Day! :-)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1407753 in Ubuntu App Developer site "Content Hub documentation is missing various pieces" [Undecided,New]
<dholbach> davidcalle, did we decide what to do with the cookbook section(s)?
<davidcalle> dholbach, not really, afaik. But I think we should fix what we have on the site, it's a few links, and decide after.
<dholbach> davidcalle, so remove cookbook links for now?
<davidcalle> dholbach, no, fixing them :)
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> are you working on that now?
<dholbach> (I saw you had the bug assigned to yourself)
<davidcalle> dholbach, what do you think ? (I'm happy with both solutions) and I don't mind doing it
<dholbach> we should probably have a chat with mhall119
<dholbach> I could imagine that in the future we would hook up the djangosnippets instance with the developer site
<davidcalle> dholbach, ok. On a related note, we should find a design pattern (a box probably) to hook up askubuntu links and snippets in articles.
<dholbach> yeah, that'd be nice
<t1mp> gcollura: hello
<gcollura> t1mp, hi :)
<t1mp> I just noticed https://code.launchpad.net/~gcollura/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-1341814-and-1400297/+merge/245552 when I was going to start to figure out how to fix those bugs
<t1mp> awesome that you worked on it :)
<gcollura> t1mp, :D
<t1mp> the diff in that MR however shows some unrelated changes to the .po files
<gcollura> t1mp, I know, that's because I had to re-propose the branch targetting /staging this time
<gcollura> because my branch was based off trunk, sorry, if you want I can rebase everything
<t1mp> gcollura: give me a few minutes and I'll get back to you, I'm in a short meeting now
<gcollura> yeah sure t1mp :)
<t1mp> I'm back
<t1mp> gcollura: yes, please rebase it from staging
<gcollura> t1mp, sure, give me a second :)
<t1mp> gcollura: awesome :) I also left two small suggestions for improvements as comments on https://code.launchpad.net/~gcollura/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-1341814-and-1400297/+merge/24555
<gcollura> great idea, t1mp thanks for your review :)
<gcollura> t1mp, done https://code.launchpad.net/~gcollura/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/staging-fix-1341814-and-1400297/+merge/245645
<t1mp> gcollura: I top-approved https://code.launchpad.net/~gcollura/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/staging-fix-1341814-and-1400297/+merge/245645
<t1mp> gcollura: thanks again :) if all goes will it will land in staging automatically today.
<gcollura> thanks t1mp :D
<jgdx> dholbach, hi, are cpp docs missing from developer.u.c?
<dholbach> jgdx, what are you looking for?
<dholbach> jgdx, I don't think we ever went into much detail regarding C++ Qt app development - the scopes docs talk about C++ though
<dholbach> but maybe you can explain what specifically you were looking for
<jgdx> dbarth, that's it—was looking for /api/devel/ubuntu-14.10/cplusplus/connectivity-api/
<jgdx> dholbach, ^
<dholbach> ok
<jgdx> dbarth, tabfail, sorry!
<dholbach> oh ok
<jgdx> dholbach, [1] refers to this documentation IIUC [1] https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Connectivity.index/
<dholbach> jgdx, I guess you mean dbarth?
<jgdx> dholbach, I actually meant you :)
<dholbach> jgdx, what can I do for you?
<dholbach> jgdx, everything under /api/ is pulled in from the actual docs in the source itself
<gcollura> t1mp, do you know if this change can get backported to ubuntu-sdk-14.10? I need this fix in an app
<jgdx> dholbach, thanks!
<dholbach> jgdx, you could try to ping pete-woods on #ubuntu-touch about it
<dholbach> or any of the folks who are listed as committers here: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/connectivity-api/trunk.15.04
<jgdx> dholbach, right.
<dholbach> davidcalle, if you run linkchecker again - does it look better now? I think I fixed most of things now
<dholbach> (apart from some blog entries and the cookbook)
<davidcalle> dholbach, running
<dholbach> yoohoo
<davidcalle> dholbach, almost perfect, I'm fixing a few missing stuff... and didn't checked zh-cn yet :p
<dholbach> davidcalle, great - looks like we're finally getting somewhere
<davidcalle> dholbach, indeed. Now, there is only https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/web/api/ubuntu-13-10/ , we have kinda lost the documentation (it wasn't on the API website). I'm going to retrieve it.
<dholbach> davidcalle, do you know if somebody talked to dbarth about those pieces and where we're going to host them?
<davidcalle> dholbach, no, probably because the project is being replaced by the new webapps. It won't be updated anymore.
<dholbach> I'm wondering if we should drop it already(?)
<dbarth> dholbach: i'm there
<dbarth> we're keeping the 13.10 documentaiton for reference, as the last supported release
<dbarth> however i felt there was not much point in making a 14.04 version, knowing that tihngs would change within the 5 years of the LTS cycle
<dholbach> dbarth, 13.10 is not supported anymore
<dbarth> ie, the apis are there as-is, but we'd like to be able to upate the APIs once we fully understand how they fit into the desktop convergence scenario
<dbarth> ah
<dbarth> well, i'd still keep the documentation around; i updated the text to clarify that it was desktop only, and mostly there as a reference
<dbarth> unless it is a major pain to support the doc from a site structure or package pov
<dholbach> dbarth, we moved to a new infrastructure and it looks like the page was not moved over, but something else referred to it
<dholbach> davidcalle, right? ^
<davidcalle> dholbach, dbarth, right. The branch is at https://code.launchpad.net/webapps-documentation and we would need to host it somewhere (or port the content).
<dholbach> maybe I'm missing something, but if we don't support it any more, it would likely confuse developers, no?
<dbarth> dholbach: that's a point
<dbarth> dholbach: could we then also remove the cookbook questions? or filter them out in the web section ?
<dholbach> dbarth, so the content in https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/web/cookbook/ is stale as well?
<dbarth> yes, refers to the destkop webapp integration afaict
<dbarth> i could provide the videos from our last online workshop as a substitute for the cookbook content
<dholbach> davidcalle, ^ shall we unpublish https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/web/cookbook/ for now then?
<dbarth> also if you can shortcut the tutorials and guides links to just the content, ie without having to go via that short intermediate page?
<davidcalle> dholbach, probably yes. Ok if I unpublish the whole?
<dbarth> davidcalle: the whole section, yes i think so
<dbarth> ie the whole cookbook section
<davidcalle> dbarth, and API right?
<davidcalle> dbarth, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/web/api/
<dbarth> davidcalle: yes
<davidcalle> dbarth, ok.
<dbarth> davidcalle: you can also add this link to the tutorials section: https://plus.google.com/events/c3prd0erlagajl8tq9d689q6en4
<dbarth> UOS - Ubuntu Webapps & HTML5 Apps Workshop
<dbarth> and that's the slide deck link for the presentation as well: http://goo.gl/NTdTTy
<davidcalle> dbarth, ok, and I'll move the guide to be only one page, since it covers all aspects.
<dbarth> coolio, thanks
<davidcalle> dbarth, np
<davidcalle> dholbach, ^
<dholbach> davidcalle, brilliant, thanks
<dholbach> davidcalle, maybe we should leave the other pages as redirects afterwards still?
<dholbach> just to make sure we don't lose anyone on the way :)
<dbarth> seo, yes
<davidcalle> dholbach, yep
<dbarth> or rather avoiding broken links
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> great
<mhall119> dholbach: most likely kenvandine wrote the content-hub docs
<dholbach> ok, thanks
<nik90_> aquarius: ping
<aquarius> nik90_, pong
<nik90_> aquarius: I added python-bzrlib as a dependency to the debian control file...are there any other dependecies?
<aquarius> erm
<nik90_> Does it require python > 3.0?
<aquarius> it does not
<aquarius> because there is no bzrlib for pytohn3 afaict :(
<aquarius> I blame Barry :)
<nik90_> ah ok
<nik90_> so I need to add python2.7 as a dependency
<aquarius> I even started off writing the thing as python 3, like a good boy
<aquarius> shouldn't need to -- bzrlib should surely pull it in?
<aquarius> but I don't know much aboutpackaging dependency stuff
<nik90_> true
<nik90_> bzrlib pulls in python-configobj, python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), libc6 (>= 2.14)
<aquarius> it's All One Script -- doesn't dh_python or whatever it's called work this stuff out for you?
<aquarius> pkgme did.
<nik90_> so I guess then python-bzrlib should be sufficient
<nik90_> I am not sure....I am at a basic level of debian packaging
<aquarius> sounds plausible to me, but the reason I didn't do the debian packaging is that I don't know anything about it ;)
<nik90_> ok
<nik90_> it should work
<aquarius> so I ain't the guy you wanna ask here. Should be reasonably easy to test that it works though, rihgt?
<nik90_> yes
<nik90_> I am doing that now
<aquarius> nice one
<nik90_> aquarius: debian packaging done -> https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/component-store/fix-debian-packaging/+merge/245661
<nik90_> aquarius: so when you branch lands in trunk, I will push out an update to the PPA (trusty, utopic and vivid)
<nik90_> s/you/your
<aquarius> ay
<aquarius> yay
<aquarius> nice one
<t1mp> gcollura: no, the new stuff is only for vivid
<t1mp> bzoltan: ^we don't backport to utopic right?
<gcollura> t1mp, :/ ok then
<t1mp> gcollura: unless you can get someone to mark this as rtm critical
<bzoltan> t1mp:  not the UITK... only the tools
<t1mp> bzoltan: ok. It was about this fix, https://code.launchpad.net/~gcollura/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/staging-fix-1341814-and-1400297/+merge/245645 which is UITK
<bzoltan> t1mp: yes, I have seen that MR. It is good, but obviously it is for Vivid only
<t1mp> gcollura: it is ugly, but maybe you can set your Page.config.contents.parent to null when your Page.active becomes false
<t1mp> as a workaround for vivid
<gcollura> t1mp, it's not enough, because that patch also fix the bug 1400297
<ubot5> bug 1400297 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "PageHeadState doens't correctly update head.contents" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1400297
<om26er> mhall119, who takes care of the Ubuntu membership certificates ?
<om26er> mhall119, I requested the certificate in 2013, never received it.
<t1mp> gcollura: oh, pity.
<t1mp> gcollura: working around that is more work (maybe by having a single contents Item of which the contents is updated by the app, and setting the back action depending on whether you are in search mode or default mode)..
<t1mp> gcollura: eventually devices should switch to vivid, but that is not going to happen very soon
<t1mp> hmm
<t1mp> gcollura: I wonder if you can add a MyPageHeadState that inherits PageHeadState, and then use MyPageHeadState instead to define the states
<t1mp> gcollura: ^ to your app code (without changing uitk in utopic)
<gcollura> t1mp, maybe I could add a Connections { target: page.head; onContentsChanged: { } }
<rickspencer3> hey, can anyone here help me write and run auto-pilot tests?
<rickspencer3> I get this error, and don't know what to make of it:
<rickspencer3> NotImplementedError: On desktop we can't install click packages yet, so we can only run from source.
<rickspencer3> balloons, ^ ?
<balloons> rickspencer3, where do you see that?
<justCarakas> beuno do you know what the status is of the online store for the apps ?
<rickspencer3> balloons, when I do "sh run" on the run file created in the autopilot test directory that was created when I created my project
<balloons> rickspencer3, ahh. I would invoke ap directly; let's look at the run file. just a sec
<rickspencer3> balloons, I'm not certain what you mean
<rickspencer3> I get the same thing if I just do: autopilot run FaireDesCourses
<rickspencer3> if that's what you meant
<balloons> rickspencer3, i recreated your error, so i see what you mean
<balloons> the __init__.py file handles the setup and ll=aunch. it's not seeing the source. clearly a bug in the template
<balloons> rickspencer3, let's fix your file however
<rickspencer3> balloons, I changed _get_app_qml_source_path(self): to return the hard coded path the main.qml and it worked
<rickspencer3> of course, not too useful if someone wants to branch the code, but at least I am in business :)
<rickspencer3> balloons, so, the web page with the autopilot docs if offline, is there somewhere else I can find the docs?
<balloons> right. the file isn't following best practice
<balloons> rickspencer3, yea i know. there's an rt for it :-(
<rickspencer3> balloons, where else can I find the docs?
<balloons> rickspencer3, this is older but should serve you well enough
<balloons> http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/
<rickspencer3> thanks balloons
<beuno> justCarakas, WIP, no release date yet, but not too far off
 * balloons looks for template updating bug
<rickspencer3> balloons, it wold be sweet to have that auto-pilot doc available as a pdf
<balloons> it's built with sphinx.. i wonder if we can set that as an output too
<rickspencer3> if not, there is probably a simple tool that will convert html to pdf
<rickspencer3> balloons, ooh, or epub might be even nicer!
<balloons> right.. i guess we could publish all those. i'll file a bug to add them
<balloons> rickspencer3, what template do you normally use for new projects
<rickspencer3> Ubuntu -> Simple
<balloons> not simple (qmake?)
<rickspencer3> balloons, yes, it's App with Simple UI (QMake)
<rickspencer3> balloons, so, I want to do page object pattern
<rickspencer3> any hints on how to do that with qml?
<rickspencer3> i.e. how do I call a function on the page in qml from the test?
<balloons> rickspencer3, we have an article on it on d.u.c
<rickspencer3> balloons, http://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/platform/guides/acceptance-testing-using-the-page-object-model/
<rickspencer3> ?
<balloons> yes. does it help?
<rickspencer3> balloons, I guess so
<balloons> you can't reference a qml function durectly from ap. that's too low level. ap tests should be user stories,user interaction
<rickspencer3> I assumed that I would write the functions in teh qml
<balloons> you can test at that level in qml
<rickspencer3> but it looks like I write a wrapper function in the test
<rickspencer3> and call that
<mhall119> om26er: you're not the only one, I'll find out who's responsible now that jono's left
<aquarius> justCarakas, you might like appstore.bhdouglass.com until an "official" store comes alone
<aquarius> obviously not :)
<balloons> aquarius, oO
<balloons> rickspencer3, many of the core apps follow the model well and follow best practices for setup, etc. you can sneak a peek at them
<rickspencer3> balloons, which one is the easiest to understand, and can you paste me a link?
<rickspencer3> balloons, do you know how I am supposed to use autopilot to click on an action button? seems objectName does not work for it :/
<balloons> rickspencer3, lp:ubuntu-calculator-app and lp:ubuntu-calendar-app
<balloons> calc is easy app, and more or less gets it right
<balloons> rickspencer3, there is a helper for many of the uitk elements
<balloons> the docs for that is offline too, linked for d.u.c. the local copy on your machine isn't in html sadly
<balloons> rickspencer3, syntax is like this
<balloons>         header = self.get_header()
<balloons>         header.click_action_button('objectname')
<rickspencer3> ah
<balloons> rickspencer3, you'll want to clone the setup of one of the core apps or otherwise import ubuntuuitoolkit to get the helpers
<rickspencer3> balloons, where is get_header implemented?
<rickspencer3> lp:ubuntu-calculator-app
<rickspencer3> oops
<rickspencer3> AttributeError: 'MainViewTestCase' object has no attribute 'get_header'
<balloons> rickspencer3, import ubuntuuitoolkit
<balloons> inside calc, look at it's helpers
<balloons> __init__.py
<balloons> one does the setup work, the other is the helper definitions
<balloons> it has class objects and useful functions
<rickspencer3> balloons, can you link me to the specific file that you mean in lp?
<balloons> rickspencer3, yes
<rickspencer3> it doesn't seem that the calculator app used "get_header"
<balloons> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calculator-dev/ubuntu-calculator-app/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/ubuntu_calculator_app/__init__.py
<balloons> rickspencer3, if you pull the calc reboot branch, andrea just bootstrapped it so you can see a proper shell with no tests if you wish
<elopio> rickspencer3: the get_header method is implement in the MainView page object.
<balloons> anyways, the file linked contains what we call helpers for the test suite. it inherits from the uitk helpers
<rickspencer3> elopio, so self.get_header() is supposed to work?
<elopio> so you would have something like self.app = self.launch_test_app(...)
<rickspencer3> because I get this
<rickspencer3> AttributeError: 'MainViewTestCase' object has no attribute 'get_header'
<elopio> then self.main_view = self.app.select_single(ubuntuuitoolkit.MainView)
<balloons> rickspencer3, your testsuite isn't setup in a way that allows you to easily use it
<elopio> and then you do self.main_view.get_header()
<rickspencer3> balloons, well, I didn't set up the test case!
<balloons> yes, elopio has laid it out
<rickspencer3> I am using what came with the template
<elopio> rickspencer3: but as the templates in qt creator are terribly outdated, I'm not sure what's the state of your code.
<balloons> rickspencer3, i know :( i'm filing a bug to fix that
<rickspencer3> oh geez
<elopio> if you want you can push it and we can take a look.
<rickspencer3> elopio, ok
<rickspencer3> elopio, lp:~rick-rickspencer3/+junk/fairedescourses/
<elopio> rickspencer3: I see. Give me 15 minutes to remove the ugly parts from your test case.
<balloons> probably easiest to just propose a merge to fix it
<rickspencer3> not sure what those are, but ok
<balloons> elopio, rickspencer3 fyi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1408042
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1408042 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Template tests don't reflect best practice" [Undecided,New]
<rickspencer3> balloons, so, I think someone needs to stay on top of that
<rickspencer3> not sure how the sdk team is supposed to find out that the templates are out of date
<balloons> ideally, via a test
<bzoltan> rickspencer3: balloons: Now that the templates are stable for various training programmes it is good time to get the template tests in shape. It is in my January plans.
<rickspencer3> elopio, so, I think I shall go get some lunch and exercise, so will check when I get back, is that ok, or are you near eod?
<elopio> rickspencer3: the day is young. I will send you an email with my diff.
<rickspencer3> thanks elopio
<rickspencer3> you are a prince among men :)
<elopio> np
<rickspencer3> I really appreciate the help
<rickspencer3> I am keen to post a video showing autopilot working on my app ;)
<balloons> :)
<elopio> flattery will get you everywhere :)
<elopio> and beer.
<balloons> elopio, flat beer however wins you no friends
<renatu> om26er, I am getting this error on jenkins: 15:43:09.172 ERROR content:47 - Could not add content object 'None' due to IO Error: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/var/log/syslog'
<renatu> om26er, could you help me with that?
<elopio> balloons: flat beer will get you half the way.
<aquarius> Is it possible to tweak the background colour of the emulator window? I think it ought to be black, so that when you record videos or take screenshots of it you don't get tiny white corners around the Ubuntu Edge image.
<aquarius> Also, we'll get a bq skin for it, right? :)
<aquarius> ooh, /usr/share/ubuntu-emulator/skins. Interesting. Maybe I can do a nicer shot of the edge which doesn't have the horrible artifacts in the image. Although I can't see how to configure the skin that I use; is there a way?
<rickspencer3> elopio, not as easy as you were hoping?
<rickspencer3> :)
<elopio> rickspencer3: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/+junk/fairesdescourses/
<elopio> rickspencer3: fixing it was easy: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~elopio/+junk/fairesdescourses/revision/25
<rickspencer3> huh
<elopio> I got a little too far, because I would feel ashamed of that code if you show it around. So the following revisions are what the template should lead you to.
<rickspencer3> so if I just try to merge r30, I'm good to go?
<elopio> rickspencer3: yes.
<elopio> rickspencer3: and if you get stuck while implementing the rest of the test, ping ubuntu-qa and we'll give you a hand.
<elopio> btw, the task to prettify the templates is already in our backlog. I think that today it's priority will be bumped a little :)
<rickspencer3> elopio, between qmltestrunner and autopilot, we have a really excellent story for developers
<rickspencer3> I think we should show it off a lot more
<elopio> rickspencer3: I agree.
<elopio> balloons: one thing we are missing is a document where we make it clear which tests we want in autopilot and which ones we want in qttest.
<elopio> balloons: we don't have that yet, right?
<rickspencer3> elopio, cools, seems to be working now
<rickspencer3> thanks
<elopio> your welcome.
<ahoneybun> does anyone have the problem with the device always shown as booting in the SDK?
<rickspencer3> elopio, hey, so I have a page stack ... main_view.wait_select_single doesn't seem to be able to find anything a page pushed onto the page stack
<rickspencer3> elopio, nm
<rickspencer3> I didn't use the objectName keyword :)
<rickspencer3> hey, does anyone know how to use get_children_by_type ?
<rickspencer3> in autopilot?
<veebers> rickspencer3: it should be something like: myproxy_obj.get_children_by_type('TextField')
<veebers> rickspencer3: it will only select immediate children though
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<aquarius> sergiusens, ping about the emulator skin :)
<rickspencer3> veebers do you know I how specify the "typename" for a standard list item?
<rickspencer3> is it like:
<rickspencer3> list.select_many("Ubuntu.Components.ListItem.Standard")
<rickspencer3> ?
<rickspencer3> nm, I guess it's
<veebers> rickspencer3: just 'Standard'
<rickspencer3> list.select_many("Standard")
<rickspencer3> weird, but ok :)
<elopio> rickspencer3: actually, select_many|select_single(ubuntuuitoolkit.listitems.Standard)
<rickspencer3> elopio oh?
<elopio> then you will inherit some helpers already implemented, like swipe_to_delete.
<DanChapman> aquarius: are you wanting to use a custom skin? if so you can set it something like ubuntu-emulator run --skin="blah" ...
<rickspencer3> elopio, any helpers for CheckBox ?
<elopio> rickspencer3: of course.
<aquarius> DanChapman, I am! how do you know this? :) And... where does it look for skins? only in the system folder?
<elopio> rickspencer3: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/ubuntuuitoolkit/_custom_proxy_objects/_checkbox.py#L27
<rickspencer3> elopio, is there reference somewhere that I can see how to do it?
<elopio> select_single(ubuntuuitoolkit.CheckBox)
<elopio> rickspencer3: the autopilot tutorial explains how to define and use custom proxy objects. And the toolkit API docs show the existing custom proxy objects that you can use.
<elopio> but everything is offline atm.
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> I am making good progress
<veebers> elopio: ah nice, thanks for the further info. I really need to get into the UI code to see what extra helpers etc. are all there
<rickspencer3> elopio, so, I assume there is a helper in the header to go back?
<elopio> rickspencer3: there is :)
<elopio> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/ubuntuuitoolkit/_custom_proxy_objects/_header.py#L94
<elopio> rickspencer3: but better use self.main_view.go_back()
<DanChapman> aquarius i found it by poking around ubuntu-emulator :-) anyway i believe these are the paths it checks http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/goget-ubuntu-touch/trunk/view/head:/ubuntu-emulator/run.go#L49
<elopio> rickspencer3: actually, now that I see it you shouldn't do header.click_action_button(...). You should do self.main_view.click_action_button(...)
<elopio> that way if they go crazy again and move the actions to a different place, your test will not have to change.
<rickspencer3> oh nice
<rickspencer3> by the way .. "they" == "me"
<rickspencer3> also, I don't think designers "go crazy" so much as "improve designs" :)
<rickspencer3> we should not malign them for doing their jobs! right?
<elopio> right... :D
<aquarius> DanChapman, aha, I can pass it skindir
<aquarius> DanChapman, I like how all these command line options are totally undocumented ;)
<aquarius> DanChapman, but now I can make other skins... although I am not the most talented artist. mhall119, it'd be very cool if someone got on to the design team and got a bq emulator skin ready for the phone release. (And a bunch of Ubuntu bq images for publishing screenshots of one's app on websites, too, for similar reasons)
<rickspencer3> \o/ my first autopilot test
<balloons> o/
<balloons> elopio, no we don't have a doc explaining the difference nicely, but it's on the list for me. sucks i can't type now
<balloons> its intended to go on the revamped d.u.c site
<mhall119> aquarius: probably wouldn't be the design team skinning the emulator
<elopio> balloons: we have added a task to our backlog to do autopilot and qttest docs. Maybe you should talk to jfunk to join our team during that sprint, at least partial time.
<elopio> that would be awesome.
<veebers> elopio, balloons: aye that would be awesome :-)
<aquarius> mhall119, not expecting a designer to skin the emulator. What's needed is a png of the bq phone at the appropriate size. That's totally a designer job :) Dropping that png into the emulator deb file is not.
<balloons> ohh excellebt. a whole sprint for that.
<aquarius> mhall119, I'd ping one of them myself with the specs for the png file but I don't think I know anyone there who's a visual designer any more :)
<mhall119> aquarius: right, I'll poke the emulator maintainers to tell design what they need to make it happen
<aquarius> mhall119, nice one; that's exactly what I was hoping for
<mhall119> once I figure out who is maintaining the ubuntu-emulator
<aquarius> then the emulator will look like our new phone
<aquarius> and not be an Edge with horrible artifacts around the, er, edge
<elopio> balloons: well, not a whole sprint. We probably will have to fix the templates and do some other cleaning during those two weeks.
<balloons> yes.. but a sprint for cleanup tasks and docs will be nice. i asked for some of those cards
<AkivaAvraham> ubuntu-emulator; this is new...
<rickspencer3> elopio, does ap work with scopes?
<elopio> rickspencer3: yes, we have some initial helpers in unity to do the basic things, open them, click items, get information.
<rickspencer3> groovy
<elopio> but some more work is needed. It's in progress as part of the click sccope automation.
<rickspencer3> elopio, https://plus.google.com/109101768243927790674/posts/G3ZqXLR7WtN
<elopio> rickspencer3: awesome! specially the last sentence :)
<balloons> :)
<AkivaAvraham> Cannot install /tmp/com.ubuntu.developer.akiva.classical-music-youtube-dl_0.1_i386.click: Framework "ubuntu-sdk-14.10" not present on system (use --force-missing-framework option to override)
<AkivaAvraham> am I just missing a package?
<AkivaAvraham> What would be the best way to go about getting youtube-dl installed on the ubuntu touch?
<AkivaAvraham> it is a python script through and through so
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-01-07
<benoitc> hi all
<AkivaAvraham> benoitc, o/
<benoitc> i made a mistake in the developer namespace
<benoitc> is there a way to change it ?
<AkivaAvraham> benoitc, developer namespace?
<benoitc> in the click app store
<AkivaAvraham> benoitc, you mean in the manifest.json?
<AkivaAvraham> oh no experience with that. sorry :[
<benoitc> i mean in https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/account/
<benoitc> np :)
<AkivaAvraham> com.canonical.usensord.Error: open /sys/class/timed_output/vibrator/enable: no such file or directory
<AkivaAvraham> I'm getting this from my emulator
<AkivaAvraham> and my code doesnt seem to want to execute
<AkivaAvraham> Does app armor allow QProcess to run commands? My touch application won't work on the emulator :/
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Old Rock Day! :-)
<dholbach> hey balloons, looks like you forgot to hit "Publish page/changes" a couple of times :-)
<t1mp> clock-app shows "Location Service Error!" for me. Any ideas how I can figure out what's wrong?
<popey> t1mp: did you accept the here tickbox thing during the welcome wizard?
<jgdx> benoitc, after you publish an app, no, I don't think you can change it.
<jgdx> as a security measure IIRC. beuno^
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hey ho
<mzanetti> nice snowman :P
<mivoligo> mzanetti: :D
<mivoligo> mzanetti: something seams to be wrong with city levels, it looks like https://code.launchpad.net/~mpredotka/machines-vs-machines/fix-issues-city-levels wasn't merged properly
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I was playing a little today and noticed the city backgrounds were "old"
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hmm... seems to be merged fine
<mzanetti> what's "old"?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: the background are not updated to the proper version
<mivoligo> mzanetti: also the sound for the hammer is somehow broken. It sounds like endless tatatatatatatatatata where enemies are around
<mzanetti> mivoligo: yeah, most sounds are still broken
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ah, ok
<mzanetti> mivoligo: it's on my todo.
<mzanetti> want to finish those levels first
<mzanetti> that soooooo much work :D
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I believe so :)
<mzanetti> but I'm at level 25 now :) only the underwater world left
<mzanetti> mivoligo: well, for the city levels, not sure... launchpad says it's merged
<mzanetti> and from what I can see it is updated
<mzanetti> before the issues were much worse, now it's ok I'd say. some could use a little "move-the-path-upwards" still
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I know but for example on level 23, when you put a tower next to the heart it looks like it's enough space for one more tower below
<mzanetti> mivoligo: yep, but I think you simply didn't fix that (yet) :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: there's some more with that issue
<mivoligo> mzanetti: :D
<mivoligo> I'm sure I did
<mivoligo> mzanetti: maybe I did mess up with the branch though
<mzanetti> I know when I merged that branch I checked them out and thought: Ok, it's better, still a bit odd at times
<mzanetti> maybe you didn't commit all your local changes?
<mivoligo> hmm, might be that
<mivoligo> I don't have that branch anymore localy
<mzanetti> mivoligo: looking at the diff, it only has changes for level 16 - 20
<mzanetti> that branch doesn't touch level 23 at all
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I think it was before we decided to have 6 levels of one theme
<mzanetti> ah, right
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok, I pulled that branch and checked. It's my fault. Images are in the old version :D
<mivoligo> mzanetti: as you said I probably didn't commit changes
<mzanetti> :/
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hopefully you still have them around
<mzanetti> was it a lot of work?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: yes, I have them
<mzanetti> ok, great :)
<mivoligo> I'll push it later on
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I don't know though, how you could think it was better than before :D
<mzanetti> haha
<mzanetti> I think I checked out the first two city levels and the island seems to have moved a little
<mzanetti> tbh I did think "Meh... there's still room for improvement" but I didn't want to complain
<mivoligo> mzanetti: please do complain
<mzanetti> :)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I think there are more problems when people are kind than honest
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok, I'm off, I'll try to push the fix for it tonight. Can't wait to play the finished version!
<mzanetti> hehe, same here
<mzanetti> see you
<dholbach> davidcalle, I just ran linkchecker again and it looks like there's a lot of 404 links to "Guides (redirect)"
<davidcalle> dholbach, arg, I honestly don't know what's wrong with this page :/
<dholbach> <li class="">
<dholbach> 	<a href="ubuntu-webapps-guide" class="">Guides (redirect)</a>
<dholbach> </li>
<dholbach> not sure where that comes from
<dholbach> davidcalle, I'll change the entry in the menu column from yes to no
<dholbach> davidcalle, and maybe the link should be something other than "ubuntu-webapps-guide"
<davidcalle> dholbach, hmm, I have an issue with my cache, I'm sure I fixed both ^ yesterday, I see a lot of menu items that shouldn't be there anymore and I'm constantly logged out.
<dholbach> mhall119, ^ do you know?
<dholbach> davidcalle, I get logged out too every now and then
<dholbach> davidcalle, grrr, I had thought I had fixed it now, but the link showed up again
<dholbach> hum
<davidcalle> dholbach, I know, It's bugging me since yesterday, every now and then I go back to it and try
<dholbach> mhall119, do we still have a copy of the /showdown page somewhere?
<dholbach> https://web.archive.org/web/20140824034446/http://developer.ubuntu.com/showdown/ unfortunately is only up to 2014-08-24
<mardy> mzanetti: hi! I want to build the click of reminders-app, but QtCreator complains about the build dir, which is not present in the chroot; I think I followed all of the steps in README.md... What am I missing?
<mardy> mzanetti: it's the first time I cross-build something with qtcreator, so I might be missing some packages, or some steps that you took for granted
<mhall119> dholbach: I don't think so, was it not in the list of pages to get copied over?
<dholbach> mhall119, no, doesn't look like it
<mhall119> dholbach: hmm, I may have something in an export...
 * dholbach crosses fingers
<mhall119> dholbach: no luck, all of my exports are from 2013
<dholbach> now's probably good time to delete them ;-)
<mhall119> the ones from 2012 too :)
<mhall119> I wonder if the old DB is still around
<mzanetti> mardy: hey
<mzanetti> mardy: so, delete the CMakeLists.txt.user (if any)  and open the main CMakeLists.txt in qtcreator
<mzanetti> mardy: it will ask you for what kits you want to build
<mzanetti> in there you'll have "Desktop" and you should have something like "ubuntu sdk 15.04"
<mzanetti> so far alright?
<mardy> mzanetti: I have 14.10, is that good enough?
<mzanetti> yes
<mzanetti> mardy: select that
<mardy> mzanetti: yep,selected
<mzanetti> then, if you just run it, does it give you a error?
<mardy> mzanetti: yes, let me paste it
<dholbach> mhall119, hum... so what do you suggest we do about the /showdown pages?
<mardy> mzanetti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9687982
<mzanetti> mardy: hmm... haven't seen this before... let me try
<mhall119> dholbach: if it's just /showdown/ we can put something up with temporary content for now
<dholbach> mhall119, in the past there was /showdown/apps
<mardy> mzanetti: what do you have in your "Build directory" field?
<dholbach> mhall119, and there was /showdown/rules as well
<mhall119> right...
<dholbach> mhall119, for now I could just take the last blog entry, put it on /showdown with a few modifications
<mhall119> /showdown/apps we can do away with
<dholbach> and make the other redirects to /showdown
<mhall119> that'll work for now
<mhall119> I'm checking one last place I might have a copy
<dholbach> ok cool
<mzanetti> mardy: /home/mzanetti/Develop/build-reminders-app-UbuntuSDK_for_armhf_GCC_ubuntu_sdk_14_10_utopic-Default
<mzanetti> the default, generated by QtC
<mhall119> darn, Feb 2014 is the newest...
<dholbach> ok, I'll take a look at it
<dholbach> thanks
<mzanetti> mardy: interesting is the first line of your paste
<mzanetti> mardy: here it says: 15:58:44: Running steps for project com.ubuntu.reminders...
<mzanetti> instead of 15:58:44: Running steps for trunk...
<mzanetti> zbenjamin: do you know what's going on with mardy's QtC?
<mzanetti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9687982
<zbenjamin> yes
<zbenjamin> the click chroots do only support projects in ~
<mzanetti> heh
<mzanetti> aha!
<zbenjamin> its not QtC its click
<zbenjamin> well maybe you can configure them to mount /media
<zbenjamin> then it would work as well
<mzanetti> that's helpful. thanks zbenjamin. I didn't know that
<zbenjamin> np
<mardy> zbenjamin: ah, thanks, I'll copy the project somewhere else then
<mardy> mzanetti: now it fails with this: /bin/sh: 1: INTLTOOL_MERGE-NOTFOUND: not found
<mardy> mzanetti: but I just installed intltool into the chroot, or at least I think so...
<mzanetti> mardy: that should work then...
<mzanetti> mardy: open qtcreator's tools -> options
<mzanetti> go to ubuntu, select the chroot, click maintainance
<mzanetti> install it in there
<mardy> mzanetti: yep, I did so, but still it didn't pick it up; but now it's OK, after wiping out the build dir completely
<mzanetti> mardy: Build -> Run cmake
<mzanetti> that should help too
<JoannisO> Hey! I'm trying to develop a QT app so I selected in the SDK the template "App with QML Extension Library" since that seemed most fit. Instead of a project I see "CMakeLists.txt" as a project with a project-folder icon. I can't edit my project files from the editor now.
<bzoltan> JoannisO:  cmake project is a valid project type ... do you prefer qmake projects?
<JoannisO> It's not that I don't want a cmake project. I can't edit the files from the editor unless I open the filesystem tab. But when I try to compile it it says "No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop."
<bzoltan> JoannisO:  if yes, then there is a solution for you. You will need to set up the SDK PPA (that you might have done already) and create a 15.04 click chroot
<JoannisO> I think the editor misunderstands the CMakeLists.txt as project file.
<bzoltan> JoannisO: OK, that is a known problem. Go to the Tools->Options... -> Ubuntu tab
<JoannisO> I'm there.
<bzoltan> JoannisO: Hit the Maintain button of the click chroot you want to use
<JoannisO> Okay.
<JoannisO> Do I "apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<bzoltan> JoannisO:  an dinstall the intltool package
<bzoltan> JoannisO:  but the "general messages" window in the QtCreator tells you why the cmake failed
<JoannisO> I can't find the general messages but it works now. Thanks a lot!
<bzoltan> JoannisO:  no probs :)
<renatu> popey, hi, could you help me to find somebody to review this: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/quick-memo/fix-item-focus/+merge/245761
<ahayzen> t1mp, ping
<AkivaAvraham> Can you use qprocess in qml apps, or will it always be blocked by apparmor?
<popey> renatu: stefano is the only guy working on that app - it's his own.
<renatu> popey, what is his nick?
<popey> renatu: sverzegnassi
<renatu> popey, thanks
<popey> np
<renatu> sverzegnassi, could you take a look on this mr: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/quick-memo/fix-item-focus/+merge/245761
<taiebot> Hi all. I am looking for a charitable man. I am struggling with this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1323837. I had to live with a non working phone for the holiday period due to this bug (2 weeks with no network :-(). But i have found an app designed for meego which could solve my problem. I would love if someone could port it to UT. It is written in qml so hopefully not to difficult to por
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1323837 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Sim toolkit is not available on UT" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<AkivaAvraham> taiebot, I'm charitable, but I don't own a phone ~
<taiebot> The app can be found here. https://gitorious.org/meego-ux/meego-app-satk/source/6296ebb569697c5a80ee6b518ccf8c331d7cb840:doc/sim_toolkit_design_draft.txt#L1
<AkivaAvraham> DS-McGuire, o/
<DS-McGuire> AkivaAvraham, o/
<AkivaAvraham> brb in 40 minutes.
<DS-McGuire> ok :)
<taiebot> AkivaAvraham i suppose a phone is needed to do this
<AkivaAvraham> taiebot, indeed - good luck with your quest.
<t1mp> ahayzen: hi
<ahayzen> t1mp, i see that bug 1341814 is possibly fixed :) ... however i assume it is only on vivid? ... so is there a workaround we can use now we know what the issue was?
<ubot5> bug 1341814 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Using search in the header can sometimes have a text field from a different tab" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1341814
<t1mp> ahayzen: yes, gcollura fixed it :)
<ahayzen> t1mp, :) ... i'm trying at the moment to copy what the patch is but from the actual app
<gcollura> ahayzen, I'm coming to rescue you :) give me a sec
<t1mp> hmm seems that the branch with the fix is not linked to the bug?
<ahayzen> gcollura, thanks :)
<ahayzen> ..oh yeah the one i'm looking at has been superseded
<gcollura> ahayzen, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1400297/comments/4
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1400297 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "PageHeadState doens't correctly update head.contents" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<ahayzen> gcollura, awesome thanks i'll try it :D
<gcollura> t1mp, for a unknown reason the bug didn't get linked when I re-requested the MP with the new branch
<t1mp> ok the branch is linked to the bugs now
<ahayzen> t1mp, thanks
<gcollura> ahayzen, you will see some warning though, related to 'cannot anchors to something which is not parent/sibling', don't worry everything works anyway
<ahayzen> gcollura, just because i'm interested why did it get changed to a QtObject {} ?
<t1mp> gcollura: great, thanks for the comment
<gcollura> ahayzen, to make it not accessible from the outside
<ahayzen> gcollura, cool that makes sense :)
<gcollura> aka 'private member'
<gcollura> t1mp, yw
<ahayzen> yeah
<t1mp> ahayzen: because https://code.launchpad.net/~gcollura/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-1341814-and-1400297/+merge/245552/comments/606247
<ahayzen> t1mp, thanks
<gcollura> ahayzen, if you see some weird errors/bugs ping me please :)
<ahayzen> gcollura, awesome it seems to be working :) ... bring on searching/filtering in the music-app :D
<gcollura> ahayzen, :D great!
<gcollura> ahayzen, do you get a warning like QML TextField: Cannot anchor to an item that isn't a parent or sibling. in the app output?
<ahayzen> gcollura, no ...
<ahayzen> gcollura, it seems to be working ok so far (i'm sure my reviewers will find something though lol)
<ahayzen> gcollura, i have a mp here if your interested https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/add-sdk-search-support-002/+merge/245787
<gcollura> ahayzen, ok good, I get this warning only while using my workaround with ubuntu-sdk-14.10 weird
<gcollura> with staging branch everything is fine
<ahayzen> gcollura, :) i'm on utopic desktop... at which point do you get it?
<ahayzen> and rtm device
<gcollura> ahayzen, when the head.contents get changed by a State
<ahayzen> gcollura, hmm at the moment we either have a page with searching and no other actions... or a page with actions and no searching :)
<ahayzen> gcollura, so maybe thats wht i don't see it...but we may have both soon
<gcollura> ahayzen, if you run my sample code attached to the bug report you can see what I am talking about
<ahayzen> gcollura, oh yeah weird i don't see that
<gcollura> ahayzen, this is an issue of my workaround + trusty toolkit, this doesn't occur on the staging branch
<gcollura> nothing to worry about :)
<ahayzen> gcollura, but i get it with your code but not with mine
<ahayzen> gcollura, if i remove the ... contents: Label { text: searchPage.title } ... then it is fine
<ahayzen> ...and i don't think you need it anyway?
<gcollura> ahayzen, I used a Label there as a placeholder
<gcollura> I could have used a more complex component, like the header we use in telegram
<ahayzen> ah yes that is more complex
<t1mp> in PageHeadStyle there is a binding that binds contents.anchors.fill to its parent (contentsContainer), maybe that is related to the error
<t1mp> but that binding should only be active while your Label is the Page.head.contents
<t1mp> hmm..
<t1mp> maybe its value is not being unset when it is no longer the contents of the header.
<t1mp> gcollura: you are not using the deprecated tools property or Page.__customHeaderContents (also deprecated) right?
<gcollura> no t1mp
<t1mp> okay. I don't know then why you get those warnings
<ahayzen> t1mp, is there a known bug for where the search bar doesn't fill the width of the header after navigating to a page with 3+ actions and then back to one that only has 1 ?
<AkivaAvraham> ahayzen, hey do you know if you can run qprocess in qml apps?
<AkivaAvraham> ahayzen, rather, on the touch?
<AkivaAvraham> erm let me be more clear,
<ahayzen> AkivaAvraham, QProcess ?
<AkivaAvraham> will app armor allow you to run qprocess?
<AkivaAvraham> ahayzen, yah, the qt library for executing system commands.
<ahayzen> AkivaAvraham, idk try it or ask jdstrand
<AkivaAvraham> I tried it, i'm getting an apparmor log denying the attempt to "exec" the process.
<AkivaAvraham> jdstrand, any idea whether I can get this app to work? Its just executing youtube-dl
<t1mp> ahayzen: no, there is no bug report for that
<ahayzen> t1mp, ok cool i'll make a mini app and report a bug :)
<t1mp> ahayzen: thanks!
<t1mp> ahayzen: please include the code of the mini app in the report
<ahayzen> t1mp, will do :)
<ahayzen> t1mp, bug 1408481
<ubot5> bug 1408481 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Header contents not full width after navigating to a page with more actions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1408481
<ahayzen> t1mp, your probably gonna tell me my code is wrong ;)
<t1mp> ahayzen: yes, don't use tools ;)
<ahayzen> t1mp, tools ...
<t1mp> I mean this         tools: WorldTabTools {
<t1mp>             objectName: "worldTab_tools"
<t1mp>         }
<ahayzen> t1mp, oh you mean tools: WorldTabTools { ? that is from the qtc template arg i'll remove it
<t1mp> ohh..
<ahayzen> t1mp, i'll push a new one up, and it still occurs without it
<t1mp> zbenjamin: ^ remove the tools from the qtc template please :)
<ahayzen> t1mp, but yeah that doesn't affect it, the issue is still there
<zbenjamin> t1mp: we accept patches you know ;)
<t1mp> zbenjamin: what's the project for the templates? to report a bug
<t1mp> ahayzen: okay. That's what I guessed. I will check out the bug tomorrow
<zbenjamin> t1mp: the project is called "bugs_for_timp"
<ahayzen> t1mp, cool thanks
<t1mp> zbenjamin: no, that's a secret project with only supercool new stuff
<zbenjamin> ;)
 * t1mp going offline now. cu tomorrow.
<ahayzen> balloons, ping
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-01-08
<dholbach> good morning
<justCarakas> good morning dholbach
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Joy Germ Day! :-D
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hi, I did push fixed city backgrounds last night. The level with added island is included there, so you don't have to merge "level-24-fix" branch
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hi
<mzanetti> mivoligo: so basically I should merge another-fix-for-city-levels and discard the other?
<mivoligo> yes
<mzanetti> mivoligo: ok, can you delete the level-24-fix then and link the bug report to the another-fix-for-city-levels please?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: sure
<mzanetti> thanks
<mivoligo> mzanetti: done
<mzanetti> :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I hope I'll finish all levels this weekend
<mzanetti> mivoligo: only thing left is the info/about page then I guess
<mivoligo> mzanetti: great!
<mivoligo> mzanetti: and settings
<mzanetti> right...
<mivoligo> mzanetti: oh, and the tower info modal dialog
<mzanetti> mivoligo: ?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: now, when you click the tower info, you could see the game pause modal dialog under info one
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hmm, I thought I did show you that
<mivoligo> mzanetti: http://screencloud.net/v/hQRI
<mzanetti> hmm, no, haven't seen that
<mzanetti> mivoligo: can you please report a bug?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok, I'll do that
<dholbach> so in the past the default app template in the sdk had a "components/" directory - but not any more - what's the canonical place for components you add throughout the development process?
<bzoltan> dholbach: I do not think we have a canonical place for components ...
<dholbach> bzoltan, so "dump everything in ."?
<nik90_> dholbach: I think it just became a standard practice for developers to put components inside "/components" folder
<bzoltan> dholbach:  sounds silly , but yes, that is an option too... even if it would be ugly.
<dholbach> nik90_, the default app template used to have a HelloComponent in components/
<nik90_> true
<dholbach> so in a training example I could just say "remove the HelloComponent, now add yours in there"
<dholbach> but I wasn't quite sure what the new place for this was
<dholbach> so I should tell them to "add the components/ directory"?
<nik90_> it really depends on which kind of project they are using (cmake, qmake, qmlproject) since while using cmake, people tend to put all their top level directories into "app"
<nik90_> so the components would be in app/components
<nik90_> but it is good to encourage putting all components into a single folder for better project organization
<dholbach> ok, cool, I'll add some more docs to tell them to create a components/ dir
<mihir> hey nik90_ happy new year :)
<nik90_> mihir: happy new year
<nik90_> Hope you had a nice vacation
<mihir> nik90_: yup it was nice , was little busy in changing my Job :|
<nik90_> Ah
<nik90_> Well you were preparing for the next year
<mihir> hehe , yes , finally I cleared it an now have to move to Bangalore from my home town.
<dholbach> mhall119, I'm updating https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/qml/tutorials/building-your-first-qml-app/ - I guess we can require 14.04 now, right?
<dholbach> the current code in lp:ubuntu-sdk-tutorials won't even build in an armhf kit any more
<dholbach> mhall119, I need some help... on https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/qml/tutorials/building-your-first-qml-app/ is the whole table definition for line numbers necessary?
<dholbach> like one column for lines with lines of <div> entries for each line number?
<dholbach> or will something like putting "gutter: true" somewhere make it work as well? :)
<elopio> kenvandine: jgdx: http://pad.ubuntu.com/less-flaky
<elopio> hey, I got only two remaining problems!
<kenvandine> elopio, woot
<popey> nik90_: are the issues you identified in this merge now fixed to your satisfaction? (i.e. can you approve it?) https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/NewDayView-Final/+merge/242346
<nik90_> popey: sure, will do
<popey> thanks!
<mhall119> dholbach: looking now
<DS-McGuire> Can anybody do a test for me? I have just released my simple HTML5 app into the store and I would like someone to just test it works on a device since I don't have one anymore. https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/1378/
<dholbach> mhall119, no worries - I figured it out
<mhall119> I was just about to say, everything there looks correct to me :)
<DS-McGuire> popey, Would you do me a solid? ^^
<aquarius> DS-McGuire, I can't tell what app that is; only you can see that page.
<DS-McGuire> aquarius, Oh god damnit haha! The app's name in the store is Golf Score Card
<popey> DS-McGuire: sure
<aquarius> DS-McGuire, testing now
<DS-McGuire> popey, Thanks, I tested it on my desktop but I have had trouble getting the emulator running.
<DS-McGuire> Thanks :)
<aquarius> DS-McGuire, although, to be clear, I am no golfer. I think Somerset Maugham called it "a good walk spoiled", and I'm with him. You want willcooke for golf stuff :)
<aquarius> DS-McGuire, first thing: on the starting screen, it's called "app", and it shouldn't be; it should be called "Golf Score Card".
<popey> DS-McGuire: doesn't launch here
<DS-McGuire> aquarius, Hahah! Neither am I.
<aquarius> DS-McGuire, second, it's taking a very long time to start indeed; I suspect it may be broken somehow.
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2015-01-08-162740.png
<popey> i get that
<aquarius> me too
<aquarius> yep.
<aquarius> DS-McGuire, I'd work on getting the emulator up and running if I were you.
<DS-McGuire> Well this started off well. haha! Thanks guys! I will the emulator working and pull the app from the store for the time being. Thanks anyway!
<aquarius> I shall refrain from reviewing it in the store, but you may want to withdraw it from the store until you're confident it's fixed.
<aquarius> aha,cool :)
<popey> +1
<DS-McGuire> :) Thanks again!
<popey> np
<DS-McGuire> lmao! What is the password for the emulator?
 * popey runs up to mzanetti and cuddles him tightly
<popey> mzanetti: offline reminders!
<mzanetti> :)
<popey> got bored at christmas?
<mzanetti> popey: you're the first to notice it, like 3 weeks after I sent the mail
<mzanetti> I implemented this in nov + dec
<popey> I was on holiday ☻
<popey> haha
<popey> to be fair balloons noticed it and pinged me
<popey> its a bit nice!
<mzanetti> ok, yes. he even prepped a click package
<mzanetti> now lets see when dpm gets into publishing mood again :) the current published reminders version is like a year old :
<mzanetti> :D
<Elleo> ooh, offline support in reminders? awesome :)
<mzanetti> and much more
<mzanetti> you can even use it without evernote account now
<Elleo> I still have to switch to my Jolla for evernote stuff a lot of the time at the moment, since I'm usually make notes while on the tube with no network
<Elleo> getting rid of that limitation is a big plus for me :)
<mzanetti> Elleo: forwarded you a mail
<popey> Elleo: we put podbird as recommended app in the store for you.
<popey> no pressure
<aquarius> DS-McGuire, 0000
<mzanetti> (make sure to read it bottom up, as I made the mistake of top-posting)
<DS-McGuire> aquarius, Thank you! hahaa!
<Elleo> popey: heh, thanks, now I'll have to actually implement all the things I promised people :P
<aquarius> Elleo, aha, I wanted to ask you about that -- I subscribe to a podcast in podbird and it doesn't show any episodes :(
<popey> :D
<Elleo> aquarius: probably my hacky feed parser choking on something, let me know the feed and I'll look into it :)
<Elleo> mzanetti: thanks, will have a play with the new stuff :)
<aquarius> Elleo, Bad Voltage feed...
<Elleo> aquarius: that's odd, that one works for me
<aquarius> Elleo, that's why I'm mentioning it :)
<aquarius> oh! now it's populated!
<aquarius> I pulled to refresh a few times
<aquarius> you might want to distinguish between "still fetching" and "have fetched and there isn't anything">
<aquarius> Elleo, and you're not unescaping output right; first line of uupc S07E38 has an unescaped &#8217; quote mark in it
<aquarius> but now I can have a play with it, hooray :)
<Elleo> aquarius: well the spinner should display until its finished fetching
<Elleo> aquarius: so I think something else is going funny there
<Elleo> aquarius: might be failing to update the displayed model after importing stuff I guess
<aquarius> Elleo, ya, not sure, but there's *something* going on.
<Elleo> so going out of it and back in might have been what made it display
 * aquarius listens to today's BV )
<aquarius> :)
<Elleo> heh
<Elleo> I haven't listened to the whole thing yet but I had a listen to mhall119's interview earlier
<aquarius> and mhall119 was excellent, I thought
 * mhall119 *blushed*
<Elleo> yeah, it was very good
<Elleo> he handled your 'orrible lot well ;)
<mhall119> they weren't all horrible
<mhall119> Lunduke was quite charming
<mhall119> I nearly fell for his seductive voice at the end
<Elleo> heh
<mhall119> no idea what was up with the puppet though....
<balloons> mzanetti, yes /i've been playing with reminders trying to break it, etc. i should give more feedback today i hope
<mzanetti> cool :)
<DS-McGuire> What framework should be using for a HTML5 app?
<elopio> bfiller: are you or one from your team going to join us?
<elopio> kenvandine: jgdx ^?
<kenvandine> elopio, oh... sorry, i can't connect to google hangouts, calendar or gmail atm...
<kenvandine> cable modem suckage... to much packet loss
<kenvandine> i worked from a coffee shop until i ran out of power :/
<kenvandine> but back home now connected to the internet with what feels like a string and 2 cans
<bfiller> elopio: see my email, we are not going to attend today
<elopio> ok.
<DS-McGuire> Can anybody help me with this? : :-1: error: security_policy_version_matches_framework (app.apparmor): 1.1 != 1.2 (ubuntu-sdk-14.10-html)
<AkivaAvraham> DS-McGuire, o/
<DS-McGuire> AkivaAvraham, o/
<AkivaAvraham> i'm pretty new to app armor,
<AkivaAvraham> it looks like you need to adjust your framework.
<AkivaAvraham> erm
<DS-McGuire> should it be 15.04?
<AkivaAvraham> DS-McGuire, I don't know... I had something similar to this earlier; I ended up recreating my project under a different framework. The emulator otherwise wouldnt run my app.
<DS-McGuire> AkivaAvraham, I have the exact same problem! My app wont run. it works on the desktop fine. I get so confused with the frameworks.
<AkivaAvraham> DS-McGuire, yah it needs to be documented better.
<AkivaAvraham> DS-McGuire, I was able to get it to work btw when I tried a different framework
<AkivaAvraham> I forgot how I figured out which one was right though.
<DS-McGuire> AkivaAvraham, Do you know which one?
<DS-McGuire> Oh, haha!
<AkivaAvraham> DS-McGuire, still annoying though because app-armor wouldnt allow my program to run, due to a exec.
<AkivaAvraham> I posted a question on ask ubuntu, no answers :(
<DS-McGuire> AkivaAvraham, This is a nightmare.
<AkivaAvraham> DS-McGuire, I agree.
<DS-McGuire> mhall119, Any insight?
<AkivaAvraham> DS-McGuire, I really got to get off reddit and get back into the swing of things.
<DS-McGuire> AkivaAvraham, I know that feeling ahha!
<AkivaAvraham> DS-McGuire, okay this day forward. No more reddit except ubuntuappdev
<DS-McGuire> AkivaAvraham, haha! Yes!
<AkivaAvraham> DS-McGuire, okay firefox closed!
<AkivaAvraham> DS-McGuire, what you working on today btw?
<DS-McGuire> AkivaAvraham, It's a simple golf score card written in HTML5. Even though I don't like writing in HTML5 anymore I wanted to finish it.
<AkivaAvraham> DS-McGuire, ah cool
<AkivaAvraham> DS-McGuire, the other day, I made a youtube music extractor app. Wouldnt work on the phone though because of app armor
<DS-McGuire> AkivaAvraham, We need to figure out how to use app armor :/
<AkivaAvraham> DS-McGuire, you know how to give yourself permissions?
<DS-McGuire> AkivaAvraham, What do you mean?
<AkivaAvraham> DS-McGuire, oh I remember now
<AkivaAvraham> DS-McGuire, to set your framework
<AkivaAvraham> go to manifest.json
<DS-McGuire> Yeah in there :P
<AkivaAvraham> DS-McGuire, the security policy groups... I don't think there is one that allows for command execution.
<DS-McGuire> AkivaAvraham, Hmm, I think you are right.
<DS-McGuire> Would developer mode have anything to do with it?
<AkivaAvraham> DS-McGuire, hmmmmm i'll try
<jdstrand> if you ship the extractor in your click you can execute it
<AkivaAvraham> jdstrand, the extractor?
<jdstrand> the app is chdir'd to the install directory
<jdstrand> maybe I was responding to the wrong thing
<jdstrand> AkivaAvraham: what do you want to execute?
<AkivaAvraham> jdstrand, youtube-dl
<jdstrand> what is that?
<AkivaAvraham> its a python script, extracts youtube videos
<AkivaAvraham> theres a package in your repos
<jdstrand> ok, so you can execute anything in your click install directory
<jdstrand> but you can't call out to interpreter's like python
<jdstrand> so you'd need to ship that interpreter and execute it to execute your python script
<AkivaAvraham> jdstrand, well it is executed like, "youtube-dl -xi myurl
<AkivaAvraham> jdstrand, ah okay right,
<AkivaAvraham> jdstrand, like the fellow did with python.
<AkivaAvraham> java*
<jdstrand> yes
<jdstrand> that's because there isn't currently a framework defined for python (or java)
<AkivaAvraham> jdstrand, anything I can do to help that?
<AkivaAvraham> Well at least I now know what to do :P
<gcollura> is there a way to track screen fps?
<elopio> kenvandine: it's all yours: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-system-settings/my_less_flaky/+merge/245902
<kenvandine> elopio, woot!
<kenvandine> i'll look at it
<AkivaAvraham> DS-McGuire, I'm happy you kept the SABDFL's :)
<DS-McGuire> AkivaAvraham, I am glad you're happy with it :)
<ahayzen> gcollura, there is a performance overlay
<gcollura> ahayzen, I know, but I don't recall it showed fps
<ahayzen> gcollura, it shows time to draw a frame? so you could calculate it
 * gcollura checks again
<ahayzen> gcollura, you should be < 16ms for florian to be happy :)
<dobey> why would the sdk complain that manifest.json is missing from the .ubuntu-sdk-deploy directory when trying to build a click, when the file is clearly there (as proven by running ls)?
<ahayzen> gcollura, you can also use the Analyze part of QtCreator then that'll give you the frame rate if you click on the render time part
<ahayzen> gcollura, this may be of use https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpU6md2mMFs skip to ~3:40 for 'how to measure'
<gcollura> under < 16 ms? :o
<ahayzen> gcollura, yep :) we managed to get most of music to that :D
<gcollura> wow this line make miracles http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mhall119/ureadit/2.0/view/head:/components/MultiColumnListView.qml#L90
<DS-McGuire> Can someone please tell me what Click Build Target I am suppose to use before I pull my teeth out!
<AkivaAvraham> DS-McGuire, mmmmm the one your system is running.
<AkivaAvraham> I think
<ahayzen> gcollura, yep :)
<gcollura> ahayzen, do you think can I get anything better? http://imgur.com/a/vqsOb
<ahayzen> gcollura, we incubate things, load things in async and hide anythign that is offscreen
<DS-McGuire> So 14.04? AkivaAvraham Even though I want to deploy it to 15.04 Ubuntu touch phones?
<AkivaAvraham> DS-McGuire, I think you do that in publishing.
<ahayzen> gcollura, get it to zero ;) ... joking... it looks good so far, are you using qtc to analyse what is making it slow?
<DS-McGuire> AkivaAvraham, Can you explain?
<AkivaAvraham> DS-McGuire, again; I'm very not sure on this, but
<AkivaAvraham> DS-McGuire, lets say you have a i386 emulator
<AkivaAvraham> so for running the app on that emulator, you would build i386
 * DS-McGuire is listening
<AkivaAvraham> if you had an arm emulator, you would build it with arm.
<AkivaAvraham> you would run the arm build on the arm emulator.
<gcollura> ahayzen, not yet, mostly because on the desktop I can't really see the difference in rendering speed
<AkivaAvraham> you could not run arm on your desktop, because your desktop is x_64 or whatever
<ahayzen> gcollura, you can analyse the device through qtc as well
<AkivaAvraham> x86_64
<DS-McGuire> AkivaAvraham, That all makes sense with the emulator, but what about when I publish to the store?
<AkivaAvraham> DS-McGuire, then I think, and Ive never published to the store, and ive been corrected before
<AkivaAvraham> but i think then, you create a build for each platform you wish to target, then build a click package for it and release them all to the store.
<beuno> DS-McGuire, so
<AkivaAvraham> I'm sure I'm wrong somewhere in this explanation.
<beuno> if your app is compiled
<beuno> you'll need to create a "fat" click package
<DS-McGuire> Of course, I forgot about click.
<beuno> to support as many architectures as possible
<beuno> in the same click package
<AkivaAvraham> oh interesting :)
<beuno> if it's pure QML, you can ignore that part
<beuno> just pick any target, it'll be fine
<beuno> lp:click-reviewers-tools will find issues with your package before uploading
<beuno> if it is compiled, here's some tips on fat packages: http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2014/12/creating-mutli-arch-click-packages.html
<DS-McGuire> beuno, My app is HTML5, I uploaded it to the store however it does't load. I have tried 14.04, 14.10 and 15.04 and none of them work, any idea why?
<beuno> DS-McGuire, k, so not compiled
<beuno> DS-McGuire, you upload it to the store, it passes all the checks
<beuno> and when you install it from the store, it doesn't work?
<DS-McGuire> beuno, Yes.
<beuno> the store doesn't change the click package in any way, it leaves the binary intact
<DS-McGuire> No, both popey and someone else tried it and it didn't load. When I downloaded it and installed it onm y emulator it also didn't work.
<beuno> I don't know why it wouldn't work, I'd suggest taking that same click, and pushing it to a device or the emulator
<beuno> debug there
<beuno> the store doesn't change it at all, so if the click works when sideloaded, it'll work from the store
<DS-McGuire> beuno, It never worked when I tried it out on a device/emulator, only worked running it via the desktop.
<beuno> oh
<beuno> so that's why, no?
<beuno> those environments are very different
<DS-McGuire> Yeah, sorry that's what I mean't.
<beuno> chances are
<beuno> there are missing dependencies
<beuno> that are available on the desktop and not on touch
<DS-McGuire> Would app amour have anything to do with it?
<beuno> it might, depending on how you're running the click package
<beuno> if you're running it directly, you might be skipping confinment on the desktop
<DS-McGuire> Hmm,
<beuno> I'm not sure how to debug at that level
<DS-McGuire> I was getting error: security_policy_version however I could still build a click package from it.
<beuno> jdstrand might be able to guide you
<DS-McGuire> I was getting confused as weather I should be using a 14.04 target or a 15.04.
<beuno> if the store accepted it, then it wouldn't of had that error
<beuno> I need to drop off, G+ might be a good place to throw it at, there's a touch appdev community
<DS-McGuire> beuno, Come to think of it I might of had that error after messing around a bit.
<DS-McGuire> beuno, Thanks, I do know of that community, I also built the sub reddit /r/UbuntuAppDev so I will post it in there as well.
<AkivaAvraham> beuno, thanks; I appreciated your insight
<AkivaAvraham> DS-McGuire, when we get this figured out, we will have to create a guide for this.
<DS-McGuire> beuno, Yes thank you!
<DS-McGuire> AkivaAvraham, Dear God, yes!
<AkivaAvraham> DS-McGuire, right now, I'm trying to figure out how to bundle a python interpreter.
<DS-McGuire> AkivaAvraham, Way out of my league haha!
<DS-McGuire> AkivaAvraham, Would should work on something together!
<AkivaAvraham> indeed we should.
<AkivaAvraham> DS-McGuire, one thing that is on my list, is creating a plugin for autopilot3.
<DS-McGuire> AkivaAvraham, That sounds quite hard for me but I am willing to give it a shit :)
<DS-McGuire> **** SHOT
<AkivaAvraham> :o
<DS-McGuire> hahah! Sorry
<AkivaAvraham> ive been going through the c++ qt doc from the beginning to hopefully the end. Its helped given me a much better understanding of so much.
<AkivaAvraham> DS-McGuire, anyways if you come up with an app idea, we should tackle it together, and push it out the door.
<gcollura> ahayzen, I can get qtcreator to connect to my device, anyway does replacing the item with an empty rectangle really help? if the item isn't drawn at all, because its opacity is 0, why should we care if it's empty or full?
<DS-McGuire> AkivaAvraham, Sounds good to me. I will grab some food and see what I can do :)
<ahayzen> gcollura, replacing a transparent rectangle with an item does help a tiny bit
<ahayzen> gcollura, or do u mean actually hiding items?
<gcollura> ahayzen, I am talking about this http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mhall119/ureadit/2.0/view/head:/components/MultiColumnListView.qml#L101
<ahayzen> Kaleo, what was the environment variable to disable the JIT cache on device again? (the one we could never remember in washington)
<ahayzen> gcollura, idk maybe... i would have thought just making it visible: false would be enough?
<gcollura> ahayzen, that's what I thought too
<ahayzen> gcollura, this may also be a helpful read https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/QtQuick.qtquick-visualcanvas-scenegraph-renderer/
<gcollura> ahayzen, I've already read it :)
<ahayzen> gcollura, especially the 'visualizing' section :)
<ahayzen> gcollura, ah cool :)
<AkivaAvraham> jdstrand, just curious; for bundling a python interpreter, do I want to look into using static libraries, or will that not work?
<jdstrand> static libraries would work fine
<jdstrand> well
<jdstrand> static binaries
<AkivaAvraham> jdstrand, thank you :)
<AkivaAvraham> jdstrand, is this the best way to do it?
<gcollura> ahayzen, actually setting visible to false when out of the screen, may cause some trouble in repeaters/listviews
<ahayzen> gcollura, they should actually do it themselves?
<ahayzen> gcollura, and in our custom columnflow we set them to false
<gcollura> if you set the opacity to 0, it's as good as making it invisible I think
<jdstrand> AkivaAvraham: I've not shipped an interpreter in a click before. that said, it might be easiest to take the python binary from the Ubuntu release you are targeting, then run ldd on it and copy all those libs into your click (with the python binary), then launch the interpreter with the appropriate LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<akiva-thinkpad> jdstrand, interesting!
<akiva-thinkpad> jdstrand, one last question; do I want to do ldd in cmake, or do it via qprocess?
<akiva-thinkpad> nvm
<dobey> akiva-thinkpad: talk to zyga about shipping python click packages
<akiva-thinkpad> dobey, thanks
<dobey> he's done a lot of work in that area
<Kaleo> ahayzen, I don't remember!
<ahayzen> Kaleo, lol :)
<akiva-thinkpad> dobey, He has an app with a python interpreter?
<akiva-thinkpad> maybe I can branch his code, and create a template
<dobey> akiva-thinkpad: yes, the checkbox app
<ahayzen> Kaleo, do you know who may know?
<akiva-thinkpad> dobey, okay great, am forking it now
<Kaleo> ahayzen, yes, ricmm
<ahayzen> Kaleo, thanks
<dobey> anyone know about sdk complaining about missing manifest.json when trying to build a click package?
<akiva-thinkpad> dobey, are you missing the manifest.json?
<akiva-thinkpad> :)
<kenvandine> elopio, you are my new hero!
<dobey> akiva-thinkpad: i am actually not, which is why i am confused :)
<dobey> akiva-thinkpad: if it were actually missing, i'd have some idea of where to look at least :-/
<akiva-thinkpad> dobey, Hold on, let me call a mac genius.
<ahayzen> gcollura, are you using that multicolumnlistview mhall119 made?
<gcollura> ahayzen, no, I'm implementing something similar
<ahayzen> gcollura, note we have something similar in music as well lol
<ahayzen> gcollura, what are you using yours for?
<gcollura> ahayzen, calculator-app
<ahayzen> gcollura, a mulitcolumnlist view? ... for the tablet UI or something?
<gcollura> ahayzen, no, I'm only looking at the delegate async loading
<ahayzen> gcollura, ah
<gcollura> ahayzen, I'm already having good results by using opacity: 0 when the item is out of screen and by setting clip: false when not needed
<ahayzen> gcollura, :)
<ahayzen> gcollura, if you have any hidden actions put them in loaderss
<gcollura> tomorrow I'll see if I can include async loading and ask for a MP (in reboot trunk)
<ahayzen> gcollura, :)
<gcollura> ahayzen, do you mean swipe actions?
<ahayzen> gcollura, yeah
<gcollura> ahayzen, I'll see tomorrow :) good night and thanks for your help :)
<ahayzen> gcollura, no problem :)
<ahayzen> balloons, ping
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-01-09
<RuthlessTiger> !help
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<RuthlessTiger> !patience
<ubot5> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<RuthlessTiger> What is the header name for drawing on QImage?
<RuthlessTiger> !cls
<RuthlessTiger> !clear
<RuthlessTiger> !QImage
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Static Electricity Day! :-D
<justCarakas> what a shock JamesTait
<JamesTait> Ba-dum, tsch!
<justCarakas> ^^
<jgdx> elopio, I found issues with start_session_bus as well. Good investigation
<DS-McGuire> I have pushed an app to the store however I can't find it if I boot and an emulator and try and download it. Any idea why?
<brendand> DS-McGuire, i don't think it will be available unless it works on all architectures
<brendand> DS-McGuire, i.e. html5 or qml only
<brendand> DS-McGuire, no compiled code
<brendand> DS-McGuire, in the emulator that is
<DS-McGuire> brendand, My app is Architecture independent :) I think the problem has been solved in other IRC channel, the problem was it was  ubuntu-core-15.04-dev1 and not 14.10 :)
<beuno> ah yes
<beuno> ubuntu-core is for Snappy
 * beuno makes crocodile noises
<DS-McGuire> I am just wondering, does any one know of any HTML5 apps in the store?
<DS-McGuire> I am wondering if it is all HTML5 apps that are having this problem.
<ahayzen> popey, o/ ... regarding music can we give QA whatever we have on monday morning? (hopefully by then we will have landed 1 or both of those remaining mps) ... unless you have already given QA the current app
<popey> ahayzen: based on your email I haven't given them anything
<popey> ahayzen: so yeah, we can pass them a click on monday.
<ahayzen> popey, cool thanks, it would be awesome to have searching in an app that is in the store :)
<popey> yeah
<popey> how close are we with that?
<ahayzen> popey, like there are 4 bugs for that 1 mp lol ... i've got a 1 liner to add now... then i wait for victor to tell me its all broken :)
<ahayzen> popey, in summary... 'soon' ;)
<popey> :D
<DS-McGuire> When debugging I have this warning: This project is using the experimental QML API extensions for QtWebKit and is therefore tied to a specific QtWebKit release. Is that something important that would stop my app from running on a device?
<gcollura> ahayzen, hey I went down to ~10ms avg in calculator-app :)
<ahayzen> gcollura, sweet :)
<ahayzen> gcollura, what else did you do?
<gcollura> ahayzen, I've used the "replace with a empty item" technique when the delegate is hidden
<ahayzen> gcollura, interesting
<gcollura> ahayzen, https://code.launchpad.net/~gcollura/ubuntu-calculator-app/reboot-better-scrolling-perf/+merge/245986
<ahayzen> gcollura, awesome :)
<gcollura> ahayzen, feel free to leave a review if you see anything wrong :)
<ahayzen> gcollura, i didn't see anything wrong...but i need to fix my kits/qtc it doesn't want to deploy cmake's to the device anymore..its fine with qmlproject though lol
<ahayzen> gcollura, so i can't analyse the device at the moment :(
 * ahayzen wonders if jumping to 3.19 kernel has broken something
<gcollura> ahayzen, you can create a .click package with click-buddy --provision --framework ubuntu-sdk-14.10
<ahayzen> gcollura, yeah i can do that
<ahayzen> gcollura, but i can't do it through qtc...as in i can't 'deploy' an app via qtc, therefore meaning i can't run the analyse? .. unless you can attach to the running one somehow
<gcollura> ahayzen, I haven't got any far with qtc yesterday, sorry. Anyway I only use command line tools, sorry :(
<aquarius> how do I, from Qt, in an Ubuntu SDK app, get the path to the folder that I'm allowed to write files in?
<popey> ahayzen: NICE!
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2015-01-09-190824.png
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2015-01-09-190917.png
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2015-01-09-190926.png
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2015-01-09-191224.png
<popey> \o/
 * popey buys beer to celebrate
<aquarius> aha, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/platform/guides/app-confinement/ describes how.
<ahayzen> popey, sweet :D
<ahayzen> popey, hopefully victor will pass it ;)
<ahayzen> gcollura, hah no worries ... i usually use qtc and would just hit a big button to do the analyse/deploy stuff ... but i've broken something so i'm back to my manual scripts
<aquarius> mardy, ping about online accounts -- is it a correct use of OA to store ssh credentials for connecting to a server in it?
<aquarius> or anyone who isn't mardy but knows the answer, of course :)
<mardy> aquarius: it's not the intended goal, but I think it could be used for that, too
<Guest62528> Hello
<mardy> aquarius: but note that on the phone OA is not trying to do any encription
<Guest62528> Are there any active developer websites for Ubuntu
<mardy> aquarius: IOW, I don't see any compelling reason to use OA versus a plain text file
<aquarius> mardy, cheers :)
<ahoneybun> yay released 1.8 of uBeginner! popey ahayzen mhall119
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, \o/
<ahoneybun> \0/
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, well done, this is with those splash changes?
<ahoneybun> yea ahayzen also added the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, and Ubuntu Touch contribute wiki links!
<ahoneybun> also fixed the name to uBeginner on the desktop!
<ahayzen> sweet :)
<ahoneybun> yep :)
<ahoneybun> so some good changes
<mhall119> ahoneybun: yay!
<ahoneybun> :) mhall119
<ahoneybun> this all started from you mhall119  lol
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-01-10
 * ahoneybun would pay someone to make a pebble app for ubuntu touch
<ahoneybun> I'm playing with sliders and they keep landing on my buttons or other elements, they have their own rows
<AkivaAvraham> ahoneybun, mmm?
<AkivaAvraham> ahoneybun, screenshot?
<DanChapman> Good Morning all o/
<aquarius> DanChapman, you're pretty good with qmake projects in Qt Creator, right?
<DanChapman> aquarius, i know a little qmake.. cmake is more my poison. What's up?
<aquarius> ah, OK
<aquarius> I'm currently trying to work out how to bend it to my will
<aquarius> with difficulty :)
<aquarius> basic question: can I make qt creator build for three kits at once?
<aquarius> and... can I specify the run settings in a .pro file?
<aquarius> if your answer is "dunno, dude, I do cmake" then that's fine :)
<DanChapman> aquarius: I have no idea chap
<aquarius> DanChapman, cheers, no worries :)
<DanChapman> sudo docker run -d -p 0.0.0.0:25:25 -p 0.0.0.0:587:587 -p 0.0.0.0:143:143 -v /srv/vmail:/srv/vmail dovecot:2.1.7
<DanChapman> oops wrong window
<MACscr> do i have to specify a distribution when doing my own repo? My packages are for all versions of ubuntu. apt-get update doesnt work unless i specify one though. though it actually fails eventually because the dist folder doesnt exist
<mivoligo1> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> mivoligo1: hey
<mzanetti> mivoligo1: still around?
<mivoligo1> mzanetti: hey
<mzanetti> hi
<mivoligo1> mzanetti: you right about the info icon
<mivoligo1> mzanetti: it looks depressing ;)
<mzanetti> :D
<mivoligo1> mzanetti: I put new one into google drive
<mzanetti> ok
<mzanetti> mivoligo1: I've implemented the info page today
<mivoligo1> mzanetti: I've seen it but I had to downgrade ubuntu.components and stuff
<mzanetti> I'll never remember which ones you have
<mivoligo1> mzanetti: :D
<mzanetti> I thought 1.0 would be ok
<mivoligo1> I have 14.04
<mivoligo1> and 14.10 in virtualbox but didn't bother to use it
<mivoligo1> mzanetti: anyway it looks and works rather good
<mzanetti> some small tweaks required still
<mzanetti> but yeah, mostly done
<mzanetti> mivoligo1: so what's the plan then? 2 settings dialogs, one for audio, one for level pack development
<mivoligo1> mzanetti: I've started working on little changes to tower info dialog but I'll probably finish it tomorrow
<mzanetti> oh, I changed that too a bit today
<mivoligo1> mzanetti: what do you think about dropping ms, fields and others?
<mzanetti> yeah, can do that
<mzanetti> what about $?
<mivoligo1> mzanetti: keep it
<mzanetti> mivoligo1: would be nice to have another currency
<mzanetti> like an M with double strikeout or so
<mivoligo1> mzanetti: yes, some abstract currency would be the best
<mivoligo1> mzanetti: about the settings: I'd go just for sound settings for the end user
<mivoligo1> mzanetti: the one for levelpack development could be hidden and show up only when someone builds the game on a computer
<mzanetti> kk
<mivoligo1> mzanetti: what do you think about naming upgraded towers? For example Lighthouse Plus, Lighthouse Extra or something like this?
<mzanetti> I'm probably not in the mood any more to do that :D
<mzanetti> at least not for the first release
<mivoligo1> ok
<mivoligo1> mzanetti: so I better show you the concept for tower info :D
<mzanetti> :)
<mivoligo1> see in the drive modal-dialog-tower-info-v2
<mivoligo1> mzanetti: not finished yet, but I think you get what I mean
<willcoding10> hello
<mzanetti> mivoligo1: yep
<mivoligo1> what do you think?
<mzanetti> mivoligo1: yep, looks good
<mzanetti> mivoligo1: question: how do you define the colors of the buttons?
<mzanetti> i.e. why is the close button here blue when it is grey in all the other modal dialogs?
<mivoligo1> mzanetti: close is blue because when you click it, the game will start
<mzanetti> mhm
<mzanetti> ok
<mivoligo1> mzanetti: unlock would be green if we have enough stars for unlocking and grey if we don't
<mivoligo1> of course with the different text when we don't have enough stars, just like it is now
<mivoligo1> mzanetti: let me know if you don't like it
<mivoligo1> mzanetti: ok, I'm off to bed. Have a good night! :) I'll try to be back here tomorrow
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-01-11
<learner> hey guys I have a problem with QT 5.4 qml sample HelloWorld
<learner> http://pastebin.com/fEmAPcdK
<learner> the menu items only show once
<learner> can't bring them up again
<AkivaAvraham> learner, hey
<AkivaAvraham> let me take a look
<learner> thanks
<AkivaAvraham> learner, btw; what are you developing for / with?
<AkivaAvraham> learner, The ubuntu sdk is an ide for both qml, qt, and c++
<learner> Qt creator that came with Qt 5.4
<AkivaAvraham> learner, are you on linux?
<learner> I'm just learning qt after a few years of not having used it
<learner> last time i used it it was 2004
<AkivaAvraham> learner, ah cool
<learner> yes i'm on ubuntu
<AkivaAvraham> learner, did you learn c++?
<AkivaAvraham> learner, ah great!
<AkivaAvraham> learner, for a better hello world example, download the ubuntu SDK
<AkivaAvraham> Ubuntu uses QML by default now, so I think its templates are more developed than Qt's QtQuick ones.
<learner> yes AkivaAvraham I used to use qt all the time till 2004, then i started working with ada and primarily developed with ada so I haven't used it for a long time and a lot has changed
<AkivaAvraham> learner, so then you understand all the ins and outs of c++, memory management, and all that jazz?
<learner> ok that's lovely, I just want to know why these menu items are behaving this way, and i'm more than willing to use another development ide
<learner> yes AkivaAvraham
<AkivaAvraham> learner, its the same ide, but with ubuntu plugins
<learner> ok do i apt-get install them?
<AkivaAvraham> :) The only reason I asked, is that there is a great manual for teaching c++ and QT at the same time. I recomend it to newbies, of which you are not :D
<AkivaAvraham> yah sorry ! lol, leg me grab it for you
<AkivaAvraham> are you on 14.04?
<learner> yes
<AkivaAvraham> okay cool beans
<AkivaAvraham> learner, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa
<AkivaAvraham> learner, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk
<AkivaAvraham> That should be it. Alternatively, you could grab 15.04, or 14.10, but you'll need the ppa still
<AkivaAvraham> erm, I think
<AkivaAvraham> learner, also the great thing about the ubuntu sdk, is that we have testing built in, that you can program in python
<learner> i'd rather stay on 14.04 until 16.04 comes if possible\
<AkivaAvraham> learner, +1 :D
<AkivaAvraham> okay ping me when you got that jazz all ready
<learner> will do thanks AkivaAvraham
<AkivaAvraham> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<learner> AkivaAvraham, it's done installing
<AkivaAvraham> okay
<AkivaAvraham> learner, i'm on low battery, but i'll be back on in 40 minutes or so.
<learner> ok np
<AkivaAvraham> alright so lets start
<AkivaAvraham> learner, create a new template
<AkivaAvraham> choose from one of the ubuntu options.
<AkivaAvraham> learner, there are two types of templates, and one of them is handled by CMake, which allows you to use Qt and C++.
<AkivaAvraham> If you are planning pure qml though; that isn't neccessary.
<learner> no i'm doing a c++ project
<learner> going to write a webserver + web contents + APIs
<AkivaAvraham> learner,but you want QML though, right?
<learner> yes
<AkivaAvraham> okay then
<AkivaAvraham> one sec
<learner> I want multiple representations
<learner> so i'll have these interfaces that will be implemented differently
<learner> the web interfaces will display using html, and desktop/mobile interfaces using qml
<AkivaAvraham> learner, okay, go new file or project > Ubuntu > "App with QML Extension Library"
<AkivaAvraham> learner, well you can program this in html5 btw
<learner> one sec, it's still building ubuntu env
<learner> oh?
<learner> what about the server?
<AkivaAvraham> although I'm not an html5 guy.
<learner> i'd rather use c++ wherever possible
<AkivaAvraham> learner, i'm the wrong guy to ask
<learner> it's a more solid ground for me
<AkivaAvraham> Alrighty~
<learner> i've done python too, and i'm tired of django, and the whole bs of tiny projects that don't work in different versions
<learner> also I will be using BDD
<AkivaAvraham> For QML, and Qt, the only things that you may need to know, beyond getting used to the extremely wonderful qt library
<AkivaAvraham> are the preprocessor macros that allow you to inteface
<learner> ok, have they changed a lot?
<learner> i'm guessing they have
<AkivaAvraham> learner, no clue, but the template will handle it for you
<AkivaAvraham> the only one you will be writing yourself is probably Q_INVOKABLE
<AkivaAvraham> ie, you can "Invoke" the c++ function in qml
<learner> ok some sort of IoC then
<AkivaAvraham> learner, oh btw; because you are using this library, there is a good chance that this app will just work on ubuntu phone.
<AkivaAvraham> wouldnt that be cool :)
<learner> that'd be a lovely plus
<learner> i'd be happy if it'd work on android as well
<learner> will make my life much easier
<learner> I think i'll develop the windows and mac versions using html5
<AkivaAvraham> learner, for debugging, #include <QDebug> and and use qDebug() << stuff;
<learner> but if i can do the android and linux versions using qt creator and cpp i'd die a happy man
<learner> is there a BDD for Qt as well
<AkivaAvraham> BDD?
<learner> behavior driven development aka gherkin
<learner> like igloo
<AkivaAvraham> Probably, but I don't know.
<AkivaAvraham> learner, oh you mean for testing?
<learner> yes
<learner> TDD/BDD
<AkivaAvraham> learner, yah ubuntu touch has something called autopilot3
<AkivaAvraham> you write the tests in python,
<learner> ok
<AkivaAvraham> it comes bundled with the projects
<learner> it uses pyqt?
<AkivaAvraham> learner, no; just python afaik.
<learner> ok
<learner> good
<learner> cause i hear bad things about pyqt
<learner> it has memory leak problems
<AkivaAvraham> learner, it will do things like, "Move mouse to this button, click it"
<learner> nice
<learner> something like selenium
<AkivaAvraham> learner, ive decided that python is not a programming language for me :) Scripting, yes, but I am actually more inclined to use qml these days to write quick apps.
<learner> AkivaAvraham, yeah i don't like interpreted languages anymore
<learner> i've done ruby, perl, and python
<learner> it's very shaky
<AkivaAvraham> learner, python was a good starting language though.
<learner> and the break of py2 to py3 really messed me up
<learner> i have apps on django, that i can't test anymore
<AkivaAvraham> learner, them intentionally breaking print was... why?
<learner> cause the TDD/BDD app, lettuce, only supports python 2.6 and 2.7
<learner> and django 1.72 is py3 only
<AkivaAvraham> It really is remarkeable how python3 is still in limbo
<learner> yeah
<learner> they didn't have a good roadmap
<learner> like i like py3 and all
<learner> but it's kinda like they didn't have a good idea what they were gonna do to shift apps up
<learner> and you have these tiny agile project that release minor changes that end up being huge changes every 2 weeks
<AkivaAvraham> learner, yep.
<learner> and then all of a sudden one project using one tiny version another, another
<learner> and you get into library hell
<AkivaAvraham> learner, although I must say, my favourite web app was powered by python.
<learner> you can't use this module cause it becomes incompatible with that one
<AkivaAvraham> Heh.
<learner> working on python for me, is playing counterstrike
<AkivaAvraham> learner, oh btw, ubuntu has a new packaging type.
<learner> you're getting shot at from left and right
<learner> oh?
<learner> do tell
<AkivaAvraham> learner, yah it is called Click Packages.
<AkivaAvraham> They are standalone, and they created them because they tried with deb
<AkivaAvraham> but as I understand it, could not get it to have the security features they desired
<AkivaAvraham> so with click, they are basically standalone.
<AkivaAvraham> so if I want to execute python code, I need to bundle an interpreter in my code
<AkivaAvraham> So very good on security :)
<learner> so you have full sandboxing?
<AkivaAvraham> learner, ah that is the proper term; thanks
<AkivaAvraham> learner, they use apparmor, so you give yourself permissions
<AkivaAvraham> learner, and while using the phone, say if something wants access to your personal info, afaik, it prompts you on the fly
<learner> they should probably use fail2ban, apparmor and jail
<AkivaAvraham> instead of being like android, where you install, and just accept all the permissions.
<learner> well android really is made for google to steal your data
<learner> we all know that
<learner> unfortunately users don't
<AkivaAvraham> learner, I was really dissapointed by android.
<AkivaAvraham> The Java Virtual machine...  it just does not cut it. I wanted Linux
<AkivaAvraham> Thats why I am excited for ubuntu touch.
<learner> yeah but when you develop apps you need to cater to users, not to wht you feel is right
<learner> if it were up to me, i'd get rid of all windows, android, and ios machines
<learner> and only allow linux
<learner> or bsd
<learner> and nothing else
<learner> and ban google.com
<AkivaAvraham> learner, to each his own. I may not make any money doing what I do, but doing what you love is rarely that easy :)
<AkivaAvraham> learner, anyways let me get back to what I was working on. ping me when you need a synopsis of qml
<learner> will do
<learner> still waiting for the dev kits to set up
<AkivaAvraham> learner, oh and in qtcreator, for docs, click on a class or object, bring up the hud, and type "context help"
<learner> it seems to be slower than the installation
<learner> ok i'll do that
<AkivaAvraham> learner, are you building from source?
<learner> it seems to be
<AkivaAvraham> :?
<learner> i just clicked on create a dev kit
<AkivaAvraham> ohh
<AkivaAvraham> that
<learner> and selected amd64
<AkivaAvraham> okay
<AkivaAvraham> yah thats for your build environment.
<learner> but it's doing compilations it seems
<AkivaAvraham> learner, yah that takes awhile
<learner> touch is amd64 too?
<AkivaAvraham> learner, so if you had a phone that had arm, and you wanted to test the app, you would select arm, build it, and run it on the phoen.
<learner> or do i need another environment dev kit for that
<AkivaAvraham> learner, it depends on the device
<learner> ok
<AkivaAvraham> learner, so you can also build emulators in this, its based on  the android emulator.
<AkivaAvraham> so your probably familiar with it.
<AkivaAvraham> adb
<AkivaAvraham> thats it
<learner> i can't wait to start working on this
<learner> thanks a lot for the help
<AkivaAvraham> learner, :)
<AkivaAvraham> learner, QML is one of my favourite languages. So straight forward
<learner> it's very much like angular.js
<AkivaAvraham> learner, although nothing is better than gnu-apl
<learner> lol
<learner> i haven't done much of that, i'll have to take your word for it
<AkivaAvraham> learner, btw, when you start creating your app and you have some screenshots, would you mind posting it to our subreddit?
<learner> sure
<AkivaAvraham> http://www.reddit.com/r/ubuntuappdev
<AkivaAvraham> learner, have you had the chance to try ubuntu touch on a tablet or phone?
<learner> not yet
<AkivaAvraham> learner, have you seen it?
<learner> i'm ordering a fujitsu tablet next month, gonna install it on that
<learner> i've seen vids / screen shots
<learner> not used it nope
<AkivaAvraham> learner, I tried it for 45 minutes, and after when I switched back to android, I kept instinctively trying to side swipe
<AkivaAvraham> to launch apps.
<AkivaAvraham> at that point I knew that Ubuntu had created something really wonderful.
<learner> well ubuntu has a lot of smart people behind it, making smart choices
<AkivaAvraham> :)
<learner> one thing i really got upset about was the drop of the old gnome though
<learner> a lot of people use xfce nowadays for the feel of gnome 2
<AkivaAvraham> learner, not me; I love unity7 because of the hud.
<AkivaAvraham> it is incredibly useful
<learner> i kinda have 3 different desktops now, unity, kde and xfce
<AkivaAvraham> learner, in fact, I am developing my plugin for qtcreator to utilize the hud, so you can just type the test you want to run, and go.
<learner> for a dev like me, i like a clean desktop with capability of a  4x4 wall / cube
<learner> to quickly swich and rotate
<learner> s/swich/switch/
<AkivaAvraham> learner, woah you still use the cube XD
<learner> yeah :P
<AkivaAvraham> learner, compiz is still really great.
<learner> yep
<learner> i still have a few desktops with terminal hardcoded in
<AkivaAvraham> learner, do you use the hud at all in unity?
<learner> so like it has nothing but a terminal in the background loaded in
<AkivaAvraham> I think that is a feature most people overlook.
<learner> i use it to launch apps sometimes
<AkivaAvraham> learner, thats the dash
<AkivaAvraham> learner, the hud is different
<AkivaAvraham> the hud lets you launch menu commands
<learner> no that's the one i use
<learner> you type in what app you want
<learner> or like search for files
<AkivaAvraham> learner, no thats the dash XD
<learner> ok maybe
<AkivaAvraham> press left alt
<AkivaAvraham> not super
<AkivaAvraham> learner, its really useful in Gimp which has hundreds of menu items
<learner> cool
<AkivaAvraham> or for menu commands which don't have keyboard shortcuts.
<learner> i don't use gimp, i use photoshop but i get the point
<AkivaAvraham> :O
<AkivaAvraham> learner, ive never used photoshop
<AkivaAvraham> learner, can you tell me if it is actually that much more advanced than gimp?
<learner> in terms of raster design yes
<AkivaAvraham> hmmmm
<AkivaAvraham> learner, you know photoshop can run on linux now, right?
<learner> in terms of use of bezier curves it's much easier to use than gimp
<AkivaAvraham> learner, they stream it in on chromebooks
<learner> without wine?
<AkivaAvraham> Yah
<AkivaAvraham> its bewildering
<AkivaAvraham> I can only imagine how much of a mess their code base must be when it is easier to stream the application in, rather than just develop a port.
<learner> well photoshop's base is QT
<learner> you know that of course
<AkivaAvraham> learner, no; i'm shocked actually
<AkivaAvraham> Now I'm even more surprised.
<learner> the main functionalities like the Gaussian calculations they're all simple c++ libs
<learner> so less than 5% of photoshop is really machine dependent
<learner> the rest is very easy to port
<learner> almost all of its ui is fully portable to any machine
<AkivaAvraham> learner, why don't they then just port it to linux?
<learner> AkivaAvraham, money!
<AkivaAvraham> waht?
<AkivaAvraham> okay i'm sure theres a reason.
<learner> they want to sell photoshop licenses for huge amounts of money
<learner> if they started providing photoshop on linux, then they wouldn't be able to charge those huge amounts anymore
<learner> you know the story of macromedia right
<learner> how adobe bought them
<AkivaAvraham> learner, maybe. Nope.
<AkivaAvraham> do tell
<AkivaAvraham> oh wise and vetted one :)
<learner> macromedia was a much much better software company than adobe
<learner> lmao
<learner> adobe only had one project that sold a lot
<learner> photoshop
<learner> the rest of its apps were mediocre
<learner> illustrator was soo much worse than freehand they literally copying freehand
<AkivaAvraham> ha
<learner> dreamweaver
<learner> flash
<learner> fireworks
<learner> all of these are macromedia inventions
<learner> then all of a sudden, adobe buys macromedia
<learner> why? because they had billions of bucks lying around from photoshop
<learner> then all of a sudden illustrator becomes great
<AkivaAvraham> ha
<learner> it starts becoming better than corel draw even
<learner> why, cause they basically dropped the illustrator engine and used the freehand one instead
<AkivaAvraham> learner, just curious, you know gimp finally has a unified interface right? No more 3 window if you don't want it.
<AkivaAvraham> I used it with a tablet, it was actually really nice to use with a stylus
<learner> well that's good, but the problem with gimp isn't just wth the ui
<AkivaAvraham> although I don't use gimp for much.
<AkivaAvraham> well that was a huge problem
 * AkivaAvraham hated the three window ui
<learner> gimp isn't UX driven
<learner> meaning they don't sit and think hmm, how would a designer wanna use gimp
<AkivaAvraham> Unix?
<learner> user experience aka ux
<AkivaAvraham> interesting
<AkivaAvraham> learner, I honestly think though the Gimp and the HUD, is such a killer combination.
<learner> AkivaAvraham, you're not a painter are you?
<AkivaAvraham> I think photoshop has that as well of course
<AkivaAvraham> learner, exactly
<learner> a tablet user, don't want lots of menus
<learner> they don't want to type for a command and bring it up
<learner> they want button combos
<AkivaAvraham> learner, well that is what the hud does.
<AkivaAvraham> type for a command, and there it is
<learner> a designer using wacom 24 hd touch
<learner> they will have a wheel and a few buttons
<learner> they'll map them to a set of things
<learner> and that's what they'll use
<learner> the only time they use the keyboard is when naming groups, layers, or smart objects
 * AkivaAvraham gets back to work
<Ashik> hei, don't .click packaging work on ubuntu desktop?
<gcollura> Ashik, not *yet*
<gcollura> Ashik, they seem to work on vivid unity8 preview, but I cannot ensure you how much
<Ashik> ok, thanks.
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hi, when you around and have time, see the currency-prop-1.png in the drive and let me know which one you like if any :)
<learner> .click is for the next version of ubuntu, it's not implemented yet
<learner> even the design isn't finalized
<learner> don't use it yet
<hyperair> really? i thought it was mature enough that the myapps stuff was all supposed to be self-packaged using click already
<learner> i don't think so, not from what i've read
<learner> i really hope it becomes standard soon though, the whole sandboxing thing is very intriguing
<TommyBrunn> Hooray! Just had my app approved and published. Thanks for the help everyone! :)
<mivoligo1> mzanetti: hey, I had problems with my internet earlier, so I'm not sure if you have answered about the currency symbol or not :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo1: hi. no, didn't reply as I saw you going offline
<mivoligo1> ah ok
<mivoligo1> so what you think then?
<mzanetti> mivoligo1: I've talked with some people and they seem to agree that instead we should show a coin
<mzanetti> mivoligo1: not sure how that works color-wise though
<mzanetti> what do you think?
<mzanetti> from your proposals I think I like the first one the most
<mivoligo1> mzanetti: by a coin you mean a circle with something inside I guess
<mzanetti> yes
<mzanetti> well, dunno, just an idea...
<mzanetti> mivoligo1: I've pushed a bunch of sounds :)
<mivoligo1> mzanetti: did you downgrade the required components as well?  :P
<mzanetti> arh right. let me do that
<mivoligo1> thanks
<mivoligo1> mzanetti: I tried running the game on 14.10 in virtualbox and it's painfully slow
<mzanetti> hmm..
<mzanetti> well, pushed the downgrades
<mivoligo1> mzanetti: I guess my computer is not really up to speed
<mzanetti> I still need to do another round of optimisations though.
<mzanetti> while it still works on the phone, it's reaching the limits
<mivoligo1> mzanetti: about this bug with the stars: the svg file for them uses blur but in the game it'll be lost
<mzanetti> oh, I see
<mivoligo1> mzanetti: so I may redesign them a little
<mzanetti> mivoligo1: whatever you think is better
<mzanetti> we can also keep the current ones...
<mzanetti> I just noticed it right now as I way paying attention to properly scaling all the icons
<mzanetti> mivoligo1: now I only need to finish the last 4 levels, create the new tower info dialog and then I think we're set. anything else missing?
<mivoligo1> mzanetti: what about the levelpack creation tutorial?
<mzanetti> that would be a website I'd say
<mivoligo1> ok
<mivoligo1> mzanetti: I've seen some testing going on in the drive, what the guys think?
<mzanetti> feedback was quite good so far
<mzanetti> I'd give them some more time to complete more levels . mainly I want to find out if there are some levels too easy
<mivoligo1> ok :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo1: can you edit InfoPage.qml and enable line 66 and 69?
<mivoligo1> mzanetti: see the coin-1 in the drive, something like this or more real?
 * mzanetti looks
<mzanetti> hmm... looks quite nice
<mzanetti> lets see how it looks in the game
<mivoligo1> mzanetti: colour can be reversed of course
<mzanetti> mivoligo1: would look great in the panel I think. not sure what to do in the price tags of the towers though
<mivoligo1> mzanetti: can we have to version? or should I make it like golden or something?
<mivoligo1> s/to/two
<mzanetti> I don't think in the panel it would look good with another color. needs to be white on black
<mzanetti> It probably would work for the price tags, but my main concern there is space
<mzanetti> I guess in there we sould just have the M
<mivoligo1> mzanetti: you mean just the letter M or that fancy sign?
<mzanetti> mivoligo1: the fancy sign
<mivoligo1> mzanetti: what about the tower info? There we need the dark one :D
<mzanetti> mivoligo1: yep. we can also have the coin there as there's enough space
<mzanetti> mivoligo1: hmm. I can't see the price any more in the new tower info dialog
<mivoligo1> mzanetti: so we need one white coin, one black coin, one white M sign right?
<mivoligo1> mzanetti: it wasn't finished :P
<mzanetti> ah ok. thought you dropped that intentionally
<mzanetti> we might have a problem with vertical space on the phone there then
<mzanetti> if it doesn't work out I'll do the two-column thing again like it is atm
<mivoligo1> mzanetti: I was thinking if we can put price on the tower icon
<mzanetti> ah, nice one
<mzanetti> yep, works for me
<mivoligo1> but might be a little tight if the tower is locked
<mzanetti> true
<mivoligo1> mzanetti: let me try a mockup
<mzanetti> mivoligo1: hmm... the current code makes it a bit nasty to show both... (not that its impossible, but the component is quite generic and doesn't support it atm)
<mzanetti> so if it's not a must have I'd like not to mess with that any more
<mivoligo1> OK
<mzanetti> we could just not show it if locked (which is what the component does atm)
<mivoligo1> mzanetti: so go with 2 columns for now
<mzanetti> or do the two column thing, yeah
<mzanetti> well, I'll implement something and then we can have look
<mivoligo1> great
<mivoligo1> mzanetti: I thing a player could plan ahead if she knows the price of upgrades and stuff fro that dialog
<mzanetti> yeah..
<mivoligo1> mzanetti: do you have "release" date already planned? ;)
<mzanetti> nope
<mzanetti> doing another teaser? :D
<mivoligo1> :D not really
<mivoligo1> maybe for an update, it's quite time consuming although the effect is short :)
<mzanetti> yeah... guess so
<mzanetti> they were great, tho :)
<mivoligo1> thanks :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo1: what do you think of the new sounds?
<mivoligo1> mzanetti: let me check them :)
<mivoligo1> mzanetti: very good, definitely suits the game!
<mzanetti> they are so funny :D
<mivoligo1> mzanetti: I'm listing them in the music player, I guess there's one song for one each theme, right?
<mzanetti> mivoligo1: I wanted to do that at first, but then I realized it might be boring to play 6 levels in a row with the same sound
<mzanetti> and also there's more sounds than worlds
<mzanetti> so I'm cycling them
<mivoligo1> good idea
<mivoligo1> mankeys spinning monkeys is never boring though ;)
<mzanetti> haha
<mivoligo1> mzanetti: electro last level has 0 slowdown. Is that intentional?
<mzanetti> hmm, no
<mzanetti> that's a bug
<mivoligo> mzanetti: check the new stars, please. I've also changed qml files but obviously didn't check in practise how it looks :D
<mzanetti> mivoligo: ok, cool. will try in a bit
<mivoligo> mzanetti: the stars are now more in the style of play/pause, 2x/1x buttons
<ahayzen> popey, do you want a changelog for the new music-app? ... i can put it in the usual place?
<popey> that would be super!
<ahayzen> popey, what was the store version at again?
<popey> r745
<ahayzen> popey, we're just landing a translations update now.... so for the spanish pack someone will need to do the extra strings then wait for lp to land and then the final click you can grab on tuesday morning...that shouldn't stop any QA'ing tomorrow though
<ahayzen> popey, unless you can get a spanish person to do the translations before lp tomorrow morning ;) ... is that ok?
<popey> we can ask dpm in the morning
<ahayzen> popey, cool thanks... i'll let you know when we have the final click we're just testing everything now :)
<popey> nice one!
<ahayzen> popey, i think it is these two that need translating? https://translations.launchpad.net/music-app/remix/+pots/music-app/es/+translate?show=untranslated
<popey> ahayzen: speaking to spanish people now
<ahayzen> popey, \o/ ... in spanish ;)
<popey> hehe
<popey> ahayzen: I have proposed translations, someone else should validate.
<ahayzen> popey, ok :)
<ahayzen> popey, the other languages will have to 'lag' until the next store update
<ahayzen> popey, suppose we could do this one as well ;) https://translations.launchpad.net/music-app/remix/+pots/music-app/en_GB/+translate?show=untranslated
 * popey looks
<popey> done
<ahayzen> popey, \o/ thanks can't have en_GB getting out of date ;)
<popey> ☻
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-01-11
<dholbach> good morning
<zzarr> good morning
<zzarr> hello! my qmake for ubuntu armhf refers to a directory "/var/lib/schroot/chroots/click-ubuntu-sdk-15.04-armhf/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/libexec" but it does not exist
<popey> bartbes, did you figure out what that xcb error is? "This application failed to start because it could not find or load the Qt platform plugin "xcb"."
<popey> zbenjamin, I can't run apps on my 14.04 laptop with the sdk installed - i get the above error http://imgur.com/VHaWITm - which I know bartbes had over the weekend too.. seen it?
<bartbes> I didn't, I made sure I had all xcb packages, I did a clean all and a rebuild, no success
<bartbes> reboots, no luck
<bartbes> and then suddenly it worked again
<popey> gah
<zbenjamin> popey: hm weird never saw it
<zbenjamin> popey: do you use the ubuntu-sdk-ide package? or the old one from archive?
<popey> hmm, lemme see
<popey> zbenjamin,   Installed: 3.5.0+15.10.20151024-0ubuntu1~97+201511170914~ubuntu14.04.1
<popey> re-launch and now I get a different error :)
<bartbes> popey: actually, I noticed that launching outside of the sdk worked
<bartbes> and then after I accidentally also managed to launch it from within it
<popey> zbenjamin, seen this? "module "QtQuick" version 2.4 is not installed"
<bartbes> so why does the ubuntu-sdk-ide require opengl anyway?
<bartbes> well, adding the nvidia drivers to the docker container does allow it to start
<bartbes> it doesn't actually run though
<zzarr> hello! does anyone know what "/var/lib/schroot/chroots/click-ubuntu-sdk-15.04-armhf/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/libexec" is for?
<zzarr> (I found this path in the qmake for ubuntu armhf, but it don't exist)
<zbenjamin> popey: you probably need to use the new Kit that comes with the IDE
<popey> zbenjamin, oh, is that documented somewhere?
<zbenjamin> popey: probably not yet. Its still pretty new and works only for apps atm
<popey> ok
<zbenjamin> popey: but you get the most recent UITK even on LTS
<popey> \o/
<popey> where from? Can I get that now? :)
<popey> or is it still in progress?
<zbenjamin> popey: do you have ubuntu-sdk-ide and ubuntu-sdk-dev installed?
<popey> yes
<zbenjamin> popey: then you should just be able to add it to your project as a new target
<popey> how?
<zbenjamin> popey: in the projects tab, add Kit i think
<zbenjamin> popey: should be named "Ubuntu SDK Desktop Kit"
<popey> got it
<zbenjamin> popey: its still very basic and has only the basic Qt + UTIK modules. So if you use advanced APIs they might not be available yet
<popey> yeah
<popey> file:///home/alan/Development/music-app/app/music-app.qml:23 module "Ubuntu.MediaScanner" is not installed
<zbenjamin> :(
<ahayzen> popey, yup, i had that :-)
<zbenjamin> popey: but we can add more as long as they can be compiled on LTS
<popey> ahayzen, do you have a hilight on music-app perchance? :)
<ahayzen> popey, 'music' ;-)
<popey> ah
<popey> ouch
<ahayzen> :-)
<ahayzen> zbenjamin, is the desktop kit not like the arm one where you can just apt-get stuff ?
<zbenjamin> ahayzen: no, its installed alongside the system qt, we are aiming to get more and more independent from the system installed qt so we can support multiple ubuntu versions with the same SDK
<ahayzen> ah ok
<zbenjamin> ahayzen: so the goal is:   system env != dev env
<ahayzen> cool :-)
<bartbes> popey: oh, I did run cmake again in Debug mode, maybe that helps?
<zzarr> is there a framework for 16.04 yet?
<zzarr> or will not OTA-9 be based on Xenial?
<faenil> ahayzen: hey :)
<ahayzen> faenil, o/
<faenil> ahayzen: been looking for your last week :D
<faenil> ahayzen: https://code.launchpad.net/~faenil/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/listitemlayout_fixes_and_docs/+merge/281919
<ahayzen> faenil, hah, sorry i wasn't around :-) ooo
<faenil> ahayzen: np, just wanted to share the MR ;)
<ahayzen> so that should work when text wraps now ?
<ahayzen> and i guess will be in the OTA10 UITK ?
<faenil> ahayzen: no more string overlap, + wrapping changed to avoid early word cuts, + docs about aliasing labels properties
<ahayzen> coolio
<faenil> and yes, too late for OTA9, so OTA10 :)
<popey> zbenjamin, also, https://plus.google.com/u/0/101489925843882654647/posts/3L3HTVJ2cKs  - others having sdk problems
<faenil> ahayzen: but it will be soon on rc-proposed
<faenil> (that is, next landing, I don't know when that is happening, bzoltan_ knows)
<ahayzen> faenil, yup :-) i'll have a play on my laptop later, as i have a branch of the uitk
<faenil> cool
<faenil> ahayzen: note you don't have to set left and right anchors of listitemlayout, save those bindings :D
<ahayzen> :-)
<ahayzen> faenil, also if jenkins would work, then the first round of listitem layout stuff would be in music-app trunk already :-)
<faenil> hehe
<bzoltan_> faenil: ahayzen: The next UITK landing is expected after the OTA9 is released
<ahayzen> cool :-)
<faenil> bzoltan_: so rc-proposed will be on OTA9 uitk until end of Jan? is that correct?
<bzoltan_> faenil:  Yes
<faenil> ok, thanks
<zbenjamin> bzoltan_: any idea? https://plus.google.com/u/0/101489925843882654647/posts/3L3HTVJ2cKs
<bzoltan_> zbenjamin:  there was no change in the package
<bzoltan_> zbenjamin:  is he using the official relese?
<bzoltan_> release
<zbenjamin> bzoltan_: at least he is running "ubuntu-sdk-ide"
<bzoltan_> zbenjamin: but hopefully not from tools dev or staging
<zbenjamin> popey: is he on IRC too?
<popey> don't think so.
<bartbes> is there a release schedule somewhere?
<faenil> bartbes: for OTA release of UbuntuTouch?
<faenil> releases*
<bartbes> yeah
<faenil> bartbes: there are daily emails that the landing team sends to ubuntu-phone mailing list
<davmor2> bartbes: roughly every 6 weeks, we are behind on this one due to the Xmas Shutdown
<faenil> whenever the schedule for a new OTA is decided, the landing team will communicate that using that mailing list
<bartbes> I see the next one's scheduled for the end of the month?
<t1mp> hey, I'm wondering how many app developers are writing autopilot tests for their apps, and using the UITK autopilot helpers (formerly: custom proxy objects) for that?
<t1mp> and how do you run these tests? In an automated way (jenkins), or locally on your computer or device when you make changes?
<t1mp> I am wondering because I am working on scrolling in the header sections, and quite some work is needed to add proper autopilot proxy objects to deal with the scrolling
<t1mp> I am adding the CPOs anyway, but I am curious who will use it :)
<t1mp> ahayzen, renatu, popey: ^?
<popey> o/
<popey> autopilot _should_ be running for all core apps merges but it broke when we moved from one jenkins instance to another, but should be re-enabled (soon, balloons ?) :D
<balloons> it's running right now
<balloons> hence things aren't landing, hah
<ahayzen> t1mp, you mean like MainView, UbuntuUIToolkitCustomProxyObjectBase, UCListItem ?
<ahayzen> balloons, o/
<balloons> popey, as in, we fixed the issue with IS last week that made it blow up
<t1mp> popey, balloons: ah, cool. Will each core app have their own jenkins? And also a device attached to that jenkins for testing?
<popey> ahhh
<popey> one for all core apps
<renatu> t1mp, I am trying to use most of SDK proxy objects as possible, but I faced some problems while trying to use it with the new AdaptiveLayout
<balloons> t1mp, http://core-apps-jenkins.ubuntu.com/. You can request a build of anything you like
<balloons> there is only one device shared amongst them all
<ahayzen> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~ahayzen/music-app/fix-1526274-use-layouts/+merge/281757 is failing is jenkins...but passes on device/desktop :-/
<balloons> there's going to be a bit of that. I'm not sure if popey wants to back off the stance of failing merges on the backs on test results or not
<ahayzen> balloons, so me and Victor aren't sure what is going on, as it is specific to one view as well :-/
<t1mp> ahayzen: in python, you'd select_single to get a MainView, and then on that object you'd get functions like get_header() from the CPO.
<balloons> btw, trv is broken on xenial now.. not sure why
<popey> I'd rather we had AP running than not, and I'd rather the tests pass than not, unsurprisingly :)
<t1mp> balloons: cool. That makes sense. For UITK we have our own jenkins though so personally I don't need that one.
<t1mp> balloons: will there be a jenkins for community apps too?
<balloons> ahh brillant
<popey> no
<popey> not for non-core community apps
<ahayzen> t1mp, yup we do that sortof stuff :-) trigger_trailing_action etc :-)
<popey> In my experience non-canonical non-core don't use Autopilot
<popey> Unless I'm completely mistaken
<t1mp> popey: I guess you are mostly right (but it is my guess).
<t1mp> and if community app developers want that, they can ask here, right? :)
<t1mp> ahayzen: okay, great :D
<t1mp> Thanks for the information people. You convinced me that what I'm doing right now will be useful for apps too :)
<ahayzen> :-)
<popey> (I don't think community developers want autopilot)
<popey> (call me a filthy heathen, but I doubt anyone outside canonical wants/uses it)
 * ahayzen wants autopilot \o/
 * mcphail chortles
 * t1mp looks up chortle
 * popey sniggers
 * t1mp suddenly feels like eating a snickers bar
<t1mp> but I don't have one... thanks popey! ;)
<popey> yw
<ahayzen> balloons, any ideas how we can fix the jenkins issue, as it passed here https://core-apps-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/run-ap-tests-ci/78/ ... then when it came to autoland (no changes in the branch) it then fails https://core-apps-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/run-ap-tests-autolanding/2/ ... and we can't replicate the failures on our devices yet :-/
<balloons> so ahayzen, popey I can turn off failing to merge when tests fail for now. But at some point, we'll need to clean these up
<balloons> Right now it seems to be causing havoc as expected. The question is, are we ok with trying to sort through all the apps at once?
<popey> :(
<ahayzen> balloons, but why is it failing then? if it passed a few minutes before on the test run via a commit ?
<ahayzen> what's the difference ?
<ahayzen> you can see in the subunit everything passes for #78 then in autolanding #1 and #2 it fails on two specific tests
<balloons> gang65, see conversation and chime in here
<balloons> ahayzen, ohh, sorry, trying to look at calendar, calc and you too
<ahayzen> balloons, haha :-) no worries
<balloons> so what I'm looking for is some feedback on if you want to block landings on this or not. For instance, one thing we could do is still have it fail during normal merges, but don't stop on landings (top approval)
<balloons> in other words, the test run job doesn't have to cause jenkins bot to issue a fail, even if it fails. We can run it and simply record the results
<ahayzen> i would prefer it to block landings, as it ensures our test suites pass
<ahayzen> if the bot itself could be consistent and pass/fail correctly, unlike at the moment how it says pass one minute then fail the next :-)
<balloons> sorry gang65, we're here, not #ubuntu-app-dev. I can't type some days
<ahayzen> :-)
<gang65> hi
<balloons> ahayzen, well let's look at your specific case then as to what happened
<balloons> the jobs are the same
<ahayzen> balloons, the jobs are the same, nothing specific in the logs
<ahayzen> passes on our device
<ahayzen> passes on the run-ap-tests-ci
<balloons> ahayzen, what does subunit show?
<ahayzen> fails on run-ap-tests-autolanding
<ahayzen> that it couldn't find a CardView to then get a count from it
<balloons> ahayzen, you found a bug
<balloons> and it's both my fault, and sneaky
<balloons> let me confirm, then i'll explain
<ahayzen> :-)
<balloons> indeed.. sad panda. the autolanding run used *961 version of the click. You can see yourself
<balloons> it's an old click -- not sure were it's copying it from. Let me fix the job
<ahayzen> balloons, i thought that was because it used 960 then merged my branch in and committed...but maybe not ;-)
<ahayzen> (960 is trunk)
<ahayzen> balloons, or should it be the same version as the latest from the proposed branch ?
<balloons> ohh.. interesting. I just noticed that the other run used *965
<balloons> one of them isn't right, hah
<balloons> they should be the same, it's the same MP
<ahayzen> :-)
<balloons> so anyways, I'll fix that
<balloons> so to gang65's and calendar, etc, problem. Should we be blocking landings or not?
<balloons> I know ahayzen wants it; should we do it on a case by case basis at first
<ahayzen> balloons, what are the other problems for other coreapps ?
<balloons> popey?
<ahayzen> balloons, simply that trunk fails to pass ?
<balloons> well, my idea in doing this was to force everyone to get tests cleaned up
<balloons> I mean, we can tackle them as they come up one at a time. Right now, 3 apps are blocked
<balloons> msuic should be solved in a moment, so that leaves 2 more
<ahayzen> balloons, sure if they don't pass they won't go into the store anyway, don't QA fail it if AP doesn't pass ?
<ahayzen> *surely
<popey> they do now
<popey> so yes, we should fix them
<ahayzen> \o/ :-)
<balloons> ok, so gang65 in order to land, we need to fix your tests. Make sense?
<gang65> yes
<balloons> gang65, so let me fix the issue ahayzen found, then I can help with your tests.
<balloons> it's ok that these merges will be held up for a little bit?
<gang65> Thanks
<gang65> We adopted our tests to pass on Desktop
<gang65> We will need to readapt it to phone again
<gang65> (on Desktop Calculator is running in Landscape mode by default)
<balloons> right, so hopefully it shouldn't be too bad to re-adapt ;-)
<balloons> ahayzen, I believe your issue should be sorted. Jenkins re-enabled a option I didn't want but only on that autolanding job
<balloons> Let's see if it's a-ok now
<balloons> gang65, let's look at your stuff
<ahayzen> balloons, ok thanks :-)
<ahayzen> balloons, something went pop https://core-apps-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/run-ap-tests-autolanding/13/ :-/
<popey> hah
<popey> I like to imagine a "pop" sound in the data centre
<popey> piped directly to balloons' head
<ahayzen> +1
<balloons> one thing further snafu found and fixed
<ahayzen> :-)
<ahayzen> balloons vs jenkins :-)
<balloons> nice.. a little bug in every autolanding config. Lovely
 * balloons fixes the others
<balloons> ok, everything looks fixed and proper now
<balloons> https://core-apps-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/run-ap-tests-autolanding/15/console
<ahayzen> as balloons says that 'psutil.NoSuchProcess: no process found with pid 30531' appears in the console
<balloons> ohh, lol.. That actual run is bombing hah
<balloons> apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="com.ubuntu.music_music_2.3.965" name="/custom/xdg/data/dconf/profile/custom" pid=29360 comm="qmlscene" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=32011 ouid=0
<balloons> the kernel hates us
<ahayzen> hah \o/
<popey> heh
<balloons> are you sure this works?
<balloons> jenkins is running it now
<ahayzen> well it passed here https://core-apps-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/run-ap-tests-ci/78/
<ahayzen> but the autolanding failed again
<balloons> I'm running the old -ci job
<ahayzen> ah :-)
<balloons> perhaps I really fixed things for you
<balloons> but seriously, jenkins is all good now hehe
<ahayzen> it was working on mako over the weekend via adt-run :-)
<balloons> looks like it's running fine
<balloons> https://core-apps-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/run-ap-tests-ci/83/console
<balloons> top approving again -- let's just see what happens
<ahayzen> balloons, 'Status: Approved => Merged' \o/
<ahayzen> balloons, sweet, jenkins seems happier thanks :-)
<balloons> ahayzen, yw.. Thanks for noticing the little snafu. I couldn't test automerges as well naturally before rollout
<AbuDhar> hey
<AbuDhar> will Ubuntu Touch be available in the US soon?
<popey> AbuDhar, that would be good, but depends on your definition of "soon"
<popey> balloons, am I right in saying on jenkins everything builds in a chroot?
<dobey> AbuDhar: wrong channel for that question, but ubuntu is available worldwide. there are no US retail phones with ubuntu pre-installed yet though. it's up to manufactuers to announce if/when they will release any such devices. canonical/ubuntu don't manufacture devices
<popey> balloons, I re-installed my laptop and lost my chroots (forgot they were omitted from backups) so am re-making them and need the package list to enable me to build filemanager and docviewer (as we had to jump through some hoops to get python2/3 installed in various ways - if you remember)
<popey> balloons, so if you could "dpkg -l" in the chroot and pastebinit I'd appreciate it :)
<balloons> popeym ahh
<balloons> ok, give me a second. if you'd like, jenkins can build any branch of those you wish
<dobey> AbuDhar: if you want a phone in the US running ubuntu right now, best option is buying a nexus 4 off ebay or somewhere, and flashing it yourself
<popey> balloons, nah, I need to build them locally
<AbuDhar> popey, soon means within a year
<popey> I have it running on a OnePlus One which isn't quite daily-driver quality, but performs well
<popey> and is nice and fast
<AbuDhar> I wonder when manufacturers will make one that works in US
<popey> There are phones that work in the US :)
<popey> Just not sold in the US with Ubuntu pre-installed.
<AbuDhar> yeah I was looking for a phone that had Ubuntu pre-installed. :)
<AbuDhar> but I don't live in the US. I was asking for someone else actually.
<dobey> popey: oh, re chroots, those apps have debian packages in the archive as well, right?
<balloons> popey, https://core-apps-jenkins.ubuntu.com/view/Maintenance%20Jobs/job/list-chroot-packages/1/consoleText
<popey> heh, that's one way to do it!
<popey> dobey, pass?
<balloons> popey, you should have permissions to edit the job / re-run it as neded
<ogra_> multipass !
<dobey> heh
<popey> thats perfect balloons
<balloons> popey, you can see there's chroots for 2 frameworks and all arches
<popey> Leeloo Dallas Multipass!
<dobey> popey: was just going to say, enable the deb-src lines for the archive and overlay ppa (if a vivid chroot) and then apt-get build-dep filemanager-app
<popey> sadly not that easy
<dobey> but if it's not packaged in the archive too (like gallery-app is), that won't work
<balloons> popey, though I will say; as with the other core apps I made tasks for, a writeup of readme's containing build info would be an excellent addition to those projects
<davmor2> Muuuuuulllllltttttttiiiiiiiiippppppaaassssssss
<popey> balloons, remember how we got past this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/14472515/
 * popey goes for fresh air, this is doing my head in (again)
<mcphail> I'd be interested if that can be circmvented. I've never managed to deal with python in a hybrid click chroot, and have had to use a full armhf chroot
<popey> i got it working once but it took some doing
<popey> and i could never update it
<balloons> popey, ahh the fun bit
<balloons> yes I have a script for that
<balloons> popey, see: https://core-apps-jenkins.ubuntu.com/view/Maintenance%20Jobs/job/maint-chroot/74/consoleText
<balloons> here's the madness behind it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14472627/
<mcphail> gosh
<dobey> popey: why are you trying to install armhf python?
<dobey> popey: you need to install the native python, otherwise /usr/bin/python won't run
<dobey> and thus, configuring will fail
<popey> dobey, because libsmbclient
<popey> or samba-libs - one of the two
<popey> heh, thanks balloons
<balloons> dobey, yes it's really so crazy packaging
<dobey> oh
<balloons> archive depends don't install cleanly
<balloons> so honestly, I suppose it should be fixed
<dobey> i guess samba needs fixed so you can cross-compile things that depend on it
<popey> yeah
<popey> there's a debian bug on it IIRC which is wontfix
<balloons> right
<popey> balloons, do you have a separate / similar one for 15.04?
<popey> or is it identical bar the s/15.10/15.04/g
<balloons> ^^ this
<popey> ta
 * popey saves fix_chroot_nonsense.sh
<popey> ran it twice to be sure ;)
<popey> balloons, I note your package list shows you don't have bzr installed...
<popey> balloons, if that's the case how does it do the bzr_revno stuff?
<popey> Successfully built package in './com.ubuntu.filemanager_0.4.512_multi.click'.
<popey> \o/
<popey> now I sleep.
<popey> thanks for the help balloons :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-01-12
<dholbach> good morning
<zzarr> good morning
<zzarr> I'm back on 15.10 after a GPU Driver crash
<zzarr> if I install "[backup] Qt 5.5.1 for Ubuntu 15.10" (PPA) I can't have Ubuntu-SDK installed
<popey> ^ Mirv might be able to help with that?
<zzarr> thanks popey, I'll ask him
<popey> bartbes, thanks for the ctrl patch, tested it and it works well here. Nice one!
<popey> bartbes, thinking maybe there should be a plain Control key on the CTRL keyboard bar _and_ the function keys bar, what do you think?
<zzarr> popey, I solved it :-D
<popey> yay
<zzarr> but now I got another problem, even with a new project and a default kit I get a message "Project ERROR: Unknown module(s) in QT: quick qml"
<zzarr> I'm reinstalling the click chroot now, so I'll hope that solves the problem
<zzarr> I just realized one thing, it seams that the click chroot I install now is a stable version
<zzarr> in order to install the overlay it should be the developer version
<zzarr> is that testing or unstable?
<Mirv> zzarr: if you mean the overlay PPA, it's what the stable is by definition (stable = Ubuntu 15.04/vivid + https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay). developer version is xenial (16.04)
<zzarr> okey, I didn't know that, thanks
<bartbes> popey: would make sense
<popey> k
<popey> really appreciate the patch!
<bartbes> I just really needed a control key :P
<popey> :)
<bartbes> it was also a good excuse to open up a touch app's codebase
<ahayzen> faenil, I've noticed that the positionViewAtIndex doesn't always work now (possibly due to the move to Layouts), do you know any issues with this ?
<faenil> ahayzen: define doesn't always work :)
<ahayzen> it doesn't position the view at the index ;-)
<faenil> ahayzen: "always"
<ahayzen> on device it seems to work if you are lower, but not higher
<ahayzen> yeah
<ahayzen> just certain cases do/don't work
<faenil> I'm not aware of any issues related to layout
<ahayzen> ok :-/
<faenil> but as a blind guess I'd say that it's due to the fact that layouts resize
<faenil> and don't have a fixed height
<ahayzen> yeah i would guess that
<ahayzen> hmm
<ahayzen> but all of ours will be the same height ?
<ahayzen> eg in the queue, we only have a title/subtitle and no wrapping
<faenil> don't know, it depends on your code
<faenil> ah, ok
<ahayzen> (that's where the positionAt isn't working as well and the only place we need it)
<ahayzen> faenil, can i fix the height? or will I have to guess the height before the creation of the object ? so i can put it in the ListItem ?
<faenil> ahayzen: I see, you could try quickly switching back to old delegate (but only change that!) and see if that's really a problem
<faenil> I don't see why, especially because as you said they should all have same height
<ahayzen> well on desktop, i had a revision that was a few back and it was fine, until i pulled in the latest changes. So its something that has changed recently :-) (either layouts or the move to gridview)
<ahayzen> maybe it is because i change the padding
<kivi> morning all
<kivi> popey, mhall119; Curious as to whether you have seen what has happened to nautilus on 16.04? I'm thinking of maybe throwing some development time behind the filebrowser core app, so we can have a fitted desktop replacement.
<kivi> Question for me though is, have you guys decided on a proper flag for determining when Unity8 is in desktop mode, tablet mode, phone mode, or are you still doing it via the current window size?
<popey> hah, that's currently under discussion on the mailing list :)
<popey> kivi, I'd welcome contributions to file manager.
<kivi> popey, what's under discussion; the file manager, or the mode flag?
<popey> determining device you're running on
<popey> quite a long thread
<popey> basically "don't detect device", but "detect capabilities / peripherals"
<popey> that's the tl;dr I think :)
<kivi> popey, Yeah thats the take away I got looking into it a while back. Well if they come out with a standard official way,
<popey> Right now we just resize
<kivi> I know, and I hate that.
<kivi> ty for the info
<zzarr> hello again
<zzarr> I have a newly installed completely up to date vivid click chroot (without any PPA)
<zzarr> but I can't install qtconnectivity5-dev
<zzarr> it says
<zzarr> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<zzarr>  libqt5opengl5-dev : Depends: qtbase5-dev (= 5.4.1+dfsg-2ubuntu11~vivid3)
<zzarr>  qtconnectivity5-dev : Depends: qtbase5-dev
<zzarr> I just realized that there is a PPA, but I have not installed it
<zzarr> the PPA I found is ci-train-ppa-service-ubuntu-stable-phone-overlay
<popey> zzarr, is it an armhf chroot?
<popey> zzarr, if so, you need to apt-get install qtconnectivity5-dev:armhf
<zzarr> popey, yes it is, thanks
<zzarr> popey, you're a hero :-D
<popey> \o/
<zzarr> popey, my project is building with Qt 5.5.1 :-D
<zzarr> so, now I just got 20 compilation errors where the application do not find a lib I have created, yay, that's something that I understand and can fix
<Mirv> zzarr: great! :)
<zzarr> :-D
<popey> hm, anyone got an mx4 handy?
 * mcphail is tempted to trigger the !ask factoid
<popey> :D
<popey> I need someone to test a click package
<popey> balloons, seen "ImportError: No module named 'lxml'" on https://code.launchpad.net/~verzegnassi-stefano/ubuntu-docviewer-app/lok-qml-currentpart-moved/+merge/281840
<popey> ?
<zzarr> popey, I have an MX4 :-D
<popey> oooh
<popey> zzarr, http://people.canonical.com/~alan/com.ubuntu.docviewer_2.0.latest_armhf.click could you install that, and put a spreadsheet (like http://people.canonical.com/~alan/Mozilla_Location_Services.xlsx for example) and open with the doc viewer?
<popey> it will either look zoomed in like this:- http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2016-01-12-133308.png
<popey> or zoomed out like this:- http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2016-01-12-133734.png
<zzarr> sure, should I open the link on the phone?
<popey> would like to know which pls :)
<popey> well, you could ssh to the phone, or adb shell
<popey> then wget the two files
<popey> then pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted com.ubuntu.docviewer_2.0.latest_armhf.click
<zzarr> okey
<popey> (which will be easier)
<popey> thanks!
<Tellah> zbenjamin, might as well bug you and bzoltan_ ; I know you are busy, but I figured you might want to be reminded of the qtcreator plugin.
<Tellah> https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/qtcreator-plugin-autopilot/added-copyright-license-header
<zzarr> popey, the clock on one of the png's show 13:37 (leet), nice touch :-D
<popey> unintentional :)
<zzarr> popey, it is... hehe
<zzarr> my device don't show up in the sdk
<zzarr> how do I install a click package I have downloaded?
<popey> <popey> then pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted com.ubuntu.docviewer_2.0.latest_armhf.click
<zzarr> what does you mean with <popey>
<popey> that was me copy/pasting the line above
<zzarr> ohh, I missed that, sry
<popey> once you install you need to pull-down to refresh the app scope
<zzarr> okey
<zzarr> installing now
<zzarr> popey, I don't notice any new app, is it the default docviewer?
<popey> yes
<zzarr> okey, I'll test it now
<zzarr> popey, it looks like the leet png
<popey> brilliant, thanks
<zzarr> np, glad to help :-D
<zzarr> popey, I have to say, very well done
<popey> sverzegnassi, ^ :) Well done
<zzarr> in that case, well done both of you
<sverzegnassi> zzarr, thanks! :)
<zzarr> :-D
<dholbach> jdstrand: if you have a bit of time, can you take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/snapcraft/+bug/1523384?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1523384 in Canonical Click Reviewers tools "broken symlinks when snapping a python project using requirements.txt" [Undecided,In progress]
<mhall119> davidcalle: bzoltan_: the latest unity-js-scopes-doc is still not in the SDK team release PPA, I can't get them online until it is
<mhall119> popey: is nik90's Flashback app available somewhere?
<popey> its on lauchpad
<popey> but the trackt api changed and I think he didnt have time to fix it
<mhall119> ah, ok, so no good for a demo then
<popey> no, unless you fix it ;)
<davidcalle> bzoltan_: the unity-js-scopes r122 one you moved the other day has, apprently, not moved
<t1mp> it seems I cannot launch any application in autopilot with TestCase.launch_upstart_application(appName)
<t1mp> but launch_test_application(appName) does seem to work....
 * t1mp confused
<dobey> t1mp: launch_upstart_application() i presume runs upstart jobs
<t1mp> dobey: I guess... I am trying to run UITK tests. And all tests that load external qml files work, but all the tests that have qml code embedded in the python test code don't run
<dobey> oh, it says it does it via ubuntu-app-launch
<t1mp> maybe it is an issue with my upstart configuration
<ahayzen> t1mp, FWIW we use launch_click_package(appName) in music's AP
<dobey> i don't think launch_upstart_application () is what you ever want
<ahayzen> and launch_test_application() when on a non-click environment
<t1mp> I get something like this when I run an AP test http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14481052/
<t1mp> dobey: it seems like our UbuntuTestCase for UITK has been using that since forever
<dobey> huh
<t1mp> and for other people, the same tests apparently work. So that's why I was guessing maybe my upstart config is messed up on my laptop
<dobey> do you have ubuntu-app-launch installed on your laptop?
<t1mp> yes, I can run ubuntu-app-launch.
<t1mp> I just found out now that I am checking why the AP tests are not working for me
<t1mp> maybe it is a build dependency for UITK
<t1mp> launch_upstart_application() comes from here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/ubuntuuitoolkit/tests/__init__.py#L109
<popey> balloons, check it out! I fixed the spreadsheet! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1TWttFQOYwiImkvqT5hLkeWP954rA0G5oVNUWrq6vxi8/edit?pref=2&pli=1#gid=1
<popey> \o/ \o/ \o/
<farad> good evening!
<farad> is it possible to extend an existing QtDeveloper installation, so that I can use it to develop for the ubuntu phone with it?
<t1mp> so I have a ~/.local/share/applications/tmpa2ir07zt.desktop and /tmp/tmp4z8r54kj.qml. How would I launch that with applauncher?
<t1mp> err
<t1mp> with upstart
<farad> sorry I mean QtCreator
<t1mp> farad: as I understood, we could not do everything needed for that in a separate plugin for qtcreator. So you would need to install the ubuntu-sdk instead of your current QtC (or perhaps next to it)
<t1mp> but I don't know the details. zbenjamin and bzoltan_ will know (when they are online tomorrow)
<farad> OK thanks - all I wanted to know was if there exists a separate plugin
<farad> which would enable me to develop from different platforms
<t1mp> farad: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2015/11/19/here-comes-brand-new-ubuntu-sdk-ide-tools/ explains how to install it
<farad> @t1mp: thanks, I think I found all I need
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-01-13
<dholbach> good morning
<zzarr> good morgning
<zzarr> morning*
<zzarr> hello! I get this error trying to start an application on a armhf arm device, what's wrong? "Cannot mix incompatible Qt library (version 0x50401) with this library (version 0x50501)"
<zzarr> or rather, how can I know what lib?
<popey> zzarr, http://askubuntu.com/questions/534415/cannot-mix-incompatible-qt-library
<zzarr> thanks popey :-)
<zzarr> popey, what is Genymotion?
<popey> android emulator i think
<popey> used by people who make android apps/games for testing on the desktop
<zzarr> never mind, "target.path = /usr/lib" was missing in the .pro file
<popey> yay
<zzarr> okey, thanks
<kivi> popey, http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/ error 500
<popey> thanks
<mcphail> popey: found this - http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3662856/how-to-reimplement-or-wrap-a-syscall-function-in-linux - which might help us intercept open() calls
<popey> mcphail, interesting
<mcphail> the wrapper could just prepend the confined path
<zzarr> hello again!
<zzarr> I get this error "Cannot find a running Bluez. Please check the Bluez installation." but there's a bluetoothd up and running
<zzarr> bluez version 5.36
<zzarr> Qt version 5.5.1
<bartbes> mcphail, popey: why do you want to intercept open calls?
<popey> Imagine you have a linux program / game which writes files in places that (on Ubuntu phone) it can't shouldn't
<popey> Rather than heavily patch the upstream app, just intercept those calls and point them in a different place
<popey> e.g. calls to open ~/.config/foo-dir should go to ~/.config/foo.developer/foo-dir
<bartbes> right, and you want to wrap them at compile-time?
<popey> i was thinking more LD_PRELOAD=wrapper foo-app
<popey> so you don't touch foo-app, just wrap it
<bartbes> that should be fairly easy
<popey> bartbes, for you maybe :)
<bartbes> popey: have an example: http://hastebin.com/upewegilan.c
<bartbes> it's not the neatest, but it works
<popey> oooh
<popey> did you write that?
<popey> <3
<bartbes> I think, as long as you conditionally read the mode flag, you could unconditionally pass it, but that probably depends on your abi
<bartbes> though iirc the arm and amd64 calling conventions don't differ there
<mcphail> Only problem with this is it is not going to catch any file access from anything which isn't compiled. If python or lua is embedded with hardcoded paths, it isn't going to be translated
<bartbes> why not?
<bartbes> lua calls open, too
<bartbes> and I imagine so does python
<mcphail> bartbes: but the wrapper won't wrap those calls, will it?
<bartbes> oh, because they're from a shared library?
<mcphail> yes
<mcphail> unless the lib is recompiled...
<bartbes> there is another way
<bartbes> let's see..
<bartbes> actually, it seems it doesn't catch lua because it uses fopen instead of open
<bartbes> and fopen and open are both in libc
<bartbes> indeed, adding a simple wrapper for fopen makes it work for lua's io.open, too
<mcphail> bartbes: nice. I think your dynamic linking and running with LD_PRELOAD is better than the static linking I'd posted above, and can see why this would work whereas my approach wouldn't
<bartbes> as for python, it looks like it may be executing the syscall directly, instead of using libc
<mcphail> another reason to hate python more
<bartbes> ptrace is an option
<mcphail> This is good stuff. We might be able to implement a "poor man's container" here
<mcphail> So we need to wrap open() and fopen() - anything else you can think of? fdopen() won't need wrapped. Can't think of other libc functions to wrap off the top of my head
<mcphail> freopen(), i suppose
<bartbes> stuff like stat could be interesting
<mcphail> yes - running zgrep "const char *" *.gz in /usr/share/man/man2 suggests my optimism might be misplaced
<bartbes> hmm, I've got an LD_PRELOAD running with ptrace
<bartbes> it's a bit too effective, I'm currently redirecting opens to /dev :P
<bartbes> mcphail: if you LD_PRELOAD this it also works with python: http://hastebin.com/gufoyupafu.c
<bartbes> and if you set sharedMemSize to PATH_MAX it should probably work everywhere
<mcphail> bartbes: that looks extremely clever. It is going to take a while for me to pick through that to fully understand it, but that is as cunning as a fox who's just been appointed Professor of Cunning at Oxford University
<bartbes> the worst bit is extracting the original filename
<mcphail> presumably stat() and friends make the SYS_open syscall as well, so this will catch everything?
<mcphail> or maybe not...
<bartbes> no, stat is a different syscall
<mcphail> yes, just spotted that
<bartbes> but fopen does trigger the SYS_open syscall
<mcphail> yep. Should be enough for most things. Might need sys_create as well?
<bartbes> creat might actually be open with O_CREAT
<bartbes> nvm, there's also a SYS_creat
<bartbes> see /usr/include/bits/syscall.h
<mcphail> yep. browsing that just now. Looks as if this could work, doesn't it? It would greatly simplify repackaging .debs as .clicks
<bartbes> from the looks of it all those syscalls have a filename as their first argument, so it's just a matter of adding a few ors
<mcphail> Yes, prob several of the syscalls with "const char *" parameters will have to be looked at, and some of them with (non-const) "char *"
<mcphail> Does this have a big impact on performance, do you think?
<bartbes> I'm not sure, it will have a negative impact, how much, I don't know
<bartbes> it could definitely help with the initial port, but it's definitely more efficient to patch the application
<bartbes> the normal LD_PRELOAD method is probably faster, if only because it relies less on the scheduler and is more targeted
<mcphail> bartbes: yes. Most apps will have very few open()s though, so it might not hurt too much to catch the syscalls your second way
<mcphail> the magic is going to be working out which paths to rewrite and which paths to pss unchanged
<mcphail> bartbes: if it is OK with you, I'll experiment with your LD_PRELOAD approach to reimplement open(), fopen(), stat() etc and see if it turns out to be useful. Would you be kind enough to post a version with a free licence?
<farad> Hi there! Can anybody give me a tipp on how to prevent rotation of the screen with QML?
<farad> I tried MainView.automaticOrientation but it did not change anything for me
<farad> it did not change the behaviour if I set it to true or false, to be more specific
<mcphail> farad: you set this in the manifest.json
<farad> ah, thank you!
 * mcphail can't remember the syntax just now
<bartbes> mcphail: here you go: https://bitbucket.org/snippets/bartbes/K8EKk (2-clause BSD licensed)
<mcphail> bartbes: you are a gentleman and a scholar
<farad> Sorry, but I cannot find any information about Manifest files in the online api-documentation. Could you please point me to something?
<popey> you can set it in the desktop file
<mcphail> oops. sorry for the misinformation
<popey> X-Ubuntu-Supported-Orientations=portrait  (or landscape)
<mhall119> popey: when trying to run ubuntu-docviewer-app on qtcreator I get: This application failed to start because it could not find or load the Qt platform plugin "xcb".
<mhall119> bzoltan_: zbenjamin ^^ any help you can give?
<mhall119> I'm on wily, fwiw
<bartbes> mhall119: I have had that too, and I partially followed a discussion about this earlier, make sure you've selected your hosts toolkit, not the new desktop one, and perhaps run cmake again?
<bartbes> in any case, it did work for me launching from the terminal rather than the ide, but that's not much of a solution
<mhall119> bartbes: by "hosts toolkit" do you mean a chroot?
<bartbes> no, just the normal host qt
<mhall119> how is that different from the desktop one?
<mhall119> QTDIR=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/qt5 for me
<bartbes> for me an extra entry appeared
<bartbes> with like a fancy name
<faenil> ahayzen: yo, any news about the issue you had?
<ahayzen> faenil, ah yes, sorry haven't tried it yet. Been busy with landings :-)
<faenil> I see, np :=
<faenil> :)
<faenil> I'm just curious to know ;)
<ahayzen> i'll try todo it tomorrow :-)
<faenil> cool :)
<faenil> gnight o/
<ahayzen> night o/
<mcphail> popey: might have hit a fatal flaw in our plans
<mcphail> popey: don't know how to deal with open()s to /proc/....
<mcphail> presumably they are limited by confinement?
<mcphail> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14491850/
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-01-14
<popey> mcphail, ugh
<popey> mcphail, how many things from proc does it want? I mean, if it's just /proc/cmdline, perhaps we can fake that :)
<bartbes> mcphail: you might want to filter on something like /home anyway
<bartbes> not being able to open /dev/shm or /dev/urandom isn't fun either
<bartbes> unless you want to have a full sysroot in ~/.local/share ;)
<popey> bartbes, mcphail to be fair, for some of these we could lobby the security team to allow them, as it seems reasonable to access things like urandom and cmdline to me
<mcphail> I've simply taken a naive approach just now of chucking everything it asks for under the fakeroot, but a lot of these could just be filtered, I'm sure. I'll have a think if there is a generic way to deal with /proc/cmdline. I'll have a look again next week. Busy weekend at work coming up.
<bartbes> why would it need /proc/cmdline anyway..
<mcphail> bartbes: don't know. Some of these game frameworks load different config files if they are called with different names: e.g. gemrb loads bg1.conf if you have symlinked the name bg1 to the gemrb executable. I presume scummvm (which is what we are working with just now) does the same thing
<popey> renatu, i still can't get sync to work anymore - i get this popup all the time and no matter what I do, it never fixes it (i re-sign into google) http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2016-01-14-131037.png
<renatu> popey, try to move your "~/.config/syncevolution" to "~/.config/syncevolution.old", delete you syncevolution cache: "rm -rf ~/.cache/syncevolution", reboot the phone and try to sync again
<popey> renatu, okay, will try that
<bartbes> mcphail: /proc/cmdline is the kernel command line
<bartbes> oh, nvm, it's /proc/<pid>/cmdline
<jdstrand> popey: I don't have any problem with /dev/urandom (indeed, it is already allowed by the base abstraction). /proc/pid/cmdline is an info leak
<popey> hmm
<bartbes> even if it's /proc/self/cmdline?
<mhall119> DanChapman: I'm supposed to give a convergence demo at UbuCon next week, and popey hinted that you might have an experimental build of Dekko with convergence features that I could use
<popey> :)
<ioanm> mhall119, your going to UbuCon lucky u
<mhall119> ioanm: I'm helping organize it :) It'll be 4 days of me running around like a headless chicken
<DanChapman> mhall119, I do! :-D I've just got to go and get the kids from school. I'll give you a ping when i'm back
<mhall119> DanChapman: thanks!
 * mhall119 really just hopes to replace Thunderbird on his desktop
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-01-15
<popey> balloons, did you see the file manager merges are still failing?
<popey> Elleo, you about for #ubuntu-touch-meeting ? :)
<bartbes> that sounds creepy
<popey> hah
<Elleo> popey: sure thing
<mhall119> bzoltan_: where should I file API wishlists for the AdaptivePageLayout? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit ?
<bzoltan_> mhall119:  that is a perfect place for that
<mhall119> bzoltan_: any special tag or title prefix you'd like?
<bzoltan_> mhall119: "Do it now or I eat your dog" ?
<mhall119> aw, but I like dogs
<faenil> ahayzen: pingie pingie
<bzoltan_> mhall119:  even better :) with what seasoning?
<mhall119> bzoltan_: added 4 bugs, marked as wishlist
<bzoltan_> mhall119:  cool! I will schedule them and post you about the plans.
<mhall119> bzoltan_: one more thing, and I'm not sure if it's worth doing, but when I replaced PageStack with AdaptivePageLayout, the first thing I did was add a push(page, props) function to it that would add it to the current column of the primary page, so that all my old code would keep working. Do you think it's worth baking that in to AdaptivePageLayout, or will it just encourage devs to not properly use it
<faenil> popey: it's not much of a bug :/ I need to know if they/you can do it before that day, or I'll have to find some time for that :P
<davidcalle> Here we go! https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2016/01/15/announcing-ubuntu-scopes-showdown-2016/
<popey> if you can, that would be helpful, we have very little resource to get that done in time.
<popey> but email anyway
<popey> will see what we can do :D
<faenil> popey: well, I'd have to take time off scrollbars unit tests...so I'm not sure it makes sense :P
<popey> hah
<faenil> email sent ;)
<sverzegnassi> popey: btw, if I temporarily disable autopilot tests for docviewer on Jenkins, could it be a problem?
<popey> sverzegnassi, balloons will be cross, but only for a short while. Show him a picture of a dog and he will cheer up :)
<popey> (so yes)
<popey> But we need to identify why and fix them / it
<sverzegnassi> haha, will look for a good pic then :D
<sverzegnassi> the question is why the same package works for clock-app and doesn't for docviewer, but atm I would like not to have 12 pending MPs
<popey> yeah
<popey> lets disable, get them out the way, get the release out the way and focus on fixing the test after
<mhall119> davidcalle: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/scopes/js/sdk-15.04.1/ScopeJS/ is live
<mhall119> davidcalle: you can now link to elements in your tutorial
<mhall119> replace sdk-15.04.1 with "current" and the links will always stay relevant
<mhall119> for example: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/scopes/js/current/ScopeJS.Scope/
<ybon> Are you able to login to Ubuntu One from within the Account settings?
<ybon> I got "provided email/password is not correct" since some days, while I can login from my desktop browser without issue
<dobey> ybon: works fine here
<ybon> ok, thanks for the confirm
<ybon> weird
<dobey> do you see anything in ~/.cache/upstart/dbus.log about it when you get the error?
<ybon> let me check that
<ybon> dobey: 2016-01-15 20:53:57,281 - CRITICAL - Error occurred creating token: 2 (Provided email/password is not correct.)
<ybon> like the message on the UI
<ybon> I typed the pwd dozens of times, I think I would have had it right at least once, if it was my typing a bad password
<ybon> and it works on the browser
<ybon> (desktop browser, let me try on the phone one)
<dobey> well. i know i mistype on the phone a lot, because on screen keyboards are awful, no matter how good they are
<ybon> erk, ok, 0/O joke!
<ybon> thanks dobey for making me look at the reality of me being dumb :)
<dobey> :)
<McIntireEvan> popey: With the terminal app, if we needed to make a change in QMLTermWidget is there an upstream that we make an edit in and get it merged or do we do it within the ubuntu-terminal-app repo?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-01-16
<Kaleo> hey there, anybody saw Nekelesh or Bartosz?
<Kaleo> clock app devs
<popey> McIntireEvan, i think it's all in trunk isnt it?
<popey> McIntireEvan, any chance you could review this if you get a moment please?  https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/ubuntu-terminal-app/add-control/+merge/282280
<i_n_g_o_> hello
<i_n_g_o_> i am struggeling with a plain (unchanged) Unity Scope project
<i_n_g_o_> hope to find some help
<i_n_g_o_> when starting it on the phone i get:
<i_n_g_o_> ERROR: untitled.username_untitled: unity::scopes::ConfigException:
<i_n_g_o_> Cannot instantiate run time for untitled.username_untitled, config file:
<i_n_g_o_> /home/phablet/.local/share/unity-scopes//untitled.username_untitled_0.1:
<i_n_g_o_>     unity::scopes::ConfigException: invalid config file name:
<i_n_g_o_> "/home/phablet/.local/share/unity-scopes//untitled.username_untitled_0.1":
<i_n_g_o_> missing .ini extension
<i_n_g_o_> uh. sorry. thought i am in the ubuntu-touch channel...
<i_n_g_o_> ... but maybe this is a good channel to ask after all.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-01-17
<noel31> hello anybody here
<noel31> bye
<imnichol> On 15.10 is the version of ubuntu-sdk in the repos the correct one?  Or do I need to use the ppa still?
<mcphail> imnichol: unless things have changed, you still need the ppa
<imnichol> mcphail, thanks
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-01-09
<zsombi> hai world
<zsombi> mzanetti: ping, I saw you were looking after me
<zsombi> mzanetti: the promised FocusShape code http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23769222/
<zbenjamin> zsombi: could it be you forgot my PR with the source tree reorg? :)
<zbenjamin> bzoltan_: any idea about daker's problem? https://paste.ubuntu.com/23753990/
<zbenjamin> daker: seems the lxd bridge tries to use a existing subnet
<zbenjamin> daker: is that something you have in your network? 10.0.2.1
<zbenjamin> daker: looks like a lxd bug maybe
<zbenjamin> daker: what you can try is to change all occurences of 10.0.2.x in /etc/default/lxd-bridge into a subnet not used in your network, then try to restart the upgrade
<kalikiana> zsombi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bugs?field.tag=unity8
<zsombi> kalikiana: thx!!
<zsombi> mzanetti: ping bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1647415
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1647415 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "units.gu() emits changed signal before completion" [Undecided,In progress]
<zsombi> mzanetti: from teh bug it is not clear whether the GU change signal causes the behavior
<mzanetti> ?
<mzanetti> what behavior?
<zsombi> mzanetti: isn't the onBlaChanged emitted because it gets a value different from 0 (default) ?
<mzanetti> zsombi, wouldn't "onBlubbChanged" be called too in that case?
<zsombi> mzanetti: well, that is a value binding, may behave differently
<zsombi> beside, units is a context property, it doesn't know anything about the Item's completion, so it'll emit a signal whenever it detects a GU change
<zsombi> mzanetti: and in that case, if units is changed, the change signal will cause the bla property change to happen even if the component si not completed yet
<mzanetti> zsombi, but is there a gu change?
<mzanetti> I mean... I do "property int bla: units.gu(10)"
<mzanetti> this should never change
<zsombi> mzanetti: there is
<zsombi> mzanetti: are you sure? what if the GU value changes?
<mzanetti> does it?
<mzanetti> I mean, sure, with DGU, it can change
<zsombi> mzanetti: and in teh first launch, that GU value changes almost everywhere
<mzanetti> but not in my setup
<mzanetti> yes, exactly, that's the problem
<kalikiana> the gu is set/initialized before completion, ergo it "changes" as before it would be 0
<zsombi> mzanetti: on desktop, GU might be 8 pixels, but on phone is more, so how would you know when to really change and when not?
<mzanetti> it should read GRID_UNIT_PX at very first, then initialize all the things with that, and unless DGU changes the env var, there should be no changed signal
<daker> zbenjamin: no, i think it was created by lxd
<kalikiana> mzanetti: ie. I don't think it can be set when the binding is set up
<mzanetti> hmmm
<mzanetti> I see what you mean...
<mzanetti> still think we need to solve it somehow
<kalikiana> so 1) binding evaluated 2) units initialized 3) completed
<mzanetti> yeah, 1 and 2 would need to be swapped
<zsombi> I can try that out...
<kalikiana> mzanetti: it might sorted with the MainWindow since that can initialize the gu "immediately"
<kalikiana> but gu needs a window
<zsombi> kalikiana: I could try to initialize the GU at the plugin loading time...
<mzanetti> I don't think we can use MainWindow in the shell... maybe we can... dunno. so far we don't use any Window thing
<zsombi> oh, yes, I keep forgetting teh multi-window...
<kalikiana> zsombi: then it will change once there's a window which may have a different gu
<kalikiana> so that can only work some of the times
<zsombi> kalikiana: yes, realized that
<kalikiana> mzanetti: What does Unity render on? The window is the owner of the scaling property ultimately
<kalikiana> For apps anyway
<mzanetti> we set up a scenegraph on Mir
<zsombi> well, that would be solved by initing GU on plg load... never the less each Window would have a separate initialization...
<kalikiana> mzanetti: Perhaps we need to consider a non-Window type that has a gu property? Essentially we need an Item to get rid of the context property
<mzanetti> ah no... actually we use a QQuickWindow
<kalikiana> Ah
<mzanetti> although we hijack things in there quite a bit
<zsombi> mzanetti: so you could then use the MainWindow... once we get it released...
<mzanetti> probably...
<kalikiana> mzanetti: The MainWindow is intended to be minimal, ie. no header/APL in there - what else do you use/need from the window?
<mzanetti> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/view/head:/src/ShellApplication.cpp
<kalikiana> mzanetti: Right now it's got an action context, applicationName and units
<mzanetti> the ShellView is a QQuickView
<mzanetti> which in itself is a QQuickWindow
<mzanetti> so... those things done in ShellApplication is what we need
<mzanetti> and then, with multimonitor it might become a bit more
<zsombi> well, MainWindow is basically a QQuickWindow with units and i18n exposed as properties, to ditch the global context property...
<zsombi> so you could use that instead of QQuickWindow
<kalikiana> mzanetti: multimonitor for...? you're doing some initialization bits there that are normally in the launcher, like the testability - but the i18n and applicationName are also done in MainWindow
<mzanetti> kalikiana, yeah well, this is the shell... this is the compositor
<kalikiana> what it doesn't have is the organizationName, we could add that, or you just keep that as-is
<kalikiana> with click we never set it because it broke confinement
<daker> zbenjamin: is this a bug in lxd https://paste.ubuntu.com/23770161/ ?
<zbenjamin> daker: try dpkg -l | grep -i lxd to see if you still have lxd related packages installed
<daker> zbenjamin: ah yes lxd-client
<daker> should i remove it ?
<zbenjamin> daker: hmm, the client should be unrelated to that... could you check if there is still a lxdbr0 device?
<daker> zbenjamin: no it was removed after the purge i think
<zbenjamin> daker: then try the update again
<daker> zbenjamin: i will run the apt-get install ubuntu-sdk again
<daker> zbenjamin: no luck :( https://paste.ubuntu.com/23770421/
<daker> $ ifconfig | grep "wlan0"
<daker> wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr cc:52:af:5e:4c:7e
<daker> i am not using wlan0 to connect to internet
<zbenjamin> daker: seems somehow your network setup is broken ...
<zbenjamin> daker: remove the /etc/default/lxd-bridge file and try again
<zbenjamin> daker: move it to something like /etc/default/lxd-bridge.backup
<zbenjamin> sorry need to run, i have a appointment soon :(
<daker> zbenjamin: no problem, i'll try again
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-01-10
<zsombi> hai
<zsombi> zbenjamin: yr changes in uitk2 merged, thx :)
<zbenjamin> zsombi: \o/
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-01-11
<kalikiana> timp: the MR for MainWindow is https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/outTheWindow/+merge/301278 - see the segfault on applicationName here (search for mainwindow) https://jenkins.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-sdk/job/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-ci-i386-gles-stable/1343/console
<timp> checking
<timp> kalikiana: does it only fail on specific architectures?
<timp> kalikiana: I would add some prints to setApplicationName() to see more precisely where it fails
<kalikiana> No, multiple architectures. Just the latest builds ran into flaky tests so the failure looks different.
<kalikiana> timp: Yeah, I might just do that. I'm running out of ideas what to check for by manual code review.
<timp> where is setApplicationName called?
<timp> kalikiana: note that in ucmainviewbase.cpp we have     if (applicationName != QStringLiteral("")) {
<timp> so not applicationName.isEmpty()
<timp> I wonder if the applicationName QString can be not properly defined
<timp> maybe it is just a performance optimization
<timp> but you'd want to do that too then
<kalikiana> timp: Hmmmm, will give that a go. I was aiming to stick to the same behavior anyway for consistency
<kalikiana> Those are exactly the things that are easy to miss
<timp> my guess is that it was a performance optimization that zbenjamin was doing. So not sure if it has something to do with the current failure
<timp> but consistency is good
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-01-12
<zsombi> kalikiana: shouldn't we add theme property to MainView in addition to units and i18n?
<zsombi> in this way it could replace the context property
<zsombi> kalikiana: I can add that in an incremental MR if you think...
<kalikiana> zsombi: Maybe; I wanted to get the MainWindow in first for exactly those benefits. So the proof that it works is there. But I wasn't sure if we'd want to add to MainView - we'd probably prefer everyone to migrate and that's one of several benefits you get from moving over.
<kalikiana> And we can't remove the context properties anyway since existing apps could still be relying on them.
<zsombi> ok, so I'll add the theme as increment
<kalikiana> zsombi: Or did you mean 'to the MainWindow'?
<kalikiana> Maybe I misunderstand the q
<zsombi> yes, to the mainwindow... crap, I wrote MainView...
<kalikiana> zsombi: Right, in that case yes
<zsombi> kalikiana: so, do you want to add it, or want me to do it?
<kalikiana> zsombi: Also, any opinion on the organizationName? Unity needs it - we could add it; otherwise they'd have to keep using C++ for that
<zsombi> kalikiana: we could add it, but we make it as empty by default?
<kalikiana> zsombi: Yeah, that's what I was thinking. The default would match the current behavior, and any app that needs it can set it
<zsombi> kalikiana: yup
<kalikiana> Mirv: Mind having a look at this gles-only failure? It looks as if the temporary folder isn't being created properly https://jenkins.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-sdk/job/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-ci-i386-gles-stable/1350/console
<kalikiana> Before this MR it wouldn't fail since it silently skipped errors
<kalikiana> ^^ This is https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/wrapAndSort/+merge/314411
<Mirv> kalikiana: maybe that dirname $0 works differently than what one would think, but that seems mysterious enough to not be solved without some manual test output like echo $(dirname $0) , ls -l ../debian/ , ls -l $tmpdir/ on various lines to try to decipher what's wrong. at least the original check did report problems earlier, so I can't imagine how control.gles would not be there
<kalikiana> Mirv: Hmmm good idea, didn't think of that
<kalikiana> Thanks
<kalikiana> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/organizedWindow/+merge/314631 We talked about the organizationName in context of Unity using the MainWindow I think, so FYI
<mzanetti> kalikiana, mhm, ok, not 100% sure what to do with it though
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-01-13
<kalikiana> mzanetti: you are setting that in your window subclass, right?
<kalikiana> once you switch to mainwindow, it can take care of setting the app/org name as well as the gettext domain
<zsombi> kalikiana: so, R U ready with that MainWindow? or you still plan to add sting more?
<kalikiana> zsombi: That MR is ready - the additions will come in separate branches
<zsombi> okay
<zsombi> kalikiana: then approving
<kalikiana> Since those will need extra tests and I'd rather get them in easy to review pieces
<kalikiana> zsombi: Grand. Thanks!
<zsombi> yw
<kalikiana> zsombi: Follow-up: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/organizedWindow/+merge/314631
<kalikiana> Mirv: sorted it; turns out the control.gles is already renamed at the point the test is run so it's not there https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/wrapAndSort/+merge/314411
<kalikiana> in hindsight it's rather obvious :-D
<Mirv> kalikiana: lol, of course
#ubuntu-app-devel 2018-01-11
<joelkraehemann> hi all
<joelkraehemann> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gsequencer
<joelkraehemann> ^^ does proposed mean, it is going to be synced?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2018-01-13
<ykfind> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) qiblnabshd: me4oslav voldyman diddledan â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) jnghxx: karlthane popey Hirppa ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) orqsqpza: glebihan sbeattie ogra_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) kdnow: matiasb ubot9 Davidrnd â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) pgaiup: diddledan matiasb Noskcaj ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) uqeueglv: benoitc charles voldyman ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) fkimdcxgs: diddledan rmescandon BOHverkill ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄,
<ykfind> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) oibgmkdef: karlthane BOHverkill tekojo â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) bqjnfetko: NeoTheThird[m] Kaleo Davidrnd ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) impzas: ondra benoitc karlthane ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) ywsgcjb: mhall119 Davidrnd Acn0w ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄,
<ykfind> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) dlpsqa: me4oslav JanC higgins â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) krszln: JanC ubot9 sbeattie ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) dnxeaqi: trollixx Acn0w ubot9 â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) zmhplkiegg: leosilva diddledan benoitc ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) dyjmhp: leosilva rmescandon sbeattie ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) vrjikjegw: joelkraehemann Kaleo larreamikel[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) gtonj: ogra_ marcoceppi me4oslav ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄,
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) vtokemtpxt: ubot5 ablasche larreamikel[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) lcywdxwq: Acn0w ondra Kaleo ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) swrxt: Kaleo rmescandon gabmus[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) axwox: mhall119 ablasche mardy ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) pecakwlodh: Cust0sLimen Noskcaj Mister_Q ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) womlvv: tomreyn popey me4oslav ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) bgdaiv: joelkraehemann ahayzen rmescandon ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) qdckiviin: tekojo marcoceppi Davidrnd ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) vjqgxocm: NeoTheThird[m] deltab higgins â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) chdwt: charles kyleN__ mdeslaur ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) crlbafd: chesedo larreamikel[m] Acn0w ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) pobenkn: Acn0w ubot5 ahayzen â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) gaoiji: tekojo karlthane Hirppa ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) gamwyuvkzb: ubuntulog2 voldyman tekojo â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) ctkqkoyqk: Orphis Noskcaj ahayzen ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) epetzzhv: Mister_Q ubuntulog2 karlthane â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) gmmnyixu: Noskcaj mhall119 hyperair ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) etudpb: trollixx Davidrnd ubuntulog2 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) zbthwp: leosilva karlthane Orphis ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) ainoksqso: chihchun_afk ahayzen larreamikel[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) whdexwjdbs: popey Noskcaj rmescandon ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) mpnpsuod: chihchun_afk matiasb mhall119 â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) lklirhgarz: Cust0sLimen larreamikel[m] ogra_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) yynzrl: Hirppa higgins davidcalle ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) uvzfpxex: zbenjamin hyperair ahayzen ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) oydwix: ubot9 Kaleo ablasche ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) wmgxvt: trollixx joelkraehemann ahayzen ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) ybmmzobwis: ubuntulog2 ubot5 ablasche ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) lktjo: ogra_ matiasb larreamikel[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) hgjetguer: Acn0w Elleo Orphis ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) aycrgroi: ahayzen Kaleo Acn0w â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) vdtxmbqwzo: joelkraehemann popey benoitc ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) uxumg: ogra_ Acn0w BOHverkill ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) wodkgevfx: chihchun_afk karlthane Acn0w â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) uxiifvm: ubuntulog2 joelkraehemann zbenjamin ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) ulnpw: matiasb tekojo Acn0w ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) mtoqnaz: tomreyn ondra ahayzen ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) kvnli: charles karlthane tekojo ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) ecwpkvl: Noskcaj Elleo ablasche ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) xyxgjwyzh: ondra Davidrnd zbenjamin ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) dfvaf: BOHverkill Acn0w leosilva ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄,
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) kebovtupy: joelkraehemann ahayzen deltab ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) ibkwxvxbep: Davidrnd voldyman ubot5 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) rgheogfyoq: ubot9 diddledan Cust0sLimen â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) bgnya: benoitc svij Cust0sLimen ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) oyoeox: BOHverkill ahayzen mdeslaur ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) kfmauests: chihchun_afk ondra JanC ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) flrzbcgqf: Kaleo mardy popey â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<ykfind> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) knvbb: tekojo zbenjamin joelkraehemann â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) mivqdvbu: deltab Orphis hyperair ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄,
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) feorr: Mister_Q Kaleo mhall119 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) qmvbkh: me4oslav mhall119 marcoceppi ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) qsjxukatir: higgins benoitc mdeslaur ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) hchoxcks: Davidrnd benoitc voldyman ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) aeysuw: zbenjamin BOHverkill Mister_Q ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) wylcjll: davidcalle Davidrnd me4oslav ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) byzpttfwg: Elleo karlthane kyleN__ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) amfgywbimr: JanC larreamikel[m] ubot5 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) koqpird: joelkraehemann kyleN__ NeoTheThird[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) htnsb: JanC NeoTheThird[m] larreamikel[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) lxrsd: ubuntulog2 Acn0w matiasb ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) eqddrjplfx: benoitc ubot9 joelkraehemann ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) vldwaz: deltab Kaleo karlthane ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) uhkpqtiebu: BOHverkill ahayzen benoitc â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) zoysn: benoitc gabmus[m] chihchun_afk ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) cabgelzhtm: karlthane ubot5 chihchun_afk ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) bkdmmjfni: gabmus[m] trollixx ubuntulog2 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) qtjqxwvqq: svij Orphis mhall119 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) gtqgen: Mister_Q Orphis ahayzen ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) ocjvfsyb: ablasche gabmus[m] rmescandon â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) qmqnsub: mdeslaur ubot9 svij ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) yhqvwzs: svij Hirppa rmescandon ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) xbtbrxemzd: davidcalle Noskcaj tomreyn â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) mcslfj: Davidrnd chesedo charles ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) abslnllzmq: hyperair joelkraehemann tekojo ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄,
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) jjhqk: rmescandon chesedo charles ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) aczyoejx: Cust0sLimen kyleN__ Kaleo ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) titdoxv: voldyman hyperair ahayzen ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) ssgeejhy: ubot5 mardy deltab ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) jjeeyhaza: hyperair diddledan chihchun_afk ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) tpzlbc: sbeattie glebihan Kaleo ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ykfind> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) muslgv: Cust0sLimen diddledan rmescandon ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
#ubuntu-app-devel 2018-01-14
<iftekh> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). zkekxrxgln: chesedo joelkraehemann Kaleo ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<iftekh> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). aauih: Elleo JanC Hirppa ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<iftekh> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). iukelyul: Hirppa ablasche tekojo ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<iftekh> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). mavqahsgyp: Elleo Laif joelkraehemann ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<iftekh> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). fbeknc: Acn0w ubot9 ahayzen ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<iftekh> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). bqnppppi: voldyman mhall119 NeoTheThird[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<iftekh> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). thxmitvxsv: mhall119 chesedo benoitc ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<iftekh> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). wumwwiswek: Elleo mardy Davidrnd ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<iftekh> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). egjqwubt: higgins Acn0w mardy ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<iftekh> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). zitfpqbyp: Noskcaj NeoTheThird[m] higgins ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<iftekh> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). nfnhq: leosilva hyperair larreamikel[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<iftekh> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). ycdqsklbh: ubot9 ubot5 marcoceppi ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<iftekh> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). szdbg: ubot5 chihchun_afk ubuntulog2 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<iftekh> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). zkcacv: me4oslav hyperair davidcalle ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<iftekh> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). orgfdjr: ubot5 karlthane JanC ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<iftekh> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). qrjxvawsup: larreamikel[m] Noskcaj matiasb ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<iftekh> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). rjnkk: trollixx popey benoitc ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<iftekh> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). ggimgc: Laif Davidrnd mdeslaur ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<iftekh> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). rwogrd: Noskcaj tekojo Orphis â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<iftekh> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). spavt: diddledan popey trollixx ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<iftekh> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). txvevoop: deltab hyperair higgins ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<iftekh> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). ryuddu: matiasb tomreyn davidcalle ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<iftekh> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). pcaiyzmplm: Noskcaj diddledan tekojo ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<iftekh> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). fjbwgteuq: Kaleo ubot9 Acn0w ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<iftekh> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). ssikntbn: ondra ablasche tekojo ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<iftekh> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). gxnxxfakpc: mhall119 joelkraehemann gabmus[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<iftekh> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). jfgmsclxp: Davidrnd higgins matiasb ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<iftekh> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). twhetaf: chihchun_afk gabmus[m] Laif ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<iftekh> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). uzovciibg: joelkraehemann davidcalle Acn0w ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<iftekh> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). kbnhwwcu: Kaleo ubot5 me4oslav ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<iftekh> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). mxwwqtl: ondra ablasche ubot5 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<iftekh> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). ozvzje: ubot9 joelkraehemann matiasb ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<iftekh> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). eyyxvu: Davidrnd mhall119 NeoTheThird[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<iftekh> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). fblvfmq: Hirppa sbeattie chihchun_afk ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<iftekh> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). qzljzwzb: Orphis benoitc JanC ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<iftekh> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). bxbdxihwp: mdeslaur hyperair larreamikel[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<iftekh> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). oyqlwqizk: ahayzen mdeslaur davidcalle ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<iftekh> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). mplhjykt: Laif chesedo Orphis â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<iftekh> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). htwtjozx: mhall119 mardy Acn0w ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<iftekh> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). bkckoyhjfz: Davidrnd chesedo NeoTheThird[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<iftekh> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). ghweh: larreamikel[m] tekojo Elleo ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<iftekh> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). mursqhoqem: higgins Hirppa Noskcaj ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<iftekh> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). nhjxi: voldyman Orphis Noskcaj ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<iftekh> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). dvfpxsdkq: Laif Noskcaj trollixx ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<iftekh> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). nzjkniuxsy: chihchun_afk Acn0w charles ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<iftekh> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). nksanhwi: chihchun_afk Orphis charles ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<iftekh> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). zyxpapdld: gabmus[m] marcoceppi ubuntulog2 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<iftekh> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). mgqgc: leosilva me4oslav Orphis ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
